# مكتبة الكودات الهندسية



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

هناك أمر دفعني لوضع مثل هذا الموضوع.. أقترح في هذا الموضوع وضع جميع ما يتوفر من نسخ ألكترونية للكودات الهندسية (بما يتوفر من جميع إصداراتها، وليس فقط آخر إصدار) سواء تم وضعها مسبقاً في مواضيع سابقة أم لم يتم، حيث سيصبح من السهولة بمكان الحصول على أحد هذه الكودات عند الحاجة لذلك..
طبعاً لا أخفيكم الأمر بأن ما دفعني لهذا الموضوع هو حاجتي للحصول على العديد من الكودات وذلك لمقارنة موضوع معين في الكودات المختلفة ودراسة كفاية اشتراطات بعض الكودات بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع.. 

أرجو حصر المشاركات فقط بالمشاركات الفعالة الحاوية على الملفات المهمة التي تغني الموضوع، أي عدم إيراد أي مشاركة تحتوي عبارة شكر وما إلى ذلك، فقط لتسهيل عملية الحصول على أي ملف مطلوب بسهولة دون الرجوع والبحث بين المشاركات الكثيرة.. 

أتمنى من جميع الزملاء المساعدة في هذا الامر للحصول على مكتبة غنية للكودات الهندسية.. وسأكون أنا أول المشاركين في الموضوع برفع ما يتوفر عندي من نسخ ألكترونية لكودات هندسية..


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Seismic Evaluation and Retrofit of Concrete Buildings*


جميع كودات ال aci حتى عام 2005

-----------------------------------------
ATC-40​ 
Seismic Evaluation and Retrofit
of Concrete Buildings​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/58857402/7a963e22/ATC-40.html​ 

يعتبر هذا الكود من أحد أهم كودات التحليل اللاخطي، أنصح بتحميله لمن يهمه أمر التحليل اللاخطي فهو يشرح الموضوع بالتفصيل، وإليكم مقدمة مختصرة عنه من نفس الكتاب​ 

Preface​ 
This document is organized into two volumes. Volume One contains the main body of the evaluation and retrofit methodology, presented in 13 chapters, with a glossary and a list of references, J1d~ volume contains all ofthe parts of the document required for the' evaluation and retrofit of btrildings. Volume Two consists of Appendices containing supporting materials related to the methodology: four example building case study reports, a cost effectiveness study related to the four building studies, and a review of research on the effects of foundation conditions on the seismic performance of concrete buildings.​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Fema_273*

FEMA_273​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/58857667/5f22b945/FEMA_273.html​ 
كود ثاني مهم من كودات التحليل اللاخطي​ 
Preface:​ 
In August 1991, the National Institute of Building Sciences (NIBS) entered into a cooperative agreement with the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) for a comprehensive seven-year program leading to the development of a set of nationally applicable guidelines for the seismic rehabilitation of existing buildings. Under this agreement, the Building Seismic Safety Council (BSSC) served as program manager with the American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE) and the Applied Technology Council (ATC) working as subcontractors. Initially, FEMA provided funding for a program definition activity designed to generate the detailed work plan for the overall program. The work plan was completed in April 1992 and in September FEMA contracted with NIBS for the remainder of the effort.​ 
It should be noted by those using this document that recommendations resulting from the concept work of the BSSC Project Committee have resulted in initiation of a case studies project that will involve the 
development of seismic rehabilitation designs for at least 40 federal buildings selected from an inventory of buildings determined to be seismically deficient under the implementation program of Executive Order 12941 and determined to be considered “typical of existing structures located throughout the nation.” The case studies project is structured to:​


Test the usability of the _NEHRP Guidelines for the Seismic Rehabilitation of Buildings _in authentic applications in order to determine the extent to which practicing design engineers and architects find the _Guidelines _documents themselves and the structural analysis procedures and acceptance criteria included to be presented in understandable language and in a clear, logical fashion that permits valid engineering determinations to be made, and to evaluate the ease of transition from current engineering practices to the new concepts presented in the _Guidelines_.​


Assess the technical adequacy of the _Guidelines _design and analysis procedures. Determine if application of the procedures results (in the judgment of the designer) in rational designs of building components for corrective rehabilitation measures. Assess whether these designs adequately meet the selected performance levels when compared to existing procedures and in light of the knowledge and experience of the designer. Evaluate whether the _Guidelines _methods provide a better fundamental understanding of expected seismic performance than do existing procedures.​


Assess whether the _Guidelines _acceptance criteria are properly calibrated to result in component designs that provide permissible values of such key factors as drift, component strength demand, and inelastic deformation at selected performance levels.​


Develop empirical data on the costs of rehabilitation design and construction to meet the _Guidelines _“basic safety objective” as well as the higher performance levels included. Assess whether the anticipated higher costs of advanced engineering analysis result in worthwhile savings compared to the cost of constructing more conservative design solutions necessary with a less systematic engineering effort.​


Compare the acceptance criteria of the _Guidelines _with the prevailing seismic design requirements for new buildings in the building location to determine whether requirements for achieving the _Guidelines _“basic safety objective” are equivalent to or more or less stringent than those expected of new buildings. ​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Fema_274*

FEMA_274

http://www.4shared.com/file/58857752/5a7743e/FEMA_274.html​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Structural Steelwork Eurocodes*

*Structural Steelwork Eurocodes*
*Development of a Trans-National Approach*​ 
*Course: Eurocode 4*​

*http://www.4shared.com/file/58857935/c7076b11/EuroCode_4.html*​

*Lecture 1: Introduction to composite construction of buildings*
*Lecture 2 : Introduction to EC4**
Lecture 3: Structural modelling and design
Lecture 4: Composite Slabs with Profiled Steel Sheeting
Lecture 5: Shear Connectors and Structural Analysis
Lecture 6: Simply supported beams
Lecture 7 : Continuous Beams
Lecture 8: Composite Columns
Lecture 9 : Composite joints
Lecture 10 : Advanced composite floor systems
Lecture 11a: Introduction to Structural Fire Engineering
Lecture 11b: Fire Engineering Design of Composite Structures*​*


وهذا ملف بي دي إف رائع عن نفس الموضوع​

http://www.4shared.com/file/58858125/886c1bbe/PP-Code.html​
*


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Aci 318-08*

*ACI 318-08*​ 
*Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-08) and Commentary*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/58859199/da92e93b/ACI-318R-2008__Building_Code_Requirements_for_Structural_Concrete_and_Commentary_.html*​

 طبعاً هو الكود الأميريكي الغني عن التعريف​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*1997 Uniform Building Code*

*1997 UNIFORM BUILDING CODE - UBC97*
*Volume 2*​*

http://www.4shared.com/file/58859357/921b5f5e/UBC-Volume_2.html​
*


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Fema_302*

FEMA_302

http://www.4shared.com/file/58864867/a94171/FEMA302.html

​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Fema_303*

FEMA_303

http://www.4shared.com/file/58865106/96998a8b/FEMA303.html​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Icbo*

UBC-IBC 
Structural
(1997-2000)​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/58865267/b582a3c2/IBC-UBC.html​ 
*[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]Preface[/FONT]*​ 
*In 1994, the common code format was introduced to the Uniform *[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]_*Building Code *_*(UBC), preparing for the consolidation of the three **model building codes (BOCA’s **National Building Code, ICBO’s **Uniform Building Code and SBCCI’s Standard Building Code) into a **single model building code. After years of drafting and over four public **hearings, this consolidation has been realized in the publication of **the **2000 International Building Code (IBC).*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]*Each existing model building code was considered as primary source **documents for the IBC. As in any code development cycle, the current **code forms the basis for the new edition. This is no different with the **evolution from the 1997 UBC to the 2000 IBC. The purpose of this document **is to provide an analysis comparing the 1997 UBC with the*[/FONT]
[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]*2000 IBC.*[/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]​ 
*The intent of this publication is to provide useful information to assist **the code user in the transition from the structural provisions of the **1997 UBC to the 2000 IBC. The first part of this book provides a comparative **analysis between the two codes. The second part is a cross **reference directory.*[/FONT]​


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*Bs 5950 All Parts*

أخي أبو الحلول, انت دائما صاحب أفكار خلاقة
كبداية فيما يلي :
*structural Use Of Steel Work In Building *
bs 5950 Part 1 To 9​http://www.mediafire.com/?03fyuvxvt9b


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

,وفيما يلي:
ACI-318-05
Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-05) and Commentary
http://www.mediafire.com/?bymg3g3yzky​


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

وفيما يلي:
ACI-318-02​Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-02) and Commentary​http://www.4shared.com/file/35905899/3b91599e/ACI-318M_02.html​


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

وفيما يلي:
ACI-MCP-2005
http://www.4shared.com/file/35399431/20e23eed/ACI_MCP_2005part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/35490706/f7e039e6/ACI_MCP_2005part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/35500212/2911bf81/ACI_MCP_2005part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/35500201/a903df7a/ACI_MCP_2005part4.html​
وهو برنامج يحوي كل ما صدر من تقارير وكودات عن الـ ACI


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

وفيما يلي:
INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE 2006(IBC,ICC)
http://www.mediafire.com/?39ny52qlwx3​


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

وفيما يلي:
ASCE 7-05 MINIMUM DESIGN LOADS FOR BUILDINGS AND OTHER STRUCTURE
http://www.mediafire.com/?e2bfmcdbrnd​


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

,وفيما يلي:
STRUCTURAL USE OF CONCRETE
BS 8110 

http://www.4shared.com/file/31541814/74967ad4/BS8110.html​بكل أجزائه الثلاثة


----------



## حسان2 (13 أغسطس 2008)

وفيما يلي:
LOADING FOR BUILDING (BS 6399 All OF ITS PARTS(
http://www.mediafire.com/?yz0ggznjzwy​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,, خير ما عملت اخي ابو الحلول ... 

ملاحظة / اتمنى من جمع الاخوة في مشاركاتهم محاولة رفع الملفات على مواقع يستطيع الجميع التحميل من خلالها مثل 4shared....Zshare..... 2shared ,,,,,,,, .






الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية ​ 
اصدار 2001​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/58884932/b34695ed/___gigabooksblogsptcom.html​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 أغسطس 2008)

الكود المصري لميكانيكا التربة وتصميم وتنفيذ الاساسات ​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/58885764/95708ef2/___.html​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 أغسطس 2008)

B.S Standard 8004 1986​ 

Codes of practice for Foundation 
CP 2004​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/58886262/686d46c2/BS_8004.html​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (13 أغسطس 2008)

B.S Standard 5606 1990​ 


Guide to ACCURACY IN BUILDING 
الدقة في المباني ​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/58889049/966e39f0/BS5606_1990.html​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 أغسطس 2008)

AISC-CODE​ 
American Code​ 
Manual of Steel construction 
Second Edition ​ 



http://www.4shared.com/file/58999904/755e41d3/Lrfd_Manual_of_steel1.html​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليك
Lrfd Manual of Steel
http://www.4shared.com/file/45048281/be643f7/Lrfd_Manual_of_steel1.html?dirPwdVerified=44745af
الكود العربي السوري في الخرسانه
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/59025517/40280c99/___online.html


----------



## السَّبنتى (16 أغسطس 2008)

هذه الروابط:
:19: مدونة معهد الخرسانة الأمريكي:
ACI: 2002, 2005, 2008, ACI - 02 & PCA Notes_ in British units, & Detailing of Concrete Reinforcement_99
الرابط: http://www.2shared.com/file/3772658/680d015c/ACI.html


IEBC: International Existing Building Code_2003 :19:
الرابط: http://www.2shared.com/file/3770835/e0713fe6/IEBC_-_2003.html


PCI: Precast & prestressed concrete handbook :19:
الرابط: http://www.2shared.com/file/3771541/1839990e/PCI_Precast__prestressed_concrete_handbook.html


:19: مجموعة من لوائح و اشتراطات السعودية:
الرابط: http://www.2shared.com/file/3771055/84aebd/_____.html


:19: الكود العربي الموحد _ 2005 للأبنية المقاومة للزلازل + المنشآت الخاصة.
الرابط: http://www.2shared.com/file/3772816/e147c455/___2005.html


Structural Steelwork Eurocodes Development of A Trans-national :19:Approach
الرابط: http://www.2shared.com/file/3771548/61e521aa/Structural_Steelwork_Eurocodes.html


:19:بعض أجزاء الكود الهندي:
http://www.2shared.com/file/3771110/1540f501/Parts_of_Indian_Code.html


:85: للمعلومية : بعد النقر على الرابط و ظهور الصفحة المحتوية على مربع أزرق فاتح اللون ستجد بداخلها كلمة Click here في الزاوية اليمنى في الأسفل .. انقر عليها للبدء بالتحميل.
:19::10::19: ملاحظة: قد لا تظهر كلمة click here مباشرة، بل تظهر في الزاوية اليسرى في الأسفل
كلمة loading file Info ... ، فعليك أن تنتظر حتى تظهر كلمة click here ثم انقر عليها.


----------



## مطلك سليمان (18 أغسطس 2008)

*المواصفة البريطانية*

السلام عليكم 
وتحياتي لابن الشام الاستاذ ابو الحلول.
مساهمة مع الاستاذ ابو الحلول ارفق بعض الاجزاء المتوفرة من المواصفة البريطانية اضافة الى ما ورد في مشاركتي السابقة .
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مطلك سليمان (18 أغسطس 2008)

*المواصفة البريطانية*

وهذا الجزء الاخر :59:


----------



## حسان2 (19 أغسطس 2008)

METHOD OF TEST FOR SOILS FOR CIVIL ENGINEERING PURPOSESALL PARTS (1 TO 9)http://www.4shared.com/file/59604038/f04f6679/BS_1377_PARTS_1_TO_9.html​


----------



## حسان2 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR**
MARITIME STRUCTURES
**http://www.4shared.com/file/59607497/8fa39450/BS_6349_1-7.html
*​


----------



## حسان2 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*British Standard Testing Concrete Bs 1881 Full*

*BRITISH STANDARD TESTING OF CONCRETE*
*BS 1881 ALL PARTS*
http://www.mediafire.com/?zadytwl2ljw​ 
مجموعة مهمة ونادرة من كود اختبارات الكونكريت " الكود البريطاني"


----------



## حسان2 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR*
*STRENGTHENED / REINFORCED SOILS AND OTHER FILLS*
*BS 8006-1995*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/59651327/84938bb2/BS_8006-1995.html
*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم [FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]
*[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold] Structural use of concrete[/FONT]*​*[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold][/FONT]* 
[/FONT]ارفق لكم 

http://www.4shared.com/file/26609565/fba58d47/BRITISH_STANDARD.html?dirPwdVerified=9630ae2b


----------



## حسان2 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*Lattice Towers And Masts / Code Of Practice For Loading&strength Assement Of Members*

*LATTICE TOWERS AND MASTS*
*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR LOADING & AND STRENGTH ASSESMENT OF MEMBERS*
*LOADING OF GUYED MASTS*
*BS 8100 PARTS 1-4*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/59744132/2f849035/LATTICE_TOWERS_AND_MASTS.html
*​


----------



## حسان2 (20 أغسطس 2008)

*Code Of Practice For Use Of Masonry*

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR USE OF MASONRY*
*BS 5628 PART 1 -3*

*+ HAND BOOK TO BS 5628*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/59775941/8c31b45/CODE_OF_PRACTICE_FOR_USE_OF_MASINRY.html
*​


----------



## حسان2 (22 أغسطس 2008)

*Stairs Ladders And Walkways: Bs 5395*

stairs, Ladders And Walkways
*bs 5395 Part 1 To 3*​


----------



## حسان2 (22 أغسطس 2008)

mshaqrah قال:


> من لديه كود الامريكي في الخرسانات
> ولكن ليس التصميم بل الموقع
> مثل Aci 301 وغيره



الأخ الكريم mshaqrah 
تجد كل ما صدر عن الـ ACI في البرنامج اللذي سبق لي رفعه في المشاركة رقم 20 هنا "الصفحة 2"


----------



## حسان2 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*scheduling, Dimensioning, Bending, And Cutting Of*
*reinforcement For Concrete - Spesification*
*bs 8666-2005*​
النسخة الأحدث من الكود, ومن الممكن رفع النسخ الأقدم فيما لو رغب الأخوة بذلك


----------



## حسان2 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR*
*EARTH RETAINING STRUCTURES*
*BS8002-1994*​
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2612f0661df27333d2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## حسان2 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*concrete - Guide To Specifying Concrete*
*concrete- Methods Of Specifying Concrete Mixes*
*bs5328-part1*
*bs5328 Part2*​


----------



## حسان2 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*concrete-specifications For Proseduree To Be Used In Producing And Transporting Concrete*
*concrete-specifications For The Prosedure To Be Used In Sampling, Testing And Assessing Compliance Of Concrete*
*bs5328-part3*
*bs5328-part4*​


----------



## حسان2 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*water For Making Concrete*
*including Notes On The Suitability Of The Water*
*bs 3148-80*​


----------



## حسان2 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*sulfat Resisting Portland Cement*
*BS4027-1996*​


----------



## حسان2 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*code Of Practice For Design Of Concrete Structures For Retaining Aqueous Liquidss*
*bs8007-1987*​


----------



## حسان2 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*tolerences For Building - Part1*
*recomendations For Basic Principles For Evaluation And Specification*
*bs6954-part1 1988*​


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*tolerences For Building - Part 2*
*recommendations For Statistical Basis For Predicting Fit*
*between Components Having A Normal Distribution Of Sizes*
*bs6954-part2-1988*​


----------



## حسان2 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*tolerence For Building Part 3*
*recommendations For Selecting Target Size And Predicting Fit*
bs6954-part 3-1988​


----------



## حسان2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

مطلك سليمان قال:


> الاستاذ حسان ---السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الصادق وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> واعاننا على رد الجميل.
> استاذي العزيز حاولت مرارا تنزيل مساهماتك الخاصة بالكود البريطاني ولكنها لاتفتح .
> تحياتي لك ولجميع الزملاء



أخي الكريم مطلك سليمان
دققت جميع الملفات التي رفعتها ووجدتها تفتح دون أي اشكال, تأكد من أن acrobat reader منصب على جهازك حتى تتمكن من فتحها, بعضها مضغوط وتحتاج لبرنامج فك الربط power archiver


----------



## حسان2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*assessment Of Concrete Strength In Existing Structures*
*bs6098-1981*​


----------



## حسان2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*building And Civil Engineering Terms-part2-civil Engineering*
*section 2.2 Substructures. Earthworks. Foundations Tunnels*
*subsection 2.2.1 Earthworks*
*BS 6100-221-1992*


----------



## حسان2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*building And Civil Engineering Terms*
*part2-civil Engineering*
*section 2.2: Substructures< Earthworks, Foundations, TUNNELS*
*subsection 2.2.2: Substructures And Foundations*
*bs 6100-222-1999*​


----------



## حسان2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*building And Civil Engineering Terms*
*part2-civil Engineering*
*SECTION 2.2: SUBSTRUCTURES, EARTHWORKS, FOUNDATIONS, TUNNELS*
*subsection 2.2.3: TUNNELS*
*BS 6100 - 223-1990*


----------



## zaim22 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*الف شكر*

جزيتم خيراً اخواني المهندسين علي المواضيع الرائعه.
واود ان اساهم معكم ب Example of Mat Foundation
http://www.4shared.com/file/60965347/f04a3156/mat_example.html

ملاحظه: معظم الملفات المرفوعه علي www.4shared.com لم استطع انزالها؟


----------



## حسان2 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR SITE INVESTIGATIONS*
*BS 5930-1999*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2612f0661df27333d2db6fb9a8902bda*​


----------



## zaim22 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*Concrete admixtures-BS 5075 cods*

مرفق لكم Concrete admixtures-BS 5075 cods
الجزء الاول حسب المواصفات البريطانيه


----------



## zaim22 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*Concrete admixtures-BS 5075 cods*

والجزء الثاني من Concrete admixtures-BS 5075 cods


----------



## zaim22 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*Concrete admixtures-BS 5075 cods*

والجزء الثالث من Concrete admixtures-BS 5075 cods


----------



## حسان2 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*rules For The Design Of Cranes *
*part 1- Specification For Clasification, Stress Calculations And Design Criteria For Structures*
*bs 2573-1-1983*​


----------



## حسان2 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*rules For The Design Of Cranes*
*part2: Specification For Clasification, Stress Calculations And Design Of Mechanism*
*bs 2573-2-1980*​


----------



## حسان2 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*methods Of Test For*
*water For Making Concrete (including Notes On The Suitability Of The Water*
*bs 3148-1980*​


----------



## حامد الجمال (31 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7288683/34eb7128/sharing.html
كل سنه و انتم بخير
كل رمضان و انتم جميعا بألف الف خير


----------



## حسان2 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*specifications For*
*cold Reduced Steel Wire*
*for The Reinforcement Of Concrete*
*bs 4482-1985*​


----------



## حسان2 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*steel Fabric For The Reinforcement Of Concrete*
*bs 4483-1998*​


----------



## حسان2 (31 أغسطس 2008)

أبو جمانة المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن الكود الامريكي بالوحدات المترية
> وشكرا



الأخ الكريم أبو جمانة المصري
سبق رفع عدة نسخ من الكود الأمريكي بالواحدات المترية وتجدها في الصفحة 2 المشاركات 18 و 19 و 20


----------



## zaim22 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رمضان كريم {تصومو وتفطرو على خير انشاء الله}*

السلام عليكم
رمضان كريم
واحييكم على المجهود الرائع
واقبلو مساهمتي: BS 6399-1:1996
Part 1: Code of practice for dead and
imposed loads
وارجو مساعدتي بالبحث عنCodes of Reinforced Earth Walls


----------



## حسان2 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*specification For*
*hot Rolled And Hot Rolled And Processed High Tensile Alloy Steel*
*bars For The Prestressing Of Concrete*
*bs 4486-1980*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges *
*part 1: General Statement*
*bs 5400-part 1-1988*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 2: Specifications For Loads*
*bs 5400-part 2- 1978*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*STEEL, CONCRETE AND COMPOSITE BRIDGES*
*PART 2: CODE OF PRACTICE FOR DESIGN OF STEEL BRIDGES*
*BS 5400-PART 3-1982*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2612f0661df27333d2db6fb9a8902bda*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges *
*part 4: Code Of Practice For Design Of Concrete Bridges*
*bs 5400-part 4-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 5: Code Of Practice For Design Of Composite Bridge*
*bs 5400-part 5-1979*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 6: Specifications For Materials And Workmanship, Steel*
*bs 5400-part 6-1999*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 7: Specifications For Materials And Workmanship, Concrete, Reinforcement And Prestressing Tendons*
*bs 5400-part 7-1978*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 8: Recommendations For Materials And Workmanship, Concrete, Reinforcement And Perstressing Tendons*
*bs 5400-part 8- 1978*​


----------



## حسان2 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 9.1: Bridge Bearings*
*section 9.1 Code Of Practice For Design Of Bridge Bearings*
*bs 5400-part9-1983*​


----------



## حسان2 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 9.2: Bridge Bearings*
*section 9.2 SPECIFICATION FOR MATERIALS, MANUFACTURE AND INSTALLATION OF BRIDGE Bearings*
*bs 5400-part9.2-1983*


----------



## حسان2 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges*
*part 10: Code Of Practice For Fatigue*
*bs 5400-part10-1980*​


----------



## حسان2 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*building And Structures For Agriculture*
*part 74:code Of Practice For Design And Construction Of Bins And Silos For Combinable Crops*
*BS 5502-74-1991*​


----------



## حسان2 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*Guide To Accuracy In Building*
*BS 5606-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*A POLICY ON GEOMETRIC DESIGN OF HIGHWAYS AND STREETS -2001-*
*FOURTH EDITION*
*AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF STATE HIGHWAY AND TRANSPORTATION OFFICIALS*







*http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2612f0661df27333d2db6fb9a8902bda*​


----------



## حسان2 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*Specification For High Tensile Steel Wire And Strand For The Prestressing Of Concrete*
*BS 5896-1980*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*Code Of Practice For Use Of Masonry*
*part 1: Structural Use Of Unreinforced Masonry*
*BS 5628-part 1-1992*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*Code Of Practice For The Use Of Masonry*
*Part 2: Structural Use Of Reinforced And Prestressed Masonry*
*BS 5628-part 2-2000*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

zaim22 قال:


> اخ/ حسان
> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع
> وارجو مساعدتي
> ...



الأخ الكريم zaim 
في الصفحة 4 المشاركة 51 هنا تجد ملفا عن الموضوع


----------



## zaim22 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم zaim
> في الصفحة 4 المشاركة 51 هنا تجد ملفا عن الموضوع


الاخ الكريم والعزيز / حسان
قمت بتجربة هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/59651327...8006-1995.html
عدة مرات فتنفتح الصفحه ولكن عملية التحميل تفشل !!!
ارجو الافاده.


----------



## حسان2 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

zaim22 قال:


> الاخ الكريم حسان
> ارجو اذا لم تكن هناك مشقه ان ترسله لي على zaim_zoma***********
> لحوجتي الماسه اليه لتكملة بحثي في MSC
> وجزاك الله خيراً علي مجهود الرائع



الأخ الكريم zaim 
فيما يلي رابط آخر للملف, اذ لم أفهم عنوانك بالتحديد
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2612f0661df27333d2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## حسان2 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR USE OF MASONRY*
*PART 3: MATERIALS AND COMPONENTS, DESIGN AND WORKMANSHIP*
*BS 5628-PART3-2001*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2612f0661df27333d2db6fb9a8902bda*​


----------



## حسان2 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*European Standard*
*Eurocode 8: Design Of Structures For Earth Quake Resistance *
*Part 1: General Rule, Seismic Actions And Rules For Buildings*
*Draft No. 6*
*Version For Translation (stage 49)*
*january 2003*​


----------



## حسان2 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*Seismic Code Handout*​


----------



## حسان2 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*




*​


----------



## حسان2 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*Code Of Practice For False Work*
*BS 5975-1996*​


----------



## حسان2 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*Code Of Practice For Earth Work*
*BS 6031 - 1981*​


----------



## حسان2 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*Project Management*
*part 1: Guide To Project Management*
*BS 6079-part 1-2000*​


----------



## حسان2 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*Project Management*
*Part 2: Vocabulary*
*BS 6079-Part 2-2000*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*Seismic Code Evaluation *
*NICARAGWA*​
نموذج للمقارنة "أخ أبو الحلول"


----------



## حسان2 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أعتذر عن نسيان ارفاق الرابط
تجدونه مرفق بهذه المشاركة


----------



## حسان2 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً م. حسان.. أنا قلت لحالي أكيد مو نسياني
> بارك الله فيك..



ما نسيانك اكيد وأنا بصدد الحصول على الكود الياباني المتعلق بالزلازل, في الحقيقة وجدت نسخة منه ولكنها محمية بكلمة سر, انشاء الله أتمكن من تأمين نسخة قابلة للاستعمال, لكن مبدئيا أرفق ملف مهم :
New_seismic_design_provisions_in_japan لعلك تجد فيه بعض الفائدة


----------



## حسان2 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*Guide To*
Assessment Of Concrete Strength In Existing Structures
*BS 6089-1981*​


----------



## Abo Fares (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*هدية لجميع الزملاء وللمهندس حسان خصوصاً على تعبه معنا*

السلام عليكم..

هذا الموقع من أحد المواقع الهامة والمفيدة جداً لكل من يهتم بالتصميم الزلزالي وحيثياته والأخطار الزلزالية في العديد من دول العالم.. (ولا يهمكن حتى في بعض دول العالم الثالث).. حيث أه يحتوي العديد من كودات التصميم الزلزالي، وتاريخ الأضرار الزلزالية في العديد من البلدان، والعديد من الأبحاث المفيدة، وغير ذلك..

الموقع هو: http://iisee.kenken.go.jp/net/index.htm


رسالة الترحيب (كما هي في الموقع):

A large number of world's developing countries are located in earthquake zones. Many lives and much property have been lost in these countries virtually every year due to earthquake and tsunami damage, such as collapsed buildings. Although fragile social and economic infrastructure is a factor in damage, a lack of information and technology related to earthquakes, such as seismic observation systems and seismic design standards for buildings and other structures, is though to be the major reason for these catastrophes.
Created with the primary objective of contributing to the reduction of earthquake damage, IISEE NET is a system whereby various kinds of technical information necessary for protecting building structures against earthquakes are collected, compiled and analyzed, and the analysis results distributed through an information network. At present, only a limited amount of information is available on the network, but we are gradually upgrading and expanding this database. Needless to say, this task cannot be completed through the efforts of IISEE staff alone. By providing much-needed information, each person reading this page will contribute to the network's growth into an invaluable resource. Your cooperation in this project would be most warmly welcomed.
Disseminating information about earthquake disaster prevention through networks such as IISEE NET will, I firmly believe, bring us all one step closer to preventing such catastrophes in the future.​ 



مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## حسان2 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*Code Of Practice For*
*Design Of Joints And Jointing In Building Construction*
*BS 6093-1993*​


----------



## حسان2 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*Selection Of Construction Sealants Guide*
*BS 6213-2000*​


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

[*INDIAN STANDARD 13920 FOR DUCTILE DETAILING FOR RC STRUCTURE*
*PROPOSED DRAFT PROVISION AND COMMENTARY ON DUCTILE DETAILING OF RC STRUCTURES SUBJECTED TO SEISMIC FORCES*
*EQ11*

http://www.mediafire.com/?tmdmjkomqmg​


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*Indian Standard 13920 For Ductile Detailing Of Rc Structures*
*Explanatory Examples For Ductile Detailing Of Rc Buildings*
*EQ22*​


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*Repair & Strengthening Guide For Earthquake Damaged Low-rise Domestic Buildings In Gujarat India*​


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*Indian Wind Code*
*Review Of Indian Wind Code*
*Indian Standard:875 (part3)-1987*
*Wind01 V3*
*w01*​


----------



## حسان2 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*Indian Wind Code*
*Indian Standard 875: Wind Loads On Buildings And Structures*
*Proposed Draft And Commentary*
*Wo2*​


----------



## حسان2 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

sab35263 قال:


> hello
> lease, I Need The Following Aci Code
> 
> aci 349.2r-07, "guide To The Concrete Capacity Design (ccd) Method - Embedment Design Examples"
> ...



الأخ الكريم Sab35263 
الكود المطلوب تجده في المشاركة رقم 14 في الصفحة الأولى هنا من ضمن برنامج يحوي كل تقارير الـ Aci ولكن الملف الموجود لعام 1999 وأعيد اعتماده في 2002


----------



## حسان2 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*Indian Wind Code*
*Wind Storms, Damage And Guidelines For Mitigative Measures*
*W03*​


----------



## حسان2 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

كمال محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ِِaashto Code
> دخلنا على الرابط وقالوا لنا أن الملف محذوف أرجو إعادة تحميلة مره أخرى للضرورة وشكرا





حسان2 قال:


> *A POLICY ON GEOMETRIC DESIGN OF HIGHWAYS AND STREETS -2001-*
> *FOURTH EDITION*
> *AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF STATE HIGHWAY AND TRANSPORTATION OFFICIALS*
> 
> ...




الملف مازال موجودا وهذا هو الرابط المباشر
http://www.mediafire.com/?txlpjnniagg​


----------



## حسان2 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل يتوفر عندكم
> bs8110 -1-_*1985*_
> cp110



الأخ الكريم خالد الأزهري
في الرابط التالي تجد الـ BS 8110 -1985 , أما الـ CP 110 فللأسف ليس لدي نسخة الكترونية منه لرفعها لعل أحد الأخوة يملكها ويتفضل مشكورا برفعها
الرابط لـ BS8110-1985 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynqtnjigjuj


----------



## حسان2 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*Indian Wind Code*
A Commentary On Indian Standard Code Of Practice For Design Loads (other Than Earthquake) For Building And Structures Part3:wind Loads (second Revision)
*Is:875-part3-1987*
*W05*​


----------



## حسان2 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*Indian Wind Code*
*an Explanatory Hand Book On Proposed Is 875 (part3) Wind Loads On Buildings And Structures*
*W06*​


----------



## حسان2 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Flat-bottomed, Vertical, Cylindrical Storage Tanks For Law Temperature Services*​*part1: Guide To The General Provisions Applying For Design, Construction, Installation And Operation*​*Bs 7777 Part1-1993*​


----------



## حسان2 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> *flat-bottomed, Vertical, Cylindrical Storage Tanks For Law Temperature Services*​*part1: Guide To The General Provisions Applying For Design, Construction, Installation And Operation*​*bs 7777 Part1-1993*​



الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
أعتذر يبدو أن الملف لم يتم رفعه في المشاركة السابقة, تجدونه مرفقا هنا


----------



## حسان2 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*FLAT-BOTTOMED, VERTICAL, CYLINDRICAL STORAGE TANKS FOR LAW TEMPERATURE SERVICES*
*PART2: SPECIFICATION FOR THE DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION OF SINGLE, DOUBLE AND FULL CONTAINMENT METAL TANKS FOR THE STORAGE OF LIQUEFIED GAS AT TEMPERATURES DOWN TO -165 DEGREE *
BS-7777-PART 2-1993
*http://www.mediafire.com/?yfml1dvne0u*​


----------



## حسان2 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*FLAT-BOTTOMED, VERTICAL, CYLINDRICAL STORAGE TANKS FOR LAW TEMPERATURE SERVICES*
*PART 3: RECOMMENDATIONS FOR THE DESIGN AND CONSTRUCTION OF PRESTRESSED AND REINFORCED CONCRETE TANKS AND TANKS FOUNDATIONS, AND FOR THE DESIGN AND INSTALLATION OF TANK INSULATION, TANK LINERS AND TANK COATING*
*BS 7777-PART 3*
http://www.mediafire.com/?iydwmdwjh14​


----------



## حسان2 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*Flat-bottomed, Vertical, Cylindrical Storage Tanks For Law Temperature Services*
*Part 4: Specifications For The Design And Construction Of Single Containment Tanks For The Storage Of Liquid Oxygen, Liquid Nitrogen Or Liquid Argon*
*BS - 7777 - Part 4*​


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 سبتمبر 2008)

Steel Structural code

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93689.html

material code

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81347-5.html


----------



## حسان2 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*Total Quality Management*
*Part 1: Guide To Management Principle*
*Part 2: Guidelines For Quality Improvement*
*BS 7850-Part1-1993*
*BS 7850-Part2-1994-Iso-9004-4:1993*​


----------



## حسان2 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*part 1: Code Of Practice For Excavation And Filling*
*BS 8000 Part 1*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*workmanship On Building Sites*
*part 2: Code Of Practice For Concrete Work*
*Section 2.1 Mixing And Transporting Concrete*
*BS 8000 Part 2 SECTIOM 2.1: 1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 2: Code Of Practice For Concrete Work*
*Section: 2.2 Site Work With In Situ And Precast Concrete*
*BS 8000 Part 2-section 2.2-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 3: Code Of Practice For Masonry*
*BS 8000 - Part 3-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship ON Building Sites*
*Part 4:Code Of Practice For Water Proofing*
*BS 8000-Part 4-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 5: Code Of Practice For Carpentry, Joinery, And General Fixing*
*BS 8000 - Part 5 - 1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 6: Code Of Practice For Slating And Tiling Of Roofs And Cladding*
*BS 8000-Part 6-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 7: Code Of Practice For Glazing*
*BS 8000 - Part 7-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 8: Code Of Practice For Plasterboard Partitions And Dry Lining*
*BS 8000 - Part 8 - 1994*​


----------



## حسان2 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 9: Code Of Practice For Cement/sand Floor Screeds And Concrete Floor Toppings*
*BS 8000-part 9-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
Part 10: Code Of Practice For Plastering And Rendering
*BS 8000-part 10-1995*​


----------



## حسان2 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 11: Code Of Practice For Wall And Floor Tiling*
*Section 11.1: Ceramic Tiles, Terrazzo Tiles And Mosaics*
*BS 8000-Part 11, Section 11.1-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 11. Code Of Practice For Wall And Floor Tiling*
*Section 11.2 Natural Stone Tiles*
*BS 8000 - Part 11-Section 11.2-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship For Building Sites*
*Part 12: Code Of Practice For Decorative Wall Coverings And Painting*
*BS 8000 - Part 12- 1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship For Building Sites*
*Part 13: Code Of Practice For Above Ground Drainage And Sanitary Appliances*
*BS 8000-Part 13-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship For Building Sites*
*Code Of Practice For Below Ground Drainage*
*BS 8000-Part 13-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 15: Code Of Practice For Hot And Cold Water Services (domestic Scale)*
*BS 8000 - Part 15 - 1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*Workmanship On Building Sites*
*Part 16: Code Of Practice For Sealing Joints In Buildings Using Sealants*
*BS 8000 - Part 16 - 1997*​


----------



## حسان2 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR EARTH RETAINING STRUCTURES*
*BS 8002 - 1994*

http://www.mediafire.com/?xzkyimtllwu​


----------



## khad4 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

Eurocode - Basis of structural design
http://www.4shared.com/file/66689719/aecc6fe/EN1990CEN.html


----------



## khad4 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

Eurocode 7 Geotechnical design - Part 1: General rules
Eurocode 7 Entwurf, Berechnung und Bemessung in der Geotechnik – Teil 1: Algemeine Regeln
Eurocode 7 Calcul geotechnique - Parti 1: Règles générales

http://www.4shared.com/file/66689097/20c27774/EUROCODE_SOIL_2002.html


----------



## حسان2 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*BRITISH STANDARD CODE OF PRACTICE FOR*
*GROUND ANCHORAGE*
*BS 8081-1989*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?z5ygzgdnmjo*​


----------



## حسان2 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*In-Situ Flooring*
*part 1: Code Of Practice For Concrete Bases And Screeds To Receive In-Situ Flooring*
*BS 8204-Part 1-1987*​


----------



## حسان2 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*In-Situ Flooring*
*Part 2: Code Of Practice For Concrete Wearing Surfaces*
*BS 8204-Part 2-1987*​


----------



## حسان2 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Specifications For Building Limes*
*BS 890-1995*​


----------



## حسان2 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل حسان
> ارقام الكودات ان شاء الله صحيحة وهي خاصة بالكباري وفيما يلي اسماءها
> BٍٍS- ISO- 18649-2004
> Mechanical vibration -- Evaluation of measurement results from dynamic tests and investigations on bridges
> ...


أخي الكريم khad4 
للأسف الكودات المذكورة تحديدا غير متوفرة لدي


----------



## حسان2 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*specification For Portland Cement*
*bs 12-1996*​


----------



## حسان2 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*SEISMIC_CODE_HANDOUT_F04*
*SEISMICE CODE REQUIREMENTS*
*JOHN W. WALLACE, PH.D., P.E.*
*ASSOSIATE PROFESSOR*
*UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA, LOS ANGELES*


----------



## حسان2 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*Hot Rolled Asphalt For Roads And Other Paivedareas*
*Part 1: Specification For Constituent Materials And Asphalt Mixtures*
*BS 0594-part1-2003*​


----------



## حسان2 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*Hot Rolled Asphalt For Roads And Other Paved Areas*
*Part 2: Specification For Transport, Laying And Compaction Of Hot Rolled Asphalt*
*BS 0594-part2-2003*​


----------



## حسان2 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*Sampling And Examination Of Bituminous Mixtures For Roads And Other Paved Areas
Part 100: Methods Of Sampling For Analysis
BS0598-part 100-1987​*


----------



## حسان2 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*Sampling And Examination Of Bituminous Mixtures For Roads And Other Paved Areas*
*Part 101: Methods For Preparatory Treatment Of Samples For Analysis*
*BS 0598-part 101-1987*​


----------



## حسان2 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ahmedhien قال:


> عايز أى معلومات عن aci-214-44



الأخ الكريم ahmedmien 
سبق لي رفع برنامج يحوي كل ما صدر عن الـ ACI بما فيها التقرير اللذي تبحث عنه وتجده في الصفحة الأولى من هذا الموضوع المشاركة 14 
ومع ذلك, اذا لم تكن ترغب بتحميل البرنامج بأكمله , تجد مرفقا بهذه المشاركة نسخة من التقريرين:
1- ACI 214_r02 
2- ACI 2144_r03 
لعل فيهم ما تبحث عنه


----------



## حسان2 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

[*sampling And Examination Of Bituminous Mixtures For Roads And Other Paved Areas*
*part 102: Analytical Test Methods*
*BS 0598-part 102-2003*​


----------



## حسان2 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*sampling And Examination Of Bituminous Mixtures For Roads And Other Paved Areas*
*PART 104: METHODS OF TESTS FOR DETERMINATION OF DENSITY AND COMPACTION*
*BS 0598-PART 104-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*Sampling And Examination Of Bituminous Mixtures For Roads And Other Paved Areas*
*Part 107: Method For Test For Determination Of The Composition Of Design Wearing Course Rolled Asphalt*
*BS 0598-part 107-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

mostafaqc قال:


> please i am looking for PCI-MNL 117 OR 116 OR ANY PCI MANUAL]
> THANKS & BEST REGARDS



فيما يلي PCI 6th edition 
الرابط:
*http://www.mediafire.com/?mom2j2mzymo*​


----------



## حسان2 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*Sampling And Examination Of Bituminous Mixtures For Roads And Other Paved Areas*
*Part 108: Methods For Determination Of The Condition Of The Binder On Coated Chippings And For Measurement Of The Rate Of Spread Of Coated Chippings*
*BS 0598-part 108-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*Sampling And Examination Of Bituminous Mixtures For Roads And Other Paved Areas*
*Part 109: Method For The Assessment Of The Compaction Performance Of A Roller And Recommended Procedures For The Measurement Of The Temperature Of Bituminous Mixtures*
*BS 0598-part 109-1990*​


----------



## mostafaqc (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*Iso 9001 2000 & Iso 9001 2008 Changes*

أخوتى الأحباء هذه أول مشاركه لى أرجو أن تنال رضاكم
Attached Are Iso 9001 2000 & Iso 9001 2008 Changes

Good Luck


----------



## مم الجمل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الكودالمصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشات الخرسانية


http://92.241.169.54/center/egy_code.rar


----------



## حسان2 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*Part 100: General Requirements For Apparatus And Calibration *
*BS 812-part 100-1990*​


----------



## Ayman (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*PCI- 6th edition*

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7304879/e8c28e2f/PCI.html


----------



## حسان2 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 2: METHOD OF DETERMINATION OF DENSITY*
*BS 812-PART 2-1995*​


----------



## Ayman (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*Fidic 1999 - Red Book*

Fidic 1999 - Red Book

http://www.4shared.com/file/69449590/c61d1cdf/FIDIC_1999_-_RED_BOOK.html


----------



## حسان2 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 3: METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF MECHANICAL PROPERTIES*
*BS 812-PART 3-1975*​


----------



## حسان2 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 102: METHOD FOR SAMPLINGS*
*BS 812-PART 102-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 101: GUIDE TO SAMPLING AND TESTING AGGREGATES*
*BS 812-PART 101-1984*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 103: METHODS FOR DETERMINATION OF PARTICLE SIZE DISTRIBUTION*
*BS 812-PART 103-1985*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

civilous قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ويعطبكم العافية انا طالب عربي في الهتد
> ابي الكود الامريكي 371
> لمشروعي في الماستر
> ...



أخي الكريم
فيما يلي نسخة من الـ ACI-371r-98


----------



## حسان2 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 103: METHODS FOR DETERMINATION OF PARTICLE SIZE DISTRIBUTION*
*SECTION 103.2: SEDIMENTATION TEST*
*BS 812-PART 103.2-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 104: METHOD OF QUALITATIVE AND QUANTITATIVE PETROGRAPHIC EXAMINATION OF AGGREGATE*
*BS 812-PART 104-1994*​


----------



## Ayman (4 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للجميع على هذه الساهمات القيمة.
> اخي ايمن هناك رقم سري pass word لفتح الملفات يرجى تزويد الموقع بها.
> م. رزق حجاوي


*
و عليكم السلام اخي الكريم

الرقم السري مكتوب في نفس صفحة الدونلود للجزء الأول وهي:
ayman

تحياتي,,
*


----------



## Ayman (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
اخي الكريم حسان..اسمحلي اسبق  
تفضل اخي رزق..:
http://www.4shared.com/file/69836992/bc8888aa/Standard_method_of_detailing_structural_concrete.html


Standard Method of Detailing
Structural Concrete
A manual for best practice
Third edition


----------



## حسان2 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*Standard Method of Detailing Structural Concrete*
*The Institution of Structural Engineers -UK*

http://www.mediafire.com/?ljvc9jdmjj1​


----------



## حسان2 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*Part 105.1: Flakiness Index*
*BS 812-part 105.1-1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF PARTICLE SHAPE*
*SECTION 105.2: ELONGATION INDEX OF COARSE AGGREGATE*
*BS 812-PART 105.2-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 106: METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF SHELL ******* IN COARSE AGGREGATES*
*BS 812-PART 106-1985*​


----------



## حسان2 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 109: METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF MOISTURE *******S*
*BS 812-PART 109-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 110: METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF AGGREGATE CRUSHING VALUE (AVC)*
*BS 812-PART 110-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 111: METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF TEN PERCENT FINES VALUE (TFV)*
*BS 812-PART 111-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 112: METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF AGGREGATE IMPACT VALUE (AIV)*
*BS 812-PART 112-1990*​


----------



## حسان2 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard - Testing Aggregates*
*PART 113: METHODS OF DETERMINATION OF AGGREGATE ABRASION VALUE (AAV)*
*BS 812-PART 113-1990*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر المهندس أيمن واستاذنا المهندس حسان على سرعة الاسجابه بتنزيل الكتاب المطلوب.
ولى طلب اخر بخصوص مواصفات الابنية السعودية او المصرية باللغة العربية وخصوصا لمواد التشطيبات ( المنيوم - زجاج - الابواب الخشبية ......)
مع جزيل الشكر سلفا.


----------



## Ayman (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*المواصفات السعودية*

أخي الكريم رزق..
ارفق لك المواصفات السعودية..
من الممكن للاخوة المشرفين اضافتها للمكتبة..
على الرابط التالي:
http://www.4shared.com/file/70269628/dcdf064f/__online.html
اما عن المواصفات المصرية (الكتب الصفراء) فلم ار لها حتى الان نسخا الكترونية..و ان كانت عندي هارد كوبي..
لا تنسى الباسوورد :71:
لا تنسوا التصويت :72:


----------



## حسان2 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية:bs2655 -bs4870 ر


الأخ الكريم أحمد عبد المعطي
كخطوة اولى تجد هنا نسخة من: 
*BS 4870 Parts 1(1975), 3(1985) & 4(1988)*​


----------



## Ayman (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ااسف للخطأ الفني*




حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم Ayman
> كل الشكر والامتنان لتقدماتك المهمة والقيمة, مع رجائي بتدقيق الرابطين لأنه يبدو لي أنهما لا يعملان



اولا الشكر والامتنان لك و لادارة و لأعضاء هذا الملتقى المبارك
نعم اخي حسان2 معك كل الحق..حيث اني ضممت الملفين في مجلد واحد بالشير..كان لا بد ان اغير الروابط..
وهذه الروابط الجديدة:
الفيديك الفضي والأصفر

من هنا تحمل الكتاب الفضي :

http://www.4shared.com/file/7024781...ons_of_Contract_for_EPC-Turnkey_Projects.html

من هنا تحمل الكتاب الأصفر:
http://www.4shared.com/file/69449980/d61cd4fa/FIDIC_New_yellow_Book.html

لا أدري لم لا استطيع التعديل بالمشاركة الاولى..
لو تكرمت بضم المشاركتين بالروابط الجديدة بعد التأكد من عملها
ارجو المعذرة مرة اخرى..


----------



## حسان2 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية:bs2655 وجزاكم الله كل الخير


أخي الكريم 
فيما يلي رابط لـ :
*BS 2655 - PART 1-1970*
*SPECIFICATION FOR *
*LIFTS, ESCALATORS AND PATERNOSTERS*
*PART 1: GENERAL REQUIREMENTS FOR ELECTRIC, HYDRAULIC AND HAND POWERED LIFTS*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?tzyzzdzznmz*​


----------



## حسان2 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية:bs2655 وجزاكم الله كل الخير


أخي الكريم
فيما يلي:
*British Standard 2655 Part 4: 1969*
*Metric And Inch Units*
*Specifications For*
*Lifts, Escalators, Passengers Conveyors And Paternosters*
*part 4: General Requirements For Escalators And Passengers Conveyors*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية:bs2655 وجزاكم الله كل الخير


قفيما يلي:
*British Standard 2655 Part 6: 1970*
*Metric And Inch Units*
*Specifications For*
*Lifts, Escalators, Passengers Conveyors And Paternosters*
*PART 6: BUILDING CONSTRUCTION REQUIREMENTS *

*http://www.mediafire.com/?dcxmtnmyzgm*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية:bs2655 وجزاكم الله كل الخير


وفيما يلي:
*British Standard 2655 Part 8: 1971*
*Metric And IMPERIAL Units*
*Specifications For*
*Lifts, Escalators, Passengers Conveyors And Paternosters*
*PART 8: MODERNIZATION OR RECONSTRUCTION OF LIFTS, ESCALATORS AND PATERNOSTERS *​


----------



## حسان2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية:bs2655 وجزاكم الله كل الخير


*British Standard 2655 Part 10: 1972*
*Specifications For*
*Lifts, Escalators, Passengers Conveyors And Paternosters*
PART 10: GENERAL REQUIREMENTS FOR GUARDING​


----------



## حسان2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية: -bs4870- وجزاكم الله كل الخير


الأخ الكريم أحمد عبد المعطي:
فيما يلي:	
*BS 4870 - Part 1 - 1975*
*Approval Testing Of Welding Procedure*
*Part 1: Fusion Welding Of Steel*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> عزيزى المهندس حسان Link Ibc2006 غير شغال الرجاء تفعيله ان امكن



أخي الكريم عبد العزيز جمل
الرابط لـ Ibc 2006 الموجود في المشاركة رقم 15 فعال ولكنه لا يعمل بالضغط المباشر عليه, انسخه والصقه في Internet Explorer وتابع وستصل الى الملف انشاء الله


----------



## حسان2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية: -bs4870- وجزاكم الله كل الخير


الأخ الكريم أحمد عبد المعطي
فيما يلي:
*BS 4870 - Part 3 - 1985*
*Approval Testing Of Welding Procedure*
*PART 3: ARC WELDING OF TUBE TO TUBE-PLATE JOINTS IN METALLIC MATERIALS*​


----------



## حسان2 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عبد المعطى 55 قال:


> من فضللك احتاج الكودات التالية: -bs5306- وجزاكم الله كل الخير


افيما يلي:
*BS 5306 - PART 0-1986*
*FIRE EXTINGUISHING INSTALLATIONS AND EQUIPMENT ON PREMISES*
*PART 0: GUIDE FOR THE SELECTION OF INSTALLED SYSTEMS AND OTHER FIRE EQUIPMENT*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?nxdmyn3tiz4*​


----------



## حسان2 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

خالد هاشم سليمان قال:


> pls ... will any body to told me where can i finde ALL british Standaerd for Load Code


الأخ الكريم خالد هاشم سليمان
سبق لي رفع الكود البريطاني الخاص بالحمولات بكل أجزائه وتجده في هذا الموضوع المشاركة رقم 18
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124-2.html


----------



## حسان2 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> هل بأمكانكم تزويدي بكود اللحام Aws ؟.. مع جزيل الشكر..



مبدئيا فيما يلي:
*An American National Standard (AMERICAN WELDING SOCIETY)*
*ASW B 2.1: 2005*

*Specifications For Welding Procedure And Performance Qualification*​


----------



## حسان2 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> هل بأمكانكم تزويدي بكود اللحام Aws ؟.. مع جزيل الشكر..



وفيما يلي:
*An American National Standard (AMERICAN WELDING SOCIETY)*
*ASW D1.1/D1.1 M:2002*
*STRUCTURAL WELDING CODE - STEEL*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?rmm2odg5wn2*​


----------



## حسان2 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس هيثم عاشور قال:


> salam aliekom my brothers i need the latest update of the ASCE-05 code can anybody help me



الأخ الكريم مهندس هيثم عاشور
سبق لي رفع الكود المطلوب في هذا الموضوع وتجده في المشاركة رقم 16
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124-2.html​


----------



## Ayman (18 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد زلابيه قال:


> احتاج الى نسخه الكترونيه من الكود المصرى



هل تقصد الكود المصري للخرسانة المسلحة؟
هاهو:
http://www.4shared.com/file/38470655/ccbb298f/___.html?s=1


----------



## حسان2 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*نتابع في testing aggregates "BS 112"*
*TESTING AGGREGATES*
*PART 113: METHOD FOR DETERMINATION OF AGGREGATE ABRASION VALUE (AAV)*
*BS 112 - PART 113 - 1990*​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.sbcnc.gov.sa/pdf/2.pdf
ودور على بقية الكود من نفس الموقع


----------



## حسان2 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*Testing Aggregates*
*Part 114: Method For Determination Of The Polished Stone Value *
*BS 112 - Part 114 - 1989*​


----------



## حسان2 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*Testing Aggregates*
*Part 117: Method For Determination Of Water Soluble chloride salts *
*BS 812 - PART 117 - 1988*​


----------



## حسان2 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*Testing Aggregates*
*Part 118: Method For Determination Of Sulphate *
*BS 812 - Part 118 - 1988*​


----------



## حسان2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*Testing Aggregates*
*Part 119: Method For Determination Of Acid Soluble Material In Fine Aggregate *
*BS 812 - PART 119 - 1985*​


----------



## حسان2 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*Testing Aggregates*
*Part 119: Method For Determination Of Acid Soluble Material In Fine Aggregate *
*BS 812 - PART 119 - 1985*​


----------



## حسان2 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*Testing Aggregates*
*Part 120: Method OF Testing And Classifying Drying Shrinkage Of Aggregates In Concrete *
*BS 812 - PART 120 - 1989*​


----------



## Ayman (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*Construction Contract MDB Harmonised Ed (March 2006) electronic*

حصريا و لملتقى المهندسين العرب 

Construction Contract MDB Harmonised Ed (March 2006) electronic version in 
PDF

arab-eng.org
Conditions of Contract for Construction (Multilateral Development Bank Harmonised Harmonised Ed. March 2006). For Building and Engineering Works designed by the Employer. General Conditions; Particular Conditions; Forms of Tender, etc. Electronic version in encrypted PDF. Publisher: FIDIC.


http://www.4shared.com/file/7310910...monised_Edition_.html?dirPwdVerified=afcacbf7


----------



## Ayman (25 نوفمبر 2008)

م بشر ..طلبك صعب فانا لم ار حتى الان اي كتاب باللغة العربية في ال steel
لكن وجدت هذا الكتاب البسيط جدا عندي ربما حملته من هذا الموقع لا أذكر

http://www.4shared.com/file/73133407/6df3aa15/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=8ff11e0d


----------



## ابراهيم الزير (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السادة المهندسين 
اريد معلومات عن الكودات الخاصة بتصميم الشدات المعدنية 
وشكرا


----------



## حسان2 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*Testing Aggregates*
*PART 121: METHOD OF DETERMINATION OF SOUNDNESS*
*BS 812 - PART 121 - 1989*​


----------



## Abo Fares (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رعد الخالدي*

الكود من قبل المهندس رعد الخالدي



> السلام عليكم
> اليكم ال المتري Aci-code 2008
> 
> لا تنسونا بالدعاء
> ...


----------



## khad4 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً م محمد الكتاب عندي بالفعل لكن أسأل عن كتاب كبير وشامل أو كود ربما لا يوجد وهذا فعلاً غريب جداً العالم العربي كله ليس به كتاب تصميم بالعربي للمنشآت المعدنية !؟



الاخ بشر
تم اصدار الكود العربي الموحد للمنشآت المعدنية (باللغة العربية) 
وفى حالة حصولي علي نسخة اليكترونية سأقوم برفعها 
قد اخبرني احد الزملاء فى المملكة الاردنية انهم لديهم كود عربي للمنشأت المعدنية والله اعلم


----------



## إسلام علي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراأ نحن بالإنتظار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ بشر
> تم اصدار الكود العربي الموحد للمنشآت المعدنية (باللغة العربية)
> وفى حالة حصولي علي نسخة اليكترونية سأقوم برفعها
> قد اخبرني احد الزملاء فى المملكة الاردنية انهم لديهم كود عربي للمنشأت المعدنية والله اعلم


 السلام عليكم
اؤكد لك اخ بشر انه يوجد كود للمنشات المعدنية باللغة العربية في الاردن وهويباع لدى نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين وفي وزارة الاشغال العامة.
وكذك يوجد كتب باللغة العربية وعلى الكود الامريكي والبريطاني للمنشات المعدنية وهي للدكتور فصيل خليل المدرس في جامعة دمشق وكتبه قيمة جدا في هذا المجال.
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## إسلام علي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اؤكد لك اخ بشر انه يوجد كود للمنشات المعدنية باللغة العربية في الاردن وهويباع لدى نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين وفي وزارة الاشغال العامة.
> وكذك يوجد كتب باللغة العربية وعلى الكود الامريكي والبريطاني للمنشات المعدنية وهي للدكتور فصيل خليل المدرس في جامعة دمشق وكتبه قيمة جدا في هذا المجال.
> م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلاً إستاذنا م رزق
كنت حاسس برده أنه لازم يكون في كتب عربي 
أنا خالي يعمل بالأردن لكن للأسف مش هيجي دلوقت خالص 
هل ممكن ألاقي كتب في مصر


----------



## حسان2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Specification For Aggregates From Natural Sources For Concrete*
*BS 0882 - 1992*​


----------



## حسان2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لى طلب من الاخوة
> الكود البريطاني الخاص بصب الخرسانه في الاجواء الحارة .
> واثر درجة الحرارة على قوة الخرسانه.
> مع الشكر لكم جميعا​



أخي الكريم رزق حجاوي تفضل هذا التقرير المعتمد من الكود البريطاني ويشكل جزء منه

*Concreting In Hot Weather*
*De Shirley Bsc, Micheme, Minstf. Alceram*​


----------



## mmm_mahran (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا مقدما, اريد نسخة من الكتاب الاصفر باللغة العربية إن امكن ذلك

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم رزق حجاوي تفضل هذا التقرير المعتمد من الكود البريطاني ويشكل جزء منه
> 
> *concreting In Hot Weather*
> *de Shirley Bsc, Micheme, Minstf. Alceram*​



وفيما يلي التقرير التالي "معتمد في الكود البريطاني" ربما يكون فيه بعض الفائدة
*New Materials In Hot Climates*​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> وفيما يلي التقرير التالي "معتمد في الكود البريطاني" ربما يكون فيه بعض الفائدة
> 
> *new Materials In Hot Climates*​


 السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك استاذنا م. حسان


----------



## hamada_7200 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الغير عادي 
فعلا موضوع جميل جدا 
وياريت لو حد يقدر يساعدني في نسخة الكترونية لملحق التفاصيل الانشائية للكود المصري لخرسانة لاني دورت عليه كتير ومش لاقيه 
وبارك الله فيكم *


----------



## حسان2 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

خوفو قال:


> مرحبا أخي حسان
> الكود البريطاني للمنشآت المعدنية غير موجود للأسف بعد ان بحثت عنه بعناية
> شكرا لكم



الأخ الكريم خوفو
الكود البريطاني للمنشآت المعدنية بكل أجزائه موجود في الصفحة الأولى المشاركة رقم 11


----------



## azeez3500 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم رزق حجاوي تفضل هذا التقرير المعتمد من الكود البريطاني ويشكل جزء منه
> 
> *concreting In Hot Weather*
> *de Shirley Bsc, Micheme, Minstf. Alceram*​



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## azeez3500 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم رزق حجاوي تفضل هذا التقرير المعتمد من الكود البريطاني ويشكل جزء منه
> 
> *concreting In Hot Weather*
> *de Shirley Bsc, Micheme, Minstf. Alceram*​



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسان2 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Specification For Building Limes*
*BS 890 - 1995*​


----------



## حسان2 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Specification For Portland Cement*
*BS 12 - 1996*​


----------



## محمد أبووسام (29 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## Ayman (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم...
احتاج هذا الكتاب للضرورة:
Calculating Construction Damage
By William Schwartzkopf
Published by Aspen Publishers


http://books.google.com.qa/books?id...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result#PPR7,M1


----------



## Ayman (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> احتاج هذا الكتاب للضرورة:
> Calculating Construction Damage
> By William Schwartzkopf
> ...



ان لم يتوفر...فأي كتاب متعلق بالموضوع اعلاه..
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amato alra7man (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Issam Dagher (1 ديسمبر 2008)

How I Can Make A Sizing For Child Water System Pressure Releive Valve Set Point


----------



## rwmam (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاخ والاستاذ ابو الحلول 
بعد ان عرفنا بوجود كل هذه الكودات العربيه والاجنبيه ارجو ان تقول لي

هل على المهندس المدني ان يكون ملما وقارئا لكل هذه الكودات ام هناك جزء منها هو المعول عليه بالتصاميم
ارجو الرد لاني في حيره من امري 
 مهندس rwmam


----------



## Abo Fares (1 ديسمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الى الاخ والاستاذ ابو الحلول
> بعد ان عرفنا بوجود كل هذه الكودات العربيه والاجنبيه ارجو ان تقول لي
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

مع أني لست أهلاً للإجابة بوجود الأساتذة الكرام، ولكني سأدلو بوجهة نظري المتواضعة.. 
طبعاً لا.. 
كل منا يستخدم الكود الذي يريد التصميم وفقه، وأهم مافي الأمر هو استخدام كود واحد للمشروع الواحد، حيث وجدت العديد من المهندسين يستخدم أكثر من كود واحد للمشروع الواحد، وهذا الشيء خطأ بالمطلق، حيث أن اشتراطات كل كود متوافقة مع بعضها البعض لتكون وحدة واحدة متكاملة.. 

أما عن الموضوع الذي اقترحته وتم إنشاؤه بجهود الأساتذة الكرام وأولهم المهندس حسان جزاه الله خيراً، فله فائدتان على الأقل:
الفائدة الأولى، هي توفر معظم الكودات المختلفة التي كل منا يعتمد أحدها في التصميم..
الفائدة الثانية، وهي التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي الأولى في الموضوع، البحث العلمي.. حيث أن طالب الماجستير أو الدكتوراه قد يحتاج العديد من الكودات وليس كود واحد كحال المهندس المصمم.. حيث أنني في رسالة الماجستير التي أبحث فيها، واحدة من مخطط البحث هي المقارنة بالنسبة لموضوع معين واشتراطات معينة بين تسلسل إصدارات الكود الأميريكي Ubc، ومقارنة نفس الاشتراطات تلك مع عدة كودات أخرى.. 

هذه إجابتي القاصرة، وننتظر وجهة نظر الأساتذة الكرام.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## rwmam (2 ديسمبر 2008)

اقتباس 
مع أني لست أهلاً للإجابة بوجود الأساتذة الكرام، ولكني سأدلو بوجهة نظري المتواضعة..

طبعاً لا..

كل منا يستخدم الكود الذي يريد التصميم وفقه، وأهم مافي الأمر هو استخدام كود واحد للمشروع الواحد، حيث وجدت العديد من المهندسين يستخدم أكثر من كود واحد للمشروع الواحد، وهذا الشيء خطأ بالمطلق، حيث أن اشتراطات كل كود متوافقة مع بعضها البعض لتكون وحدة واحدة متكاملة.. 

أما عن الموضوع الذي اقترحته وتم إنشاؤه بجهود الأساتذة الكرام وأولهم المهندس حسان جزاه الله خيراً، فله فائدتان على الأقل:
الفائدة الأولى، هي توفر معظم الكودات المختلفة التي كل منا يعتمد أحدها في التصميم..
الفائدة الثانية، وهي التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي الأولى في الموضوع، البحث العلمي.. حيث أن طالب الماجستير أو الدكتوراه قد يحتاج العديد من الكودات وليس كود واحد كحال المهندس المصمم.. حيث أنني في رسالة الماجستير التي أبحث فيها، واحدة من مخطط البحث هي المقارنة بالنسبة لموضوع معين واشتراطات معينة بين تسلسل إصدارات الكود الأميريكي Ubc، ومقارنة نفس الاشتراطات تلك مع عدة كودات أخرى.. 

هذه إجابتي القاصرة، وننتظر وجهة نظر الأساتذة الكرام.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..

الاستاذ الفاضل ابو الحلول 
والله انك استاذ وتستحق التقدير وبعد اي الكودات يمكن اعتباره الافضل واكثره شمولية
اشكر لك الجواب ومرورك الكريم
ولك مني كل التقدير وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في احوالك دنيا وآخره

المهندس rwmam


----------



## حسان2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Construction Drawings-bar Scheduling *
*BS En Iso 4066 - 2000*​


----------



## rwmam (6 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذا الكود ASTM وبكل محتوياته لعيون الجميع وهذه اول مره ارفع بها ملف وان شاء الله استمر 
ادعو بالرحمه لامي وابي وجزاكم الله خيراhttp://rapidshare.de/files/41079499/PDF.zip.html


----------



## حسان2 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*SEISMIC DESIGN FOR BUILDINGS*
*UNIFIED FACILITY CRITERIA (UFC) 3-310-04*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?r0hyjgylzok*​


----------



## حسان2 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*SEISMIC EVALUATION AND RETROFIT OF CONCRETE BUILDINGS*
*VOLUME 1*
*ATC-40*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?x3m5nzqdwf0*​


----------



## حسان2 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*SAUDI BUILDING CODE REQUIREMENTS*
*STRUCTURAL LOADING AND FORCES*
*SBC - 301*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?mwjtq3tm1iz*​


----------



## دعاء_ممدوح (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء الافادة عن كيفية تنزيل الكودات


----------



## حسان2 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Structural Design Of Low Rise Buildings*
*Part 1: Code Of Practice For Stability, Site Investigation, Foundations And Ground Floor Slabs For Housing*
*BS 8103 - Part 1 - 1995*​


----------



## حسان2 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

دعاء_ممدوح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء الافادة عن كيفية تنزيل الكودات


الأخت الكريمة دعاء_ممدوح
كل الكودات التي تم رفعها هنا هي اما مرفوعة مباشرة على الملتقى ويمكن تحميلها بالضغط المضاعف عليها واما مرفوعة على موقع من مواقع الرفع المجاني ويمكن تحميلها بالانتقال الى العنوان الخاص بمكان رفعها المرفق مع المشاركة 
أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت بما فيه الكفاية لتسهيل التحميل لك مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## سمير المدني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة لو فيكم حد يوصلني للكود المصري للكهرباء علي النت اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## أنور (10 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جيدة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بعد الاطلاع على جميع الصفحات مرور سريع لم اجد كود يخص الهندسه الصحيه وشبكات المياه هل يتم التصميم من غير كود ام انها غير متوفر
ارجو ارفاق الكود الامريكى والانجليزى واى كود عربى
مشكورين


----------



## أنور (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الكود يخص جميع الاختصاصات عادة ويكون معنون بكل اختصاص على حدى (مثال كود الهيئة الملكية -مدني معماري -صحي -كهربائي ............)


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اعنى شبكات المياه وهو موجود ولكن غير موفر بالمنتدى


----------



## حسان2 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الاطلاع على جميع الصفحات مرور سريع لم اجد كود يخص الهندسه الصحيه وشبكات المياه هل يتم التصميم من غير كود ام انها غير متوفر
> ارجو ارفاق الكود الامريكى والانجليزى واى كود عربى
> مشكورين



*INTERNATIONAL PLUMBING CODE (2006)*
*A MEMBER OF INTERNATIONAL CODE FAMILY*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?fjzgxqqz3zz*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الاطلاع على جميع الصفحات مرور سريع لم اجد كود يخص الهندسه الصحيه وشبكات المياه هل يتم التصميم من غير كود ام انها غير متوفر
> ارجو ارفاق الكود الامريكى والانجليزى واى كود عربى
> مشكورين



*INTERNATIONAL PLUMBING CODE (2003)*
*A MEMBER OF INTERNATIONAL CODE FAMILY*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?myzbyf4wmym*​


----------



## حسان2 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الاطلاع على جميع الصفحات مرور سريع لم اجد كود يخص الهندسه الصحيه وشبكات المياه هل يتم التصميم من غير كود ام انها غير متوفر
> ارجو ارفاق الكود الامريكى والانجليزى واى كود عربى
> مشكورين



*NATIONAL STANDARD PLUMBING CODE*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?zkmytndqigd*​


----------



## الغرب وحيد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## انس عبدالله (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا فعلا محتاج الكود الامريكي Aci 318 M 99برجاء من عنده نجدتي به


----------



## حسان2 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*Alphacan SA Retube Plumbing System *
*CERTIFICATE 95/3186*
*BRITISH STANDARD*​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*المواصفات القياسية العراقية*

السلام عليكم..
تم والحمد لله رفع المواصفات القياسية العراقية على شكل رابطين فقط وكالتالي:

:30:  الرابط الأول : هذا الرابط يحتوي على المواصفات القياسية فيما يخص مختبر الكونكريت، والمواصفات هنَّ: ( م.ق.ع-كتل البناء الخرسانية المحملة (البلوك)-رقم 1077 ، م.ق.ع-طابوق الرصف الخرساني (المقرنص)-رقم 1606 ، م.ق.ع-حديد التسليح-رقم 2091 ، م.ق.ع-الوحدات البناء الخرسانية الغير محملة (البلوك)-رقم 1129 ، م.ق.ع-المكعبات الخرسانية-رقم 52 ، م.ق.ع-الكاشي الموزائيــك-رقم 1042 ، م.ق.ع-الكاشي العادي-رقم 1043 ، م.ق.ع-القالب الجانبي (الكربستون)-رقم 1106 ، م.ق.ع-الطابوق الطيني-رقم 25 ، م.ق.ع-الطابوق الطيني-رقم 24 ، م.ق.ع-الحجر الطبيعي لأستخدامات البناء (الحجر الجيري، الحجر الرملي، الكَرانيت، الرخام)-رقم 1387 ، م.ق.ع-الجص-رقم 27 ، م.ق.ع-البلاطات الخرسانية السابقة الصب (الشتايكَر)-رقم 1107 ، م.ق.ع-البلاط السيراميكي-رقم 1704-1 ، م.ق.ع-الأسمنت البورتلاندي-رقم 5 ، 
الدليل الاسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الـ B.R.C -رقم 154 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لفحص طابوق الرصف الخرساني-رقم 969 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الحجر الطبيعي-رقم 65 ، الدليل الأسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الاسمنت-رقم 198 ، الـلباب الخرسانـي )... حمل الآن من الرابط أدناه...
http://www.4shared.com/file/74851865/1b5cc7b6/Concrete_Lab.html​ 

:30:  الرابط الثاني : هذا الرابط يحتوي على المواصفات القياسية فيما يخص مختبر التربة، والمواصفات هنَّ: ( م.ق.ع -مواد التربة والركام المستخدمة في الطبقات السطحية،الأساس وتحت الأساس-رقم 1693 ، م.ق.ع-ركام المصادر الطبيعية المستعمل في الخرسانة والبناء-رقم 45 ، م.ق.ع-مناخل الاختبارات ذات النسيج السلكي-رقم 3642 ، م.ق.ع-فحص التآكل بأستعمال جهاز لوس انجلس-رقم 41 ، م.ق.ع-ركام وحصى المرشحات-رقم 1555 ، م.ق.ع-تعيين مقاسات وشكل جسيمات الركام-رقم 30 ، م.ق.ع-تعيين الكثافة والوزن النوعي وامتصاص الماء والفجوات في الركام-رقم 31 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لتعيين محتوى الرطوبة في التربة-رقم 9-هـ ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لتعيين الفراغات في المادة المالئة الجافة للتربة-رقم 557 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لإيجاد الكثافة النسبية لجسيمات التربة-رقم 9-ز ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي-طريقة فحص كثافة التربة في الموقع بواسطة اسطوانة الحفر-رقم 854 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي-طرق فحص مناخل الاختبار ذات النسيج السلكي-رقم 897 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي-طرق أخذ نماذج التربة-رقم 153 )... حمل الآن من الرابط أدناه...
http://www.4shared.com/file/74855251/b5e942ed/Soil_Lab.html​ 

:30: مـلاحـظـة : بالنسبة إلى مختبر الإسفلت فليس لديَّ مواصفات عنها ولكن المواصفتين رقم (45 و1555) في المواصفات التابعة لمختبر التربة تستخدم كذلك في فحوصات الإسفلت... مـع تحياتـي























​


----------



## shadykraimesh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايديك يارب


----------



## نادر المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء الكود الجزائري شـكــ را وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسان2 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
Structural Design Of Low Rise Buildings
Part 2: Code Of Practice For Masonry Walls For Housing
*BS 8103 - Part 2 - 1996*​


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو لو سمحتم المواصفات القياسية ASTM specs لأضافات الخرسانة وكذلك المواد العازلة


----------



## eng_ah_maher (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتم من علوم فى هذا الموقع القيم


----------



## حسان2 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*BRITISH STANDARD*
*STRUCTURAL DESIGN OF LOW RISE BUILDINGS*
*PART 3: CODE OF PRACTICE FOR TIMBER FLOORS AND ROOFS FOR HOUSING*
*BS 8103 - PART 3 - 1996*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ynhmjnyzoiz*​


----------



## حسان2 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Structural Design Of Low Rise Buildings*
*Part 4: Code Of Practice For Suspended Concrete Floors For Housing*
*BS 8103 - Part 4 - 1995*​


----------



## الصكر العراقي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسان2 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*CIRIA C534*
*CIVIL ENGINEERING DESIGN AND CONSTRUCT - A GUIDE TO INTEGRATING DESIGN INTO THE CONSTRUCTION PROCESS*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?2mjqjnzmd53*​


----------



## أبوسعـود (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله، شبه مرجع
بارك الله جهودكم


----------



## حسن المازي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
انا عضو جديد معاكم في المنتدي بس انا عاوز فعلا اتعلم كيمياء انا اصلا خريج كليه التجاره 
بس انا مجال شغلي المنظفات علشان كده انا عاوز اعرف اليه التفاعل في المنظفات ككل زي شامبو الشعر والكريمات والزيوت والصابون المطهرللوجه ومواد اللزوجه المستخدمه في صناعه الصابون السائل وعاوز اعره تركيبه البريل اللي بتصنعه هنكل 
انا اول مره اطلب بس طلبت كتير 
واتمني من الله ان يجيبني من يعلم بهذه الاشياء وجزاكم لله خيرا


----------



## هاني النقيرة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جزي اللة القائمين علي هذا الملتقي الرائع خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 ديسمبر 2008)

British standard :sewerage-Bs8005

http://ifile.it/37j5lvk​


----------



## حسان2 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> british Standard :sewerage-bs8005
> 
> http://ifile.it/37j5lvk​



الأخ الكريم خالد الأزهري
استكمالا لجهدك المشكور أضيف الجزء الناقص وهو: 
*BS 8005 - Part 2 - 1987*
*Sewerage - Part 2 - Guide To Pumping Stations And Pumping Mains*​


----------



## ابراهيم الشايع (19 ديسمبر 2008)

والله هذا الموضوع رائع ومفيدوهو اكبر مكتبة كودات بحق ولكن هل من الممكن ان يتم استضافة الملتقى لموقع يتضمن المكتبة بشكل مبوب ولجميع مواضيع الهندسة سيكون مرجعا هاما لكل المهندسين العرب. 
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*British Standard*
*Code Of Practice For*
*Protection Of Structures Against Water From The Ground*
*BS 8102 - 1990*​


----------



## rwmam (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*تفاصيل حديد تسليح*



حسان2 قال:


> *british Standard*
> 
> *code Of Practice For*
> *protection Of Structures Against Water From The Ground*
> ...


 
والله يا استاذ حسان جعلت مكتبتي كاملة تقريبا بالمواصفات 
ولي طلب بسيط ارجو رفع المواصفه الامريكيه او البريطانيه الخاصه باعمال التسليح وهنا اقصد على سبيل المثال طول العكف او اللوي لحديد عمود للجزء الواقع في كونكريت القاعده 
او طول الجزء المتداخل للكانات يعني فتحة الكانه وما شابه تلك التفاصيل
واكون شاكرا لك


----------



## حسان2 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

rwmam قال:


> والله يا استاذ حسان جعلت مكتبتي كاملة تقريبا بالمواصفات
> ولي طلب بسيط ارجو رفع المواصفه الامريكيه او البريطانيه الخاصه باعمال التسليح وهنا اقصد على سبيل المثال طول العكف او اللوي لحديد عمود للجزء الواقع في كونكريت القاعده
> او طول الجزء المتداخل للكانات يعني فتحة الكانه وما شابه تلك التفاصيل
> واكون شاكرا لك



الأخ الكريم RWMAM 
سبق رفع الملفات المذكورة, ولمزيد من التسهيل فيما يلي نسخة اضافية من:
Specifications For Scheduling, Dimensioning, Bending And Cutting Of Steel Reinforcement For Concrete​*BS 8666 - 2005*


----------



## نادر المهندس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحتو الكود الجزائري للخرسانة


----------



## rwmam (22 ديسمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم Rwmam
> سبق رفع الملفات المذكورة, ولمزيد من التسهيل فيما يلي نسخة اضافية من:
> specifications For Scheduling, Dimensioning, Bending And Cutting Of Steel Reinforcement For Concrete​*bs 8666 - 2005*


 
كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي حسان 2


----------



## hazem sameeh (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كود الاستيل الجديد


----------



## حسان2 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

hazem sameeh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> كود الاستيل الجديد



الأخ الكريم hazem sameeh 
ماذا تعني بكود الستيل الجديد؟


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميع الكودات الأمريكية للخرسانة المسلحة ALL ACI codes*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن الرحيم والحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

Specifications for Structural Concrete

Reported by ACI Committee 301

يبتع


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 ديسمبر 2008)

Specifications for Structural Concrete

Reported by ACI Committee 301

ACI 301M-99
Metric version

يبتع...


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 ديسمبر 2008)

Guide for Concrete Floor and Slab Construction
ACI 302.1R-04

Reported by ACI Committee 302

يبتع بإذن الله


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (26 ديسمبر 2008)

العبد الفقير قال:


> guide For Concrete Floor And Slab Construction
> Aci 302.1r-04
> 
> Reported By Aci Committee 302
> ...


 
جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا" يا أخي ألعبد الفقير ويا عبد الله

أخوك مصطفى


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى ساطع قال:


> جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا" يا أخي ألعبد الفقير ويا عبد الله
> 
> أخوك مصطفى



حياك الله أخي


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 ديسمبر 2008)

Guide for Measuring, Mixing, Transporting,
and Placing Concrete
Reported by ACI Committee 304

ACI 304R-00


----------



## kesbah (27 ديسمبر 2008)

امانة عليكم (((اكثروا من الصلاة علي رسول الله)))
من صلي علي صلاة" صلي الله عليه بها عشرا"


----------



## mb14 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الأفاضل :
لو ممكن ان تمدونى بالمواصفات الأوربيه للأسمنت En-197-1 آخر اصدار ومشتقاتها لطرق اختبارات الأسمنت .
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مرور الكرام (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*أبحث عن aws d1.4*

الأخوة الكرام
أبحث عن AWS d1.4 الخاص بلحام قضبان التسليح, رجائي ممن لديه نسخة اليكترونية أن يرفعها وله الشكر سلفا


----------



## anass81 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مرور الكرام قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> أبحث عن AWS d1.4 الخاص بلحام قضبان التسليح, رجائي ممن لديه نسخة اليكترونية أن يرفعها وله الشكر سلفا



جرب هذا الرابط

ANSI/AWS D1.1/D1.1M: 2006 STRUCTURAL WELDING CODE - STEEL  

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XPSEO8QU

انصحك بان تسجل الدخول"log in "

في الموقع التالي : www.gigapedia.com

ثم تدخل لهذه الصفحة 

http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=125611

وستجد كل الكودات المتعلقة ب AWS


----------



## مرور الكرام (28 ديسمبر 2008)

anass81 قال:


> جرب هذا الرابط
> 
> ANSI/AWS D1.1/D1.1M: 2006 STRUCTURAL WELDING CODE - STEEL
> 
> ...


الأخ الكريم anass81
شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك وللروابط التي قدمتها بأريحية, ولكن الرابطين للملف aws d1.1 وليسا للملف aws d1.4 اللذي أبحث عنه
لك تحياتي وتقديري لاهتمامك وجهودك


----------



## anass81 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مرور الكرام قال:


> الأخ الكريم anass81
> شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك وللروابط التي قدمتها بأريحية, ولكن الرابطين للملف aws d1.1 وليسا للملف aws d1.4 اللذي أبحث عنه
> لك تحياتي وتقديري لاهتمامك وجهودك



الرابط الثاني لموقع gigapedia يجب ان يحتوي على كامل المجموعة و من ضمنها الD1.4 
يرجى التأكد مرة ثانية

أنس


----------



## مرور الكرام (28 ديسمبر 2008)

anass81 قال:


> الرابط الثاني لموقع gigapedia يجب ان يحتوي على كامل المجموعة و من ضمنها الD1.4
> يرجى التأكد مرة ثانية
> 
> أنس


أكرر شكري وامتناني لاهتمامك وتجاوبك السريع, ولكن الروابط داخل الموقع اللذي ذكرته( gigapedia ) تؤدي الى موقع محجوب هنا


----------



## حسان2 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مرور الكرام قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> أبحث عن AWS d1.4 الخاص بلحام قضبان التسليح, رجائي ممن لديه نسخة اليكترونية أن يرفعها وله الشكر سلفا



تفضل الـ AMERICAN WELDING STANDARD D1.4 الخاص بلحام قضبان التسليح للخرسانة:
http://www.4shared.com/file/77954041/ed7e099f/D_14.html


----------



## محمد عبد العال نوا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود ممتاز وواضح وشكرا


----------



## منتظر الشافعي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abo Fares (29 ديسمبر 2008)

> *إليكم لكود المصرى للخرسانة 2006
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/177832577/ECP_06.pdf.html*


 


> *رابط اخر
> http://www.4shared.com/file/78083690...df/ECP_06.html*


 
تم إضافتها بواسطة الأخ drkorsy مشكوراً..

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## wa319747 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ابحث عن الكود الاتي 
Bs En Iso 15630-1:2002
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احسان الشبل (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا ابا الحلووووووووول


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (13 يناير 2009)

شكرأ على هذه الجهود الطيبه


----------



## محمود محمد المدني (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (14 يناير 2009)

مكتبة قيمة بحق 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكل القائمين على هذا العمل


----------



## anass81 (17 يناير 2009)

mb14 قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل :
> لو ممكن ان تمدونى بالمواصفات الأوربيه للأسمنت En-197-1 آخر اصدار ومشتقاتها لطرق اختبارات الأسمنت .
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم

لم استطع ان اجد الجزء الاول ولكنني وجدت الجزء الرابع .عسى ان يكون مفيدا لك


----------



## عمار عبد الرحمن (18 يناير 2009)

شاكر لكم جدا واشأل الله ان يوفقكم لعمل الخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لدية كتاب
National Cad Standard (NCS(
or
International Building Information Model Standard (NBIMS
مع الشكر الجزيل

م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## الجنابي الاصيل (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ayman (19 يناير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء ممن لدية كتاب
> National Cad Standard (NCS(
> or
> ...



الكتاب الأول
http://www.4shared.com/file/81428517/8139cde4/US_National_CAD_Standards_2_.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يناير 2009)

ayman قال:


> الكتاب الأول
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81428517/8139cde4/us_national_cad_standards_2_.html


 السلام عليكم
ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا اخ ايمن على هذا الكتاب.
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تسهيلا للبحث هذه فهرسة للخمسين مشاركة الأولى في هذه المكتبة
ATC-40

Seismic Evaluation and Retrofit
of Concrete Buildings
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804251-2-post.html


FEMA_273
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804272-3-post.html

FEMA_274
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804274-4-post.html

Structural Steelwork Eurocodes
Development of a Trans-National Approach

Course: Eurocode 4
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804299-5-post.html

وهذا ملف بي دي إف رائع عن نفس الموضوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/58858125/886c1bbe/PP-Code.html


ACI 318-08

Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-08) and Commentary
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804307-6-post.html


UNIFORM BUILDING CODE - UBC97
Volume 2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804312-7-post.html

FEMA_302
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804330-8-post.html

FEMA_303
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804335-9-post.html

UBC-IBC 
Structural
(1997-2000

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804339-10-post.html

structural Use Of Steel Work In Building 
bs 5950 Part 1 To 9
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804455-11-post.html


ACI-318-05
Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-05) and Commentary
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804462-12-post.html

ACI-318-02
Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-02) and Commentary

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804467-13-post.html

ACI-MCP-2005
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804475-14-post.html

INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE 2006(IBC,ICC)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804480-15-post.html

ASCE 7-05 MINIMUM DESIGN LOADS FOR BUILDINGS AND OTHER STRUCTURE
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804482-16-post.html

STRUCTURAL USE OF CONCRETE
BS 8110
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804496-17-post.html

LOADING FOR BUILDING (BS 6399 All OF ITS PARTS(
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804519-18-post.html

الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانية 
اصدار 2001 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804577-19-post.html

الكود المصري لميكانيكا التربة وتصميم وتنفيذ الاساسات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804583-20-post.html

B.S Standard 8004 1986

Codes of practice for Foundation 
CP 2004

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804586-21-post.html

B.S Standard 5606 1990


Guide to ACCURACY IN BUILDING 
الدقة في المباني 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804602-22-post.html


AISC-CODE

American Code 

Manual of Steel construction 
Second Edition 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/805331-23-post.html



Lrfd Manual of Steel
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/805532-24-post.html

الكود العربي السوري في الخرسانه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/805532-24-post.html


ACI: 2002, 2005, 2008, ACI - 02 & PCA Notes_ in British units, & Detailing of Concrete Reinforcement_99
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/807276-25-post.html

IEBC: International Existing Building Code_2003
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/807276-25-post.html

PCI: Precast & prestressed concrete handbook
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/807276-25-post.html

مجموعة من لوائح و اشتراطات السعودية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/807276-25-post.html

الكود العربي الموحد _ 2005 للأبنية المقاومة للزلازل + المنشآت الخاصة.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/807276-25-post.html

Structural Steelwork Eurocodes Development of A Trans-national Approach
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/807276-25-post.html

بعض أجزاء الكود الهندي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/807276-25-post.html

BS5328_Part_ ‏
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/809442-26-post.html

BS5328_Part_2 ‏
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/809447-27-post.html

BS5328_Part_3 ‏
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/809447-27-post.html

METHOD OF TEST FOR SOILS FOR CIVIL ENGINEERING PURPOSESALL PARTS (1 TO 9)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/810141-28-post.html

CODE OF PRACTICE FOR
MARITIME STRUCTURES
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/810190-29-post.html

BRITISH STANDARD TESTING OF CONCRETE
BS 1881 ALL PARTS
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/810489-30-post.html


CODE OF PRACTICE FOR
STRENGTHENED / REINFORCED SOILS AND OTHER FILLS
BS 8006-1995
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/810613-31-post.html

Structural use of concrete
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/810760-32-post.html

LATTICE TOWERS AND MASTS
CODE OF PRACTICE FOR LOADING & AND STRENGTH ASSESMENT OF MEMBERS
LOADING OF GUYED MASTS
BS 8100 PARTS 1-4
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/811485-33-post.html

CODE OF PRACTICE FOR USE OF MASONRY
BS 5628 PART 1 -3

+ HAND BOOK TO BS 5628
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/811763-34-post.html

stairs, Ladders And Walkways
bs 5395 Part 1 To 3
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/813689-35-post.html

scheduling, Dimensioning, Bending, And Cutting Of
reinforcement For Concrete - Spesification
bs 8666-2005

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/816886-37-post.html

CODE OF PRACTICE FOR
EARTH RETAINING STRUCTURES
BS8002-1994

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/818099-38-post.html

concrete - Guide To Specifying Concrete
concrete- Methods Of Specifying Concrete Mixes
bs5328-part1
bs5328 Part2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/818237-39-post.html


bs5328-part3
bs5328-part4
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/818957-40-post.html

water For Making Concrete
including Notes On The Suitability Of The Water
bs 3148-80

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/819546-41-post.html

sulfat Resisting Portland Cement
BS4027-1996

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/819606-42-post.html

code Of Practice For Design Of Concrete Structures For Retaining Aqueous Liquidss
bs8007-1987

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/819662-43-post.html

bs6954-part1 1988
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/819752-44-post.html

bs6954-part2-1988
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/819970-45-post.html

bs6954-part 3-1988
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/820046-46-post.html


assessment Of Concrete Strength In Existing Structures
bs6098-1981
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/821626-48-post.html

building And Civil Engineering Terms-part2-civil Engineering
section 2.2 Substructures. Earthworks. Foundations Tunnels
subsection 2.2.1 Earthworks
BS 6100-221-1992

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/821646-49-post.html

building And Civil Engineering Terms
part2-civil Engineering
section 2.2: Substructures< Earthworks, Foundations, TUNNELS
subsection 2.2.2: Substructures And Foundations
bs 6100-222-1999

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/821650-50-post.html

building And Civil Engineering Terms
part2-civil Engineering
SECTION 2.2: SUBSTRUCTURES, EARTHWORKS, FOUNDATIONS, TUNNELS
subsection 2.2.3: TUNNELS
BS 6100 - 223-1990
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/821660-51-post.html


----------



## shadykraimesh (21 يناير 2009)

اخواني
هل يوجد فهرس للـ british standards؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يناير 2009)

*أبحث عن كتب في هندسة العمارة للفنادق*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممكن لدية الكتب التالية في هندسة العمارة - تصميم فنادق او مولات
Hotel Design,Planning & Development,New Edition
Best Designed Series: Hotel in Euroe I - Urban Locations
Hotel Guestroom Design
Hotels & Resortslanning & Design
(Butter Architecture Design & Development(Guids)
Design Hotels, Architectural Design
New Shopping Malls
Shopping Malls (Arhitectural Design
مع الشكر الجزيل
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## mohamedkhalil (21 يناير 2009)

ارجو إرسال كود الطرق


----------



## حسان2 (21 يناير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء ممكن لدية الكتب التالية في هندسة العمارة - تصميم فنادق او مولات
> Hotel Design,Planning & Development,New Edition
> Best Designed Series: Hotel in Euroe I - Urban Locations
> ...



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
للأسف الكتب المطلوبة غير متوفرة, ولكن فيما يلي كتاب ربما تجد فيه بعض ما تبحث عنه
http://www.mediafire.com/?yimyzjmum0h
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## mohamedkhalil (21 يناير 2009)

اين الكود المصرى للطرق


----------



## hezha_surchi (23 يناير 2009)

Salam 3aleekum I need AISC ALLOWABLE STRESS DESIGN it is very important if one help me


----------



## حسان2 (23 يناير 2009)

hezha_surchi قال:


> Salam 3aleekum I need AISC ALLOWABLE STRESS DESIGN it is very important if one help me


الأخ الكريم hezha 
فيما يلي:
*AISC LOAD AND RESISTANCE FACTOR DESIGN SPECIFICATION FOR STRUCTURAL STEEL BUILDINGS*​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 يناير 2009)

الجزء الثاني من الفهرسة
خطأ


----------



## خالد الأزهري (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه الفهرسة مبنية على ترقيم المشاركات وعليه أي تغيير في الترقيم بحذف مشاركة يجعله عديم الفائدة
(لم أنتبه لهذا الأمر الا بعد فراغي من هذا الجزء لكن في المرات القادمة بإذن الله سأقوم بإضافة روابط التنزيل لا المشاركات مع الاشارة الى أن الشكر إنما هو لأصحاب المشاركات وليس أنا).

الرابط الموجود في هذه المشاركة لا يعمل:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=810613&postcount=31
أرجو أن يبدل بالموجود هنا:
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=2612f0661df27333d2db6fb9a8902bda

والله الموفق...
--------------------------------------------------------
كنت إخذ عنوان المشاركة من رقمها COPY LINK LOCATION
لماذا هذا الخيار لا يعطي رابطا صالحا للإستخدام كما في هذه المشاركة


----------



## ali almousa (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## adelmans_22222 (27 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## anass81 (28 يناير 2009)

*AISC ASD manual*



hezha_surchi قال:


> Salam 3aleekum I need AISC ALLOWABLE STRESS DESIGN it is very important if one help me




السلام عليكم

المرجع المطلوب هو AISC ASD manual 

وهو موجود بالرابط التالي

http://www.4shared.com/file/82888926/d8939592/AISC_ASD_Manual_9th_Edition.html


----------



## tarekdia (28 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى ولو ممكن توفرلنا اكواد ieee لاننى لا استطيع تحميلها من الموقع وانا فى امس الحاجة اليها


----------



## مهندعبد اللطيف (28 يناير 2009)

ارجو ان ترسل لي الكود السعودى


----------



## عامر المهاجر (28 يناير 2009)

ياباشا شكرا للجميع على المجهود الكبير ده


----------



## civilous (30 يناير 2009)

*Help*

I want any informatuion about castellated Beam
in the codes i cant find it AISC
PLEASE HELP ME
AND DESIG TABLES FOR CASTELLATED BEAM
INEEDED IT QUICKLY 
THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## ISLAM ADEL (31 يناير 2009)

من فضلكم الكود البريطاني لتصميم الخرسانة


----------



## anass81 (31 يناير 2009)

ISLAM ADEL قال:


> من فضلكم الكود البريطاني لتصميم الخرسانة



السلام عليكم

هذا هو رابط للكود BS8110 

http://www.4shared.com/file/81898811/60900ae8/8110-1-1997_-Design__Construction.html

وهذا رابط لمجموعة من الكودات البريطانية الاخرى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12074418/f6c85bce/BRITISH_CODE.html

وهذا رابط لكتاب تصميم بيتوني وفق هذا الكود

http://www.4shared.com/file/8229017...mples_TJMacGINLEY_2003_827M_shihexjtupdf.html

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## salehzereny (1 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ama_ama2 (1 فبراير 2009)

bridgem, tunnel


----------



## ama_ama2 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين ولو توفروا لنا كودات عن الجسور والأنفاق وفق الكود الروسي أو الأمريكي وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## etoile1 (2 فبراير 2009)

*link not found plz can u upload again*



أبو الحلول قال:


> *ACI 318-08*​
> 
> *Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-08) and Commentary*​
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/58859199/da92e93b/ACI-318R-2008__Building_Code_Requirements_for_Structural_Concrete_and_Commentary_.html*​
> طبعاً هو الكود الأميريكي الغني عن التعريف​


 canuplz help can u upload again thank you


----------



## anass81 (2 فبراير 2009)

etoile1 قال:


> canuplz help can u upload again thank you



Here is the file again

http://www.4shared.com/file/81899351/b0154768/ACI_318M-2008.html


----------



## عبد الرحمن قنديل (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم احبابي واخواني في الله ... انا مهندس مدني تنفيذ منذ 8 سنوات واريد الإتجاة إلي التصميم الإنشائي أريد منكم المساعدة في إرسال الكودات المناسبة لي في بداية عملي كمهندس تصميم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (3 فبراير 2009)

*مكتبة الكودات*

السلام عليكم

قمت بفضل الله عز و جل , بتجميع عدد لا بأس به من مساهمات المهندسين الافاضل ووضعها في مكتبة واحدة مصنفة لتسهيل البحث

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11503812/51d52433/CODES.html

وسأقوم بتحديثها فور توافر اي جديد باذن الله

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## Eng/Hany1985 (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله..اما بعد 
ارجو من اعضاء المنتدي الكرام قبولي كمشترك جديد في المنتدي وان نتعاون علي البر والتقوي .......
وانا اريد ان اسال اخواني عن اسعار محابس المياه (قفل وغسيل وغيرهم) بمختلف الاقطار من النوع الجيد.


----------



## Abo Fares (4 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> قمت بفضل الله عز و جل , بتجميع عدد لا بأس به من مساهمات المهندسين الافاضل ووضعها في مكتبة واحدة مصنفة لتسهيل البحث
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله بركاته.. 

مشكور أخي أنس، عمل جميل، بارك الله فيك.. 

ولكن هل تعلم أين تكمن المشكلة عادةً؟؟ هي في أن معظم مواقع الرفع تقوم بحذف أي ملف تتجاوز مدة عدم تحميله بعد آخر مرة تحميل 3 أشهر، وبالتالي، من الممكن أن نخسر بعضاً من هذه الملفات التي بذل الكثير من الأساتذة عليها الكثير من الجهد.. وهنا نوجه تحية للمهندس حسان الذي له نصيب الأسد منها 

لا أعلم إن كان هناك حلاً ما، ولكن ربما يكفي الضغط والبدء بالتحميل دون استكماله حتى تتجدد المدة والتي هي (3 أشهر) أليس كذلك؟؟ إن كانت كذلك، فأقترح أن نتعاون على هذه العملية كل فترة شهرين ونصف مثلاً، وبهذا نضمن استمرار فعالية الملفات.. شو رأيك؟؟ ولا عندك رأي آخر؟؟ 

مع تحيــــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## Abo Fares (4 فبراير 2009)

eng/hany1985 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله..اما بعد
> ارجو من اعضاء المنتدي الكرام قبولي كمشترك جديد في المنتدي وان نتعاون علي البر والتقوي .......
> وانا اريد ان اسال اخواني عن اسعار محابس المياه (قفل وغسيل وغيرهم) بمختلف الاقطار من النوع الجيد.


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بدايةً، أهلاً بك أخي الكريم بيننا جميعاً في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.. وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. 

أما عن الاستفسار، فيمكن وضعه في موضوع منفرد في نفس القسم، فهذا الموضوع مخصص للكودات الهندسية.. 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## مبارك عبدالرحيم (4 فبراير 2009)

*Engineer*

I need any references for British code (structural design) , like cp110 or 114

Thanks


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اعتذر عن وضع هذا الموضوع ضمن هذا الموضوع ولكن نظرا للمكانة التي يتمتع بها صاحب هذا الكتاب اضع بين ايديكم كتابه







http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/1892/40638179sk0.jpg
او
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/fxukyok53


----------



## anass81 (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

كتاب رائع جدا لعالم متميز جدا , عسى ان نستفيد منه ونسير على خطاه

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ رزق


----------



## anass81 (7 فبراير 2009)

*Aci 421_2008_shear reinforcement in slabs*

*هذا احد كودات ال ACI 2008 المتعلقة في حساب تسليح القص Shear Reinforcement في البلاطات*


----------



## الصكر العراقي (9 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## iraqlord (9 فبراير 2009)

مشوكر جدا على هذه الكودات ، والله يوفقك لكل ماهو فيه خير للبشر لان افضل صدقة هي صدقة العلم


----------



## conan313 (10 فبراير 2009)

اريد مواصفة البريطانية و المتعلقة بطريقة معايرة الخلاطات الخرسانية و دقة الموازين


----------



## engeng2009 (12 فبراير 2009)

*thanx*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## esmer (13 فبراير 2009)

شكر لك على الكودات لكن احتاج الكود الاردني للأحمال والكود الاردني للخرسانة المسلحة والدليل الارشادي وشكرا لك


----------



## paolo_italia (13 فبراير 2009)

اريد من فضلك اعرف انا عايز اعمل مكتب للاعمال التشطيبات واعمال الديكور واعمال البناء بس مش عاندى خبرة فى المجال وناس قالتلى مش شرط تكون مهندس بس المهم انى اكون اعرف اذاى المقاولة بتحدد ارباحا لو ممكن حد يفيدنى فى الموضوع


----------



## حمزهههههه (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## م. احمد الكساسبه (15 فبراير 2009)

ارجو التكرم بارسال نسخ الكترونية حديثة من كودات الـ ( water& fire fighting networks
مع خالص الشكر والعرفان
مهندس احمد صالح الكساسبه
رئيس قسم الكهروميكانيك
مؤسسة المدن الصناعية الاردنية


----------



## eng abdallah (15 فبراير 2009)

أريد رابط الكود المصري لتنفيذ وتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة


----------



## anass81 (15 فبراير 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> أريد رابط الكود المصري لتنفيذ وتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة



السلام عليكم

الكود في هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/83374195/a84b9f45/_____.html


----------



## نوارة (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
eurocodes
version française​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/87804532/e7614270/Eurocodes_Fr_Versions.html​


----------



## rwmam (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من معه الكود السوري العربي رفعه خاصة وان الرابط الموجود غير فعال 
وله كل الشكر والاماني بالموفقيه


----------



## anass81 (15 فبراير 2009)

rwmam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء من معه الكود السوري العربي رفعه خاصة وان الرابط الموجود غير فعال
> وله كل الشكر والاماني بالموفقيه



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

انت بتأمر اخي 

تفضل هذا الرابط المطلوب 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12136061/5389609f/SYRIAN_CODE.html


----------



## احمد عبد المعطى 55 (16 فبراير 2009)

*المواصفة din 19704*

ارجو من الاخوة والاخوات المواصفة din 19704 مع خالص الشكر


----------



## rwmam (16 فبراير 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انت بتأمر اخي
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك يا اخي انس على كلامك الطيب وعلى الكود
وجزاك الله كل الخير والموفقيه
واعلم اني كلما احتجت الى كتاب او ملف فانك اول شخص يتبادر الى ذهني لاطلبه منك 
وهناك شعر باللهجه العراقيه يقول
( خلي نفسك بعز دوم وبالك تذلها ولاتطلب الحاجات الا من اهلها ) وان منتدى المهندسين العرب وانت وكل القائمين على المنتدى هم اهلها


----------



## mssa50 (16 فبراير 2009)

أخى الكريم
هل تتكرم عن افادتى بنسخة من الكود الجزائرى لتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة سواءا بالعربية أو الفرنسية أو الانجليزية ولك منى خالص الشكر والامتنان


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 فبراير 2009)

الف الف الف شكر لكل من شارك بهذا الموضوع والفوائد الكثيره المتحصله من واراء مشاركاتهم


----------



## 0yaz9 (16 فبراير 2009)

اريد منك الكود البريطاني لتصميم الخرسانة بعد اذنك


----------



## amman26 (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو المساعدة في كودات واشتراطات معمارية في الدول العربية


----------



## anass81 (17 فبراير 2009)

0yaz9 قال:


> اريد منك الكود البريطاني لتصميم الخرسانة بعد اذنك



تفضل هذا رابط للكود BS8110

http://www.4shared.com/file/81898811/60900ae8/8110-1-1997_-Design__Construction.html

وهذا رابط لعدد لا بأس به من الكودات البريطانية من مساهمات الاخوة الزملاء

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12074418/f6c85bce/BRITISH_CODE.html


----------



## حامد الجمال (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
كنت ابحث عن bs 6717
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (17 فبراير 2009)

حامد الجمال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله كل خير
> كنت ابحث عن bs 6717
> و لكم جزيل الشكر



الأخ الكريم حامد الجمال
فيما يلي الكود المطلوب


----------



## علي السياب (17 فبراير 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

اخوتي الاعزاء لمن يحصل على هذا الستندر محتاجة ضروري
ANSI/ASHRAE Standard 116-1983 “Methods of Testing for Seasonal Efficiency of Unitary Air-
Conditioners and Heat Pumps.: American Society of Heating, Refrigerating, and Air-
Conditioning Engineers, Inc. Atlanta, GA, 1983 p22


----------



## م.مازن محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخانا الغالي/ ممكن ان ترشدنا الى كيفية الحصول على المواصفات القياسية للمقرنص(كتل خرسانية للارصفة)/ العبد الفقير الى الله


----------



## حامد الجمال (18 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسه
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## atef80 (19 فبراير 2009)

من فضلك اخى انا عايز كل اكود الsoil سمعت انهم تقريبا 9 اجزاء


----------



## atef80 (19 فبراير 2009)

من فضلك اخى العزيز اريد الكود المصري للتربة والأساسات ان سمعت انه 9 اجزاء


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2009)

atef80 قال:


> من فضلك اخى العزيز اريد الكود المصري للتربة والأساسات ان سمعت انه 9 اجزاء



السلام عليكم

هذا كل ما أملكه من الكودات المصرية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12077518/e5bf9e17/EGYPTIAN_CODES.html


----------



## elgazaly (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه الجهود و جزاكم الله خيره


----------



## atef80 (19 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا على هذه الجهود و جزاكم الله خيره*​


----------



## مهندس جبران (26 فبراير 2009)

_جزاااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## لؤي المشايخي (26 فبراير 2009)

*المدونة البريطانية فيما يخص مواصفات التربة لاعمال الهندسة المدنية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارغب في إفادة اخواني المسلمين بما املك من المواصفات وسابدأ بمواصفات التربة حسب المدونة البريطانية

BS 1377-1, 1990 Soils for civil engineering purposes - General requirements and sample preparation​ 
BS 1377-2, 1990 Methods of test for Soils for civil Engineering purposes-Part 2 Classification tests​ 
BS 1377-3, 1990 Methods of test for Soils for civil engineering purposes-Part 3 Chemical and electro-chemical tests​ 
ونرجو الدعاء


----------



## لؤي المشايخي (26 فبراير 2009)

ونكمل بالتوكل على الله

BS 1377-4, 1990 Methods of test for Soils for civil engineering 
purposes- Part 4 Compaction-related tests​ 
BS 1377-5, 1990 Methods of test for Soils for civil engineering purposes-Part 5 Compressibility, permeability and durability tests​


----------



## م كراجة (27 فبراير 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بكود. International Building Code IBC & CBC

و شكرا


----------



## سنار العتبي (27 فبراير 2009)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في معرفه اسباب التغيرات التي حدث في كود 2005 .انا مهندسه مدنيه


----------



## anass81 (27 فبراير 2009)

م كراجة قال:


> ارجو تزويدي بكود. International Building Code IBC & CBC
> 
> و شكرا



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لل IBC 2006

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12074568/b84ba73e/IBC_CODES.html


----------



## م كراجة (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا صديقي anass81


----------



## eng.heider (28 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الكود البريطاني الخاص بحساب اطوال اللحام للعناصر المعدنية


----------



## حسان2 (28 فبراير 2009)

eng.heider قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الكود البريطاني الخاص بحساب اطوال اللحام للعناصر المعدنية



الأخ الكريم eng.heider 
سبق رفع الكود البريطاني الخاص بالعناصر المعدنية بكل أجزائه تجده في الصفحة الأولى هنا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=98124
وتجد طلبك المتعلق باللخام في الجزء الأول الفقرة 6.6


----------



## wa319747 (2 مارس 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي PIANC WG33 Guidlines for the design of fenders 2002
ISBN 2-7223-125-0
و BS 6349 art 4:1994 ISBN 0-580-22653-0
شاكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## حسان2 (2 مارس 2009)

wa319747 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول علي BS 6349 art 4:1994



الأخ الكريم wa319747 
في الرابط التالي تجد الكود المطلوب
http://www.mediafire.com/?2iwnd21ijcu


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 مارس 2009)

*Safety Guidlines for Roof Heli-Pad*

السلام عليكم
اتمنى من لدية نسخة من المواصفات السعودية - بخصوص
Safety Guidlines for Roof Heli-Pad

مع الشكر الجزيل 
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــيرا


----------



## ehk1000 (4 مارس 2009)

برجاء مواصفات التربة والاساسات astm
وخصوصا d6760


----------



## الواثقة بربها (5 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المكتبة الرائعة 

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على دليل التفاصيل الانشائية و هو ملحق بالكود المصرى


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (5 مارس 2009)

ياريت ان احصل على الكود البريطانى


----------



## anass81 (5 مارس 2009)

مهندسة مكافحة قال:


> ياريت ان احصل على الكود البريطانى



السلام عليكم

ارجو التوضيح اي قسم من الكود البريطاني , بكل الاحوال هذا رابط لملفات عديدة من مساهمات الزملاء الكرام جزاهم الله خيرا

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12074418/f6c85bce/BRITISH_CODE.html


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (5 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووور اخي ابو الحلول علي هذا المجهود ولكن اين الكودات العربيه
اريد الكود المصري للاحمال 2003


----------



## anass81 (5 مارس 2009)

حازم محمد نصار قال:


> مشكووووووووور اخي ابو الحلول علي هذا المجهود ولكن اين الكودات العربيه
> اريد الكود المصري للاحمال 2003



الكود الذي املكه هو نسخة ال 2008

http://www.4shared.com/file/78441481/6aa54fa/ECP_building_loads_2008.html


----------



## lab00 (5 مارس 2009)

يا أخوان ليش مافي اهتمام بالكود astm ي ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام وضع الكودات الخاصة و دمتم بألف خير


----------



## حسان2 (5 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> يا أخوان ليش مافي اهتمام بالكود astm ي ارجو من الاعضاء الكرام وضع الكودات الخاصة و دمتم بألف خير


الأخ الكريم lab00 
مواصفات الـ ASTM بحر واسع يرجى تحديد ما تحتاجه


----------



## lab00 (6 مارس 2009)

*الأخ الكريم حسان

كلامك صحيح ^_^

بس يعني لو ك واحد حط كود كودين رح نقدر نجمع هالبحر بأذن الله

و انا عندي طلب و هو كود bs 410 

و جزاك الله الف خير 

على فكرة اخي حسان مجهودك رائع بالقسم و تحياتي لك
*


----------



## حسان2 (6 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> *الأخ الكريم حسان
> 
> كلامك صحيح ^_^
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم lab00 
شكرا لك وفيما يلي الكود المطلوب


----------



## lab00 (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي حسان و فعلا مبدع


----------



## fozdok (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع
مرفق رابط ملف تورنيت astm 2004 كامل 
بعد تحميل الملف المرفق يتم استخدام اى برنامج تورنت لتنزيل الكود حوالى 1.7 جيجا

طلب بسيط 
ملف تورنت للكود البريطانى كاملا ؟ BSI
مع الشكر


----------



## حامد الجمال (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير 
عندى طلب اخر 
عن كودات للعماره archetectureمثل كود المدنى فهل هى موجوده لدى اى من الزملاء
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسان2 (6 مارس 2009)

حامد الجمال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير
> عندى طلب اخر
> عن كودات للعماره archetectureمثل كود المدنى فهل هى موجوده لدى اى من الزملاء
> جزاكم الله كل خير



الأخ الكريم حامد الجمال
في أي مجال تبحث؟ الكود البريطاني شامل لكثير من أعمال الاكمالات المعمارية


----------



## حامد الجمال (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه على الرد السريع
انا ابحث عن مواصفات للعماره الداخليه الرتبطه بأعمالنا مثل ارتفاع جلسات الشبابيك
اتساع فتحات الأبواب و ارتفاعها و مثل هذه البيانت التى تنفع المنفذ فى الموقع 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
أشكر الجميع على هذا الجهد المبذول في هذا الموضوع .
اتمنى من لدية هذا الكتاب
Professional and Technical Writing Strategies
Judith S. VanAlstyne
مع الشكر الجزيل​


----------



## حسان2 (6 مارس 2009)

حامد الجمال قال:


> شكرا يا هندسه على الرد السريع
> انا ابحث عن مواصفات للعماره الداخليه الرتبطه بأعمالنا مثل ارتفاع جلسات الشبابيك
> اتساع فتحات الأبواب و ارتفاعها و مثل هذه البيانت التى تنفع المنفذ فى الموقع
> جزاكم الله كل خير



الأخ الكريم حامد الجمال
المواضيع التي \كرتها لا تتطرق لها معظم الكودات ولكن هناك كتب منخصصة في المقاييس المعمارية أشهرها وأكثرها تدولا في الدراسات المعمارية هو:
Architecture Ernst & Peter *Neufert* - Architects Data
وهو يحوي المقاييس المعمارية لكل ما يلزم في التصميم المعماري بكل انواع المنشآت ومجالاتها
أنا بصدد رفعه الآن وانشاء الله غدا سيكون الرابط هنا انشاء الله
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم حامد الجمال
> المواضيع التي \كرتها لا تتطرق لها معظم الكودات ولكن هناك كتب منخصصة في المقاييس المعمارية أشهرها وأكثرها تدولا في الدراسات المعمارية هو:
> Architecture Ernst & Peter *Neufert* - Architects Data
> وهو يحوي المقاييس المعمارية لكل ما يلزم في التصميم المعماري بكل انواع المنشآت ومجالاتها
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ المهندس حسان على جهدة المتواصل في هذا الموضوع واسمح لي ان اضع الكتب الواردة في Neufert مع الشكر لك سلفا
الكتاب عام 2002
http://rapidshare.com/files/46738516/neufert3th.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46734795/neufert3th.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/46731181/neufert3th.part3.rar


----------



## حسان2 (6 مارس 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر الاخ المهندس حسان على جهدة المتواصل في هذا الموضوع واسمح لي ان اضع الكتب الواردة في neufert مع الشكر لك سلفا
> الكتاب عام 2002
> http://rapidshare.com/files/46738516/neufert3th.part1.rar
> ...



مشكور أخ رزق, أنت دائما سباق
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم محمد سعيد (6 مارس 2009)

Would you please have you any resource to get the aci-347 code or any similar one thanks


----------



## حسان2 (7 مارس 2009)

إبراهيم محمد سعيد قال:


> would you please have you any resource to get the aci-347 code or any similar one thanks



الأخ الكريم ابراهيم محمد سعيد
فيما يلي نسخة من الكود المطلوب


----------



## lab00 (7 مارس 2009)

أرجو من الاعضاء الكرام الكودات التالية و جزاكم الله كل خير 
bs 146
bs 4246 
bs 6588 
bs 6610 
bs 7583


----------



## حسان2 (7 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> أرجو من الاعضاء الكرام الكودات التالية و جزاكم الله كل خير
> bs 146
> bs 7583



الأخ الكريم lab00 
فيما يلي الكود BS146 والباقي يتبع


----------



## حسان2 (7 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> أرجو من الاعضاء الكرام الكودات التالية و جزاكم الله كل خير
> bs 4246
> bs 7583



وفيما يلي bs 4246-96


----------



## lab00 (7 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك أخي حسان 

شهادتنا فيك مجروحة و دائما مبدع الله يعطيك العافية 

ولكن ماذا عن باقي الكودات


----------



## حسان2 (7 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> أرجو من الاعضاء الكرام الكودات التالية و جزاكم الله كل خير
> bs 6588
> bs 7583


وفيما يلي الكود -96 - bs 6588


----------



## شاكر الغرابي (7 مارس 2009)

الاخ ابو الحلول اعمل في مجال تصنيع الانابيب الكونكريتية بطريقة الطرد المركزي وليس الصب العمودي للانبوب ارجو بيان اي معلومات حول هذا النوع من الانابيب


----------



## حسان2 (7 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> أرجو من الاعضاء الكرام الكودات التالية و جزاكم الله كل خير
> bs 6610
> bs 7583


وفيما يلي آخر كودين: Bs 6610 & bs 7583


----------



## ابونمه (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم نريد كودات مترجمة بالعربي


----------



## حامد الجمال (8 مارس 2009)

م حسان2
م رزق حجاوى 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الواثقة بربها (8 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المكتبة الرائعة 

ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على دليل التفاصيل الانشائية و هو ملحق بالكود المصرى


----------



## smasem66 (9 مارس 2009)

هل حد ممكن يساعدني في فهرس للكود البريطاني

اقصد جداول او فهارس توضح رقم الكود واسمه او استخدامه واصداره وهكذا
فهل يوجد كتيب او ملف من هذا النوع 

وشكرا لكم تعاونكم


----------



## شاكر البديري (9 مارس 2009)

_الحمد للة رب العالمين شكرا على هذا الموضوع_


----------



## شاكر البديري (9 مارس 2009)

ما هي طرق معالجة التشققات التي تحدث بعد اجراء عملية الصب و ما اسبابها


----------



## anass81 (9 مارس 2009)

smasem66 قال:


> هل حد ممكن يساعدني في فهرس للكود البريطاني
> 
> اقصد جداول او فهارس توضح رقم الكود واسمه او استخدامه واصداره وهكذا
> فهل يوجد كتيب او ملف من هذا النوع
> ...



تفضل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=974685#post974685


----------



## smasem66 (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا هندسة
قائمة مفيدة
وان كنت اتمنى لو هناك قائمة اكثر تنظيما لاني لا اعرف ما هو الاسلوب في تنظيم تلك القائمة فلا اجد تنظيم لها ولا بسنة الاصدار ولا بنوع الكود ولا بسنة التعديل ولا اعرف لكي ابحث عن شئ يجب عن اقرأ القائمة بالكامل


----------



## anass81 (10 مارس 2009)

الواثقة بربها قال:


> ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على دليل التفاصيل الانشائية و هو ملحق بالكود المصرى



السلام عليكم

هذا هو الكود المطلوب

http://www.4shared.com/file/92118671/d669806e/Egyptian_code_DetailsMN.html

وهذه مجموعة من الكودات المصرية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12077518/e5bf9e17/EGYPTIAN_CODES.html


----------



## samery22 (10 مارس 2009)

*شكراً*

الله يبارك بجهودكم الطيبة وينصركم ويحفظكم للعلم 
(خيركم من تعلم القرأن وعلمه) 

:6:

علي الموسوي


----------



## ST.ENG (11 مارس 2009)

thank you very muth my friend


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (12 مارس 2009)

:85: الرابط أدناه يحتوي على ملف PDF فيه جداول مستخلصة من الكودات والمواصفات الأمريكية والعراقية تستخدم في حسابات التصميم الإنشائي وكذلك يحتوي على جداول تستخدم في حسابات مسح الكميات الإنشائية للمهندس مقدام عبد الكريم التميمي

http://www.4shared.com/file/92449126/10a48eab/Brief_Schedules_-__Building_Designers_Manual_.html


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لديه الكتب التالية
Post Tension Institute Technical Report (TR43
or
Post Tension Institute Manual )PTI
مع الشكر سلفا​


----------



## ahmd hussien (12 مارس 2009)

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## awabtaha (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الشكر اجزله للاخوة على الجهد الجبار في توفير كل طلبات الاخوة المهندسين و الابناء الطلاب
مشاركات قيمة و رائعة
وكل ما نحتاج الى مدونة حاجة ملحة و نجدها هنا يزداد تقديرنا و احترامنا لمن قام برفعها و ندعوا له و للامة
و في محاولة منا لمسح و رفع كتاب واحد في الشبكة هذي عرفنا قدر ما يب1له رافعي هذه المدونات و ما ينالهم من نصب
نسأل الله ان يعطيهم بقدر ما اعطو و أزيد
نسأله ان يعطيهم كل ما هموا برفع ملف واحد 
نسأله ان يعطيهم وان لم هموا برفع ملف
نسأله ان يعطيهم بكل بت الف حسنة
وان يضاعف لهم الحسنات في كل ومضة الف مرة
و سلامات
فضلا كنا نسأل عن المواصفة البريطانية bs 3974
اللهم اجز كل من قرا وهم بمساعدتنا في الحصول عليها الف حسنة ثم ضاعف له ولمن قرا كذلك
سلامات


----------



## lab00 (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الكودات التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر

astm c 88
astm c 117
astm d 2172
astm d 2726
astm d 2950
astm d 3549
astm d 5581


في انتظار ردودكم الكريمة


----------



## حسان2 (14 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الكودات التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> astm c 88


الأخ الكريم lab00 
فيما يلي ASTM C88 والباقي يتبع


----------



## lab00 (14 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الغالي حسان 

ارجوك بالنسبة للكودات الاخرى و بارك الله فيك


----------



## besho_qi (14 مارس 2009)

i want to kong book pleas-l-----


----------



## حسان2 (14 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الكودات التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> ...


وفيما يلي المواصفة astm 117


----------



## حسان2 (14 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الكودات التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> ...


وفيما يلي المواصفات: 
Astm 2172
ASTM 2726
ASTM 2950


----------



## حسان2 (14 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الكودات التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> ...



وفيما يلي :
ASTM 3549
ASTM 5581


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مارس 2009)

*AASHTO Standard Specification for Highway Bridges*

*AASHTO Standard Specification for Highway Bridges, 16th Ed*

*down load file *.rar di http://rapidshare.com
down load file *.pdf di http://www.rapidshare.com
*


----------



## حسان2 (15 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> الاخ حسان , في واحد نسينا
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا



الأخوة الكرام أنس awabtah
لم أنسى طلب الأخ ولكن للأسف فقدت السيدي اللذي يحوي الـ BS 3974 حاولت العثور عليه ولكنني لم أوفق, سأحاول جهدي لايجاده وسأرفعه فور حصولي عليه
مع تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (15 مارس 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوة الكرام أنس awabtah
> لم أنسى طلب الأخ ولكن للأسف فقدت السيدي اللذي يحوي الـ bs 3974 حاولت العثور عليه ولكنني لم أوفق, سأحاول جهدي لايجاده وسأرفعه فور حصولي عليه
> مع تحياتي



جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على كل مجهوداتك


----------



## lab00 (16 مارس 2009)

السلا م عليكم 

ممكن الكودات التالية و جزاكم الله كل خير 

astm d1559
astm d5581


----------



## qazz1977 (16 مارس 2009)

ممكن الكود الامريكي aci 2008 وبالوحدات المترية وبرابط شغال
وشكرا


----------



## حسان2 (16 مارس 2009)

qazz1977 قال:


> ممكن الكود الامريكي aci 2008 وبالوحدات المترية وبرابط شغال
> وشكرا



الأخ الكريم qazz1977 
فيما يلي رابط جديد للكود المطلوب
http://www.mediafire.com/?mttdmnn3yj0


----------



## حسان2 (16 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> 
> ممكن الكودات التالية و جزاكم الله كل خير
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم lab00 
فيما يلي نسخة من المواصفة ASTM 5581
أما المواصفة ASTM 1559 فلم أعثر عليها في لائحتي, يرجى التأكد من الرقم


----------



## lab00 (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الأكواد التالية 

astm d75
astm d-5

ولكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان

أخوكم lab 00


----------



## lab00 (18 مارس 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*443*] lab00 
عضو







 








*يا جماعة وين طلبي

أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الأكواد التالية 

astm d75
astm d-5*
*astm c 1383*


*ولكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان

أخوكم lab 00*​


----------



## anass81 (18 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> رقم المشاركة : [*443*] lab00
> عضو
> 
> 
> ...



*اخي الكريم ارجو منك ان تكون صبورا , فطلبك لم يمضِ عليه سوى يوم واحد , وقد قام الاستاذ حسان مشكورا بتلبية الكثير من طلباتك من قبل وباذن الله تعالى سوف يكمل البقية

بارك الله فيك*


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> رقم المشاركة : [*443*] lab00
> عضو
> 
> 
> ...


*
الأخ الكريم lab00 
فيما يلي المواصفة C1383 
لعلها تساعدك على الصبر قليلا ريثما أجد الوقت لاستكمال طلبك*


----------



## حسان2 (18 مارس 2009)

lab00 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أرجو من الاخوان الكرام الأكواد التالية
> 
> ...



وفيما يلي المواصفتين ASTM d75 & ASTM D-5


----------



## Abo Fares (19 مارس 2009)

*وأخيراً.. لأول مرة في الملتقى.. الكود العربي السوري وملاحقه..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

كنت قد وعدت مسبقاً برفع الكود العربي السوري وملاحقه.. وهاهو اليوم بين أيديكم 

الملفات عبارة عن الكود العربي السوري (الكود الأساس)، الطبعة الثالثة، عام 2004

مشروع المتابعة في الكود السوري قائم، وذلك بإضافة عدد من الملحقات (ما يقارب الـ 14 ملحق) لشرح أكبر عن العديد من الأمور.. 
ما تم صدوره حتى الآن أربعة ملاحق قمت برفعها جميعاً ووضعها في هذا الموضوع..

الشكر للأخ skill الذي مرر لي بعض من هذه الملفات، بارك الله به، ونفعه، ونفع به.. 


الكود العربي السوري (الطبعةالثالثة)

ملحق الأحمال على المباني

ملحق تصميم وتحقيق المباني والمنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل

ملحق التفاصيل والرسومات

ملحق العزل الحراري


أتمنى لكم جميعاً الاستفادة، وفقني الله وإياكم لكل خير..


مع تحيـــــــات أبو الحلول..

:56:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مارس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> 
> كنت قد وعدت مسبقاً برفع الكود العربي السوري وملاحقه.. وهاهو اليوم بين أيديكم ​
> الملفات عبارة عن الكود العربي السوري (الكود الأساس)، الطبعة الثالثة، عام 2004​
> ...


 
مشكور جدا اخونا الفاضل م ابو الحلول وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات . ارجو الحصول على الكود المصرى


----------



## سنار العتبي (20 مارس 2009)

_ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على pca notes on 318 -08_


----------



## anass81 (20 مارس 2009)

عبدالله العمامى قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات . ارجو الحصول على الكود المصرى


 
اخي الكريم

ارجو ان تحدد اي قسم من الكود المصري تريد, 
هذه مجموعة من الكودات المصرية ارجو ان تلبي طلبك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12077518/e5bf9e17/EGYPTIAN_CODES.html


----------



## lab00 (20 مارس 2009)

ممكن كود astm d 2419 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (20 مارس 2009)

*NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005*
VOLUME 1​
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ihzmloiqngh*


----------



## حسان2 (20 مارس 2009)

*NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANAD 2005*
*VOLUME 2*

*http://www.mediafire.com/?ytmnjmbme3j*​


----------



## khad4 (22 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> الكود الذي املكه هو نسخة ال 2008
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/78441481/6aa54fa/ecp_building_loads_2008.html



الاخ الفاضل اناس 81
السلام عليكم
هذه النسخة ابتدائية وجاري عمل تعديلات عليها في العديد من الاجزاء


----------



## anass81 (22 مارس 2009)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل اناس 81
> السلام عليكم
> هذه النسخة ابتدائية وجاري عمل تعديلات عليها في العديد من الاجزاء



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على التنبيه 

هل صدرت النسخة النهائية ام لا؟ وهل هناك اخطاء في هذه النسخة تستدعي ان احذفها من المكتبة؟


----------



## khad4 (23 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على التنبيه
> 
> هل صدرت النسخة النهائية ام لا؟ وهل هناك اخطاء في هذه النسخة تستدعي ان احذفها من المكتبة؟


جاري العمل فى التعديلات وذلك بعد مناقشة موسعة للنسخة
وتشمل العديد من التعديلات فى احمال الحرارة والرياح والزلازل
وما قصدت من التنبيه سوي عدم الاعتماد النهائي علي تلك النسخة فى التصميم 
ولكن يمكن الاستفادة بها لانها نسخة سهلة باللغة العربية فقط للمساعدة علي فهم بعض 
اجزاء الكود الاوربي (النسخة بها العديد من الارتباط بهذا الكود )
ويمكن لكل المشاركين ابداء الملاحظات علي تلك النسخة وارسالها الي معهد بحوث البناء والاسكان
www.hbrc.edu.eg


----------



## eng abdallah (23 مارس 2009)

رابط الكود المصري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=125668


----------



## ضشسيبل (23 مارس 2009)

salam aalikoum lakin a youmkin koud el djazairi?


----------



## maselahly (23 مارس 2009)

Thanks for all 
i'want astm standard 
c127
c128
c142
c88
c131
c289
c227
c117
c40
c123
c566


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مارس 2009)

*Analysis and Design of Reinforced Concrete Bridge Structures*

السلام عليكم
اليكم الكود الخاص بالجسور
*Analysis and Design of Reinforced Concrete Bridge Structures *

http://www.4shared.com/file/5807513...rced_Concrete_Bridge_Structures_copy.html?s=1


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (25 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فى الجميع
لكن الكود المصرى للخرسانة له 3ملاحق 
ارجو منكم المساعدة فى ايجادهم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (25 مارس 2009)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> ربنا يبارك فى الجميع
> لكن الكود المصرى للخرسانة له 3ملاحق
> ارجو منكم المساعدة فى ايجادهم
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



*السلام عليكم اختي الكريم

هذه مجموعة من الكودات المصرية ارجو ان تلبي طلبك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12077518/...IAN_CODES.html*


----------



## سنار العتبي (26 مارس 2009)

ارجو منكم تزويدي ب notes on 318-08


----------



## anass81 (27 مارس 2009)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> الاخ العزيز anass81
> شكرا جزيلا للاهتمام
> يعنى هى بالضبط ؟
> لانها لازمة لى فى امتحان مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك فيك



اختي الكريمة 

هذا رابط للكود المصري للخرسانة لعام 2001 وفي اخر الكود تجدين هذه الملاحق

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/83374195/a84b9f45/_____.html

وتأكدي بنفسك

الا اذا كان طلبك ملاحق اخرى غير هذه الموجودة في الكود

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (27 مارس 2009)

يريت لو تقدر تجيب الكود المصري 
steel and concorete
2007


----------



## anass81 (27 مارس 2009)

eslamabdelgowad قال:


> يريت لو تقدر تجيب الكود المصري
> steel and concorete
> 2007



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط للجزء المتعلق بالتصميم في الكود المصري للخرسانة 2007

http://www.4shared.com/file/95356674/3b333a97/__2007__.html


----------



## maselahly (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخوانى الكرام : من فضلكم اريد مواصفات aashto اخر اصدار 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## anass81 (28 مارس 2009)

maselahly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخوانى الكرام : من فضلكم اريد مواصفات aashto اخر اصدار
> وجزاكم الله خير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضل اخي الكريم , هذا رابط لكود ال AASHTO 2007 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/91616253/c16a760a/AASHTO_LRFD_Design_Specifications_2007.html


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (29 مارس 2009)

هذا هو الرابط الجديد للكود المصري لمساعدات التصميم Design aids
http://file13.9q9q.neth/


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الجزء الثاني من فهرسة مكتبة الكودات يحتوي علي الخمسين مشاركة الثانية
ملاحظة
الجزء الأول من الفهرس على الرابط أدناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=953550&postcount=306
------------------------------------------------

Example of Mat Foundation
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=821777&postcount=52

CODE OF PRACTICE FOR SITE INVESTIGATIONS
BS 5930-1999
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=821928&postcount=53

Concrete admixtures-BS 5075-1 cods
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=821973&postcount=54

oncrete admixtures-BS 5075-2 cods
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=821985&postcount=55

Concrete admixtures-BS 5075-3 cods
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=821989&postcount=56

rules For The Design Of Cranes 
part 1- Specification For Clasification, Stress Calculations And Design Criteria For Structures
bs 2573-1-1983

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=822417&postcount=57

rules For The Design Of Cranes
part2: Specification For Clasification, Stress Calculations And Design Of Mechanism
bs 2573-2-1980

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=822569&postcount=58

methods Of Test For
water For Making Concrete (including Notes On The Suitability Of The Water
bs 3148-1980

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=822927&postcount=59


مجموعة من الكودات والملفات المفيدة للأخ حامد الجمال
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=823231&postcount=60

specifications For
cold Reduced Steel Wire
for The Reinforcement Of Concrete
bs 4482-1985

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=823527&postcount=61

steel Fabric For The Reinforcement Of Concrete
bs 4483-1998

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=823836&postcount=62

BS 6399-1:1996
Part 1: Code of practice for dead and
imposed loads
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=823902&postcount=64

specification For
hot Rolled And Hot Rolled And Processed High Tensile Alloy Steel
bars For The Prestressing Of Concrete
bs 4486-1980

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=823966&postcount=65

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges 
part 1: General Statement
bs 5400-part 1-1988

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=824775&postcount=66

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 2: Specifications For Loads
bs 5400-part 2- 1978

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=824777&postcount=67

STEEL, CONCRETE AND COMPOSITE BRIDGES
PART 2: CODE OF PRACTICE FOR DESIGN OF STEEL BRIDGES
BS 5400-PART 3-1982
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=824782&postcount=68

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges 
part 4: Code Of Practice For Design Of Concrete Bridges
bs 5400-part 4-1990

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=824928&postcount=69

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 5: Code Of Practice For Design Of Composite Bridge
bs 5400-part 5-1979

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=824991&postcount=70
steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 6: Specifications For Materials And Workmanship, Steel
bs 5400-part 6-1999

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=825014&postcount=71

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 7: Specifications For Materials And Workmanship, Concrete, Reinforcement And Prestressing Tendons
bs 5400-part 7-1978

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=825021&postcount=72

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 8: Recommendations For Materials And Workmanship, Concrete, Reinforcement And Perstressing Tendons
bs 5400-part 8- 1978

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=825100&postcount=73

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 9.1: Bridge Bearings
section 9.1 Code Of Practice For Design Of Bridge Bearings
bs 5400-part9-1983

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=825408&postcount=74

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 9.2: Bridge Bearings
section 9.2 SPECIFICATION FOR MATERIALS, MANUFACTURE AND INSTALLATION OF BRIDGE Bearings
bs 5400-part9.2-1983

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=825416&postcount=75

steel, Concrete And Composite Bridges
part 10: Code Of Practice For Fatigue
bs 5400-part10-1980

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=825541&postcount=76

building And Structures For Agriculture
part 74:code Of Practice For Design And Construction Of Bins And Silos For Combinable Crops
BS 5502-74-1991

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=825809&postcount=77

Guide To Accuracy In Building
BS 5606-1990

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=826129&postcount=78

A POLICY ON GEOMETRIC DESIGN OF HIGHWAYS AND STREETS -2001-
FOURTH EDITION
AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF STATE HIGHWAY AND TRANSPORTATION OFFICIALS
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=826500&postcount=79

Specification For High Tensile Steel Wire And Strand For The Prestressing Of Concrete
BS 5896-1980

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=826589&postcount=80

Code Of Practice For Use Of Masonry
part 1: Structural Use Of Unreinforced Masonry
BS 5628-part 1-1992

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=827161&postcount=81

Code Of Practice For The Use Of Masonry
Part 2: Structural Use Of Reinforced And Prestressed Masonry
BS 5628-part 2-2000

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=827625&postcount=82

CODE OF PRACTICE FOR USE OF MASONRY
PART 3: MATERIALS AND COMPONENTS, DESIGN AND WORKMANSHIP
BS 5628-PART3-2001
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=828718&postcount=86

European Standard
Eurocode 8: Design Of Structures For Earth Quake Resistance 
Part 1: General Rule, Seismic Actions And Rules For Buildings
Draft No. 6
Version For Translation (stage 49)
january 2003

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=829441&postcount=87

Seismic Code Handout
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=830769&postcount=88

TECHNICAL STANDARD OF BUILDING E.030
PERMANENT TECHNICAL COMMITTEE OF EARTHQUAKE-RESISTANT DESIGN NTE E.030
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=830773&postcount=89

Code Of Practice For False Work
BS 5975-1996

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=831225&postcount=90

Code Of Practice For Earth Work
BS 6031 - 1981

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=831930&postcount=91

Project Management
part 1: Guide To Project Management
BS 6079-part 1-2000

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=832587&postcount=92

Project Management
Part 2: Vocabulary
BS 6079-Part 2-2000

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=832819&postcount=93

Seismic Code Evaluation 
NICARAGWA
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=833652&postcount=94


نموذج للمقارنة "أخ أبو الحلول"
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=29722&d=1221077122


New_seismic_design_provisions_in_japan
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=833682&postcount=96

Guide To
Assessment Of Concrete Strength In Existing Structures
BS 6089-1981
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=834539&postcount=97

موقع يهتم بدراسات الزلزالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=835594&postcount=98


Code Of Practice For
Design Of Joints And Jointing In Building Construction
BS 6093-1993
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=835615&postcount=99

Selection Of Construction Sealants Guide
BS 6213-2000

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=837794&postcount=100


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
International Code Council , "2006 International Residential Code"
http://rapidshare.com/files/217317944/2006_international_residential_code.pdf
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FVQ5BKOE

International Code Council , "2006 International Fire Code - Softcover 

http://rapidshare.com/files/217284897/1580012558.rar
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFXGDDYT


----------



## anass81 (7 أبريل 2009)

حنان الفخرانى قال:


> هذا هو الرابط الجديد
> http://file13.9q9q.net/



بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة , ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أبو الفرج (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله في جهودكم جميعا

أبحث عن bs 8217

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسان2 (9 أبريل 2009)

أبو الفرج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله في جهودكم جميعا
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم أبو الفرج
فيما يلي نسخة من الكود المطلوب


----------



## أبو الفرج (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

ورفع درجتك


----------



## Ayman (9 أبريل 2009)

lab00 قال:


> ممكن كود astm d 2419
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر




من هنا :
astm d 2419


----------



## Ayman (9 أبريل 2009)

maselahly قال:


> Thanks for all
> i'want astm standard
> c127
> c128
> ...




كل دا ؟؟؟ ربنا يعيننا
هذي خطوة:
c289 ASTM


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أطلب الكود BS 449

BS 449-2:1969 Specification for the use of structural steel in building. Metric units


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

mssa50 قال:


> أخى الكريم
> هل تتكرم عن افادتى بنسخة من الكود الجزائرى لتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة سواءا بالعربية أو الفرنسية أو الانجليزية ولك منى خالص الشكر والامتنان



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط للكود المطلوب , رفعته مشكورة ,المهندسة نوارة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128626.html#post1053854


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (14 أبريل 2009)

رابط ملحق مساعدات التصميم اكتب فى صفحة البحث
من موقع الهندسة نت اسمه design aids

انا جربته واشتغل


----------



## awabtaha (15 أبريل 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أطلب الكود BS 449
> 
> BS 449-2:1969 Specification for the use of structural steel in building. Metric units


اليك الرابط اخي
http://www.4shared.com/file/98751638/3178a8d7/449-2-1969.html

او بامكانك تحميل الملف من المرفقات

سلامات


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 أبريل 2009)

awabtaha قال:


> اليك الرابط اخي
> http://www.4shared.com/file/98751638/3178a8d7/449-2-1969.html
> 
> او بامكانك تحميل الملف من المرفقات
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز
واهديك هذا الكتاب
Guidelines on Measures to Mitigate Effects of Terrorist Attacks on Buildings


----------



## كمال محمد (20 أبريل 2009)

*Navfac dm*

NAVFAC DM is a very excellent geotechnical design collection and includes:


( NAVFAC DM 7_01(Soil Mechanics Design Manual

http://web.mst.edu/~rogersda/umrcourses/ge441/dm7_01.pdf

NAVFAC DM 7_02(Foundations and Earth Structure

http://web.mst.edu/~rogersda/umrcourses/ge441/DM7_02.pdf

NAVFAC DM 7_03( SOIL DYNAMICS AND SPECIAL DESIGN ASPECTS
http://web.mst.edu/~rogersda/umrcourses/ge441/dm7_03.pdf

هذا الكود فعلا لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه لضخامة المعلومات والمخططات والجداول والمواصفات وحتى التمارين المحلولة
ويمكن استخدامه لتصميم القواعد والجدران المسلحة والخوازيق piles وغيرها كثير....


----------



## sslootah (22 أبريل 2009)

ممكن aci 216 
شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## حسان2 (23 أبريل 2009)

sslootah قال:


> ممكن aci 216
> شكرا على هذا الموقع



الأخ الكريم sslootah 
فيما يلي نسخة من:
ACI 216 -97
ACI 216r-89


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (23 أبريل 2009)

*بعض من مواصفات astm*

الزملاء الكرام أرفق لكم مجموعة من مواصفات ASTM و تتعلق بالأسمنت و الغطار و الرطوبة 
و غير ه .
كما نعدكم بالمزيد كلما وجدنا من هذه المواصفات وهناك موصفات تتعلق بالsteel structure سوف نوفرها قريباً إن شاء الله .
و نسأل الله ان يجزاكم الخير لما وفرتموه من كودات كنا نشقى للحصول و لو على قصاصات منها 

أخوكم أبو الأفكار


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (23 أبريل 2009)

الزملاء الكرام نرفق لكم رابط الكود البريطاني لل earth reatining structure
وهو http://ifile.it/6ub5l3k
bs 8002-94


----------



## nachite (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا أبحث عن الكودات التالية din (كل ما يخص steel structure) و eurocode3 كاملا 
و بارك الله فيكم
 و بإذن الله سوف أضع لكم أشياء كثيرة فيما يخص الكودات العالمية في أقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## نوارة (24 أبريل 2009)

nachite قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أنا أبحث عن الكودات التالية din (كل ما يخص steel structure) و eurocode3 كاملا
> و بارك الله فيكم
> و بإذن الله سوف أضع لكم أشياء كثيرة فيما يخص الكودات العالمية في أقرب وقت ممكن


 
وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم
بالنسبة ل eurocode 3 تفضل الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/101483664/890706f3/eurocode_3.html


وفي الرابط التاني تلقى فيه من eurocode 1 حتى eurocode 9 كلهم كاملين

http://www.4shared.com/file/87804532/e7614270/Eurocodes_Fr_Versions.html​


----------



## nachite (24 أبريل 2009)

No file(s) found for 'http://www.4shared.com/file/10148366...urocode_3.html' ​​ *No file(s) found for 'http://www.4shared.com/file/87804532..._Versions.html'*
 للأسف لم أجد شيئا, ربما الروابط رجعت غير صالحة
بارك الله فيك أخت الكريمة على المجهود و نيتك الحسنة


----------



## nachite (24 أبريل 2009)

ِAmerican Concrete code ACI 318-05

*http://www.4shared.com/dir/14745913/...2/sharing.html*


----------



## ABI (25 أبريل 2009)

i need (aci318-83) as soon please


----------



## أبو الفرج (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل أجد عندكم Din EN 12825؟

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 أبريل 2009)

*strucutural drawings - Australian Standard*

أرجو من الله ان يوفق الراغبين في العثور على الملفات المرفقة (من بين زحمة مشاركات الأعضاء في هذا الموضوع الهام -ما شاء الله -) وهي خاصة برسومات الأعمال المدنية في المقاييس الإسترالية مع العلم ان بقية المتوفر معي له علاقة اكثر بألأعمال الميكانيكية.


----------



## زكي صدقي (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل بالإمكان الحصول على technical report No.43.2nd edition فيما يخص بلاطات مسبقة الإجهاد

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً على كل حال


----------



## حسان2 (28 أبريل 2009)

*Is-1893-part1-2002*

INDIAN STANDARD
*CRITERIA FOR EARTH QUAKE RESISTANT DESIGN OF STRUCTURES*
PART1 GENERAL PROVISISON AND BUILDINGS
*(FIFTH REVISION)*

*IS 1893 - PART 1 - 2002*

*[http://www.mediafire.com/?zjdjmd10oiy/B]*​


----------



## aliamin (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالكود العراقي للمباني يااخوان ارجو المساعدة


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

aliamin قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بالكود العراقي للمباني يااخوان ارجو المساعدة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أن يكون هذا ما تبحث عنه (في المرفقات)

وهذه مجموعة من الروابط المتعلقة بالمواصفات القياسية العراقية وهي للاخ احمد صلاح عبود جزاه الله خيرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123895.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109012.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109012.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t110614.html


----------



## anass81 (29 أبريل 2009)

nachite قال:


> no file(s) found for 'http://www.4shared.com/file/10148366...urocode_3.html' ​*no file(s) found for 'http://www.4shared.com/file/87804532..._versions.html'*
> للأسف لم أجد شيئا, ربما الروابط رجعت غير صالحة
> بارك الله فيك أخت الكريمة على المجهود و نيتك الحسنة



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , الروابط التي رفعتها المهندسة نوارة مشكورة, تعمل وبامتياز , أرجو منك المحاولة مرة ثانية


----------



## nader.alikhwan (3 مايو 2009)

*Bs 6316+bs 7022*

يعطيك العافية أخ حسان

لقد أغنيتنا بالمواصفات المختلفة في مجال الهندسة المدنية

أرجو منك تزويدنا بالمواصفتين البريطانيتين التاليتين و على عجالة إذا سمحت

 bs 6316+ bs7022 و شكراً جزيلاً لك مسبقاً


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (3 مايو 2009)

إخواني الأعزاء،
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع.

لقد قمت بتصفح هذا الموضوع مشاركة مشاركة ولم أجد أي رابط للأكواد التالية
fema-356
fema-412

وكذلك آخر إصدار من المواصفات السعودية
moc

أرجو إفادتي بهم لاحتياجي الشديد لهم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (3 مايو 2009)

محمد إبراهيم شحاته قال:


> إخواني الأعزاء،
> جزاكم الله جميعا كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع.
> 
> لقد قمت بتصفح هذا الموضوع مشاركة مشاركة ولم أجد أي رابط للأكواد التالية
> ...



السلام عليكم

تفضل ,هذا
*View FEMA 356

* View FEMA 412

وهذا رابط لبقية مواصفات ال FEMA 

http://www.fema.gov/plan/prevent/earthquake/professionals.shtm


----------



## nader.alikhwan (4 مايو 2009)

*Bs6316, bs7022*

إخواني أخواتي الأعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أرجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفتين البريطانيتين التاليتين bs6316, bs7022

شاكراً لكم تلبيتكم التي أرجو من الله أن تكون على وجه السرعة 

و السلام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مايو 2009)

*طلب Principles of Measuremen (International(*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لديه نسخة من
(Principles of Measuremen (International

الخاصة ب The Royal Institution of CharetedSyrveyors - UK


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (4 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ أنس على هذه المساعدة الكبيرة وبإذن الله في ميزان حسناتك يا أخي.

أرجو ألا ينساني أحد في المواصفات السعودية moc

وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## anass81 (4 مايو 2009)

محمد إبراهيم شحاته قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ أنس على هذه المساعدة الكبيرة وبإذن الله في ميزان حسناتك يا أخي.
> 
> أرجو ألا ينساني أحد في المواصفات السعودية moc
> 
> وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير



السلام عليكم

فيما يتعلق بالمواصفات السعودية, أرجو أن تجدها في هذه الروابط

http://www.momra.gov.sa/GeneralServ/Forms.aspx?id=2

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t77959.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t81565-2.html

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مزبان (6 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> وفيما يلي:
> INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE 2006(IBC,ICC)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?39ny52qlwx3​


 thank you vey much for this effort:63:


----------



## nader.alikhwan (7 مايو 2009)

*bs6316, bs7022*

*إخواني الكرام: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لازلت في بحث مستمر عن المواصفتين البريطانيتين التاليتين bs6316, bs7022

أرجو ممن يستطيع الوصول إليهما أن يزودني بهما *
*و كان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه 
و السلام عليكم*

أخوكم في الله​


----------



## derar_101 (8 مايو 2009)

*electrical british standards*

اشكر لكم جهودكم
انا ابحث عن الكودات البريطانية المتخصصة بالاعمال الكهربائية
و احاول الحصول على اكبر عدد منها لانني لا املك اي منها لاني احتجها في عملي

ارجو المساعدة وشكرا لكم مرة اخرى


----------



## ميثم ثامر (9 مايو 2009)

اذا ممكن طلب من الاخوة الاعضاء الكود الالماني للحديد ........... مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## التربي (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
على جهدكم


----------



## samih001 (11 مايو 2009)

نشكرك على المواصفات السعودية وياريت الباسورد لفك الملف


----------



## anass81 (11 مايو 2009)

samih001 قال:


> نشكرك على المواصفات السعودية وياريت الباسورد لفك الملف



السلام عليكم

هل حملت المواصفات من هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124.html#post1083454

أم من غيره؟


----------



## samih001 (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اقدر لكم سرعة الاجابة والمواصفات السعودية حملت من المشاركة رقم 183 صفحة 13 من موقع 4shared .com جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## anass81 (12 مايو 2009)

samih001 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اقدر لكم سرعة الاجابة والمواصفات السعودية حملت من المشاركة رقم 183 صفحة 13 من موقع 4shared .com جزاكم اللة كل خير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

طيب , جرب هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124.html#post1083454

وإذا لم يعمل بلغني


----------



## samih001 (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرابط ممتاز وتشكر علية بس ما فية اي مواصفات للخرسانة لو في اي رابط للمواصفات السعودية للخرسانة اكون شاكر لك


----------



## himaa_2010 (14 مايو 2009)

لو سمحتو ياجماعه انا عاوز الكود المصري للاساسات بجميع اجزاؤه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (14 مايو 2009)

himaa_2010 قال:


> لو سمحتو ياجماعه انا عاوز الكود المصري للاساسات بجميع اجزاؤه ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط فيه معظم الكودات المصرية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12077518/e5bf9e17/EGYPTIAN_CODES.html

أرجو أن يفيدك


----------



## Ayman (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم...
ابحث عن 
astm f1214
او المقابل لها في المواصفات البريطانية


----------



## حسان2 (14 مايو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> ابحث عن
> astm f1214
> او المقابل لها في المواصفات البريطانية



الأخ الكريم ayman 
ما هو موضوع هذه المواصفة؟ ليسهل ايجادها بين آلاف مواصفات ASTM


----------



## aliamin (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ان طلبي للمواصفة العراقية وذلك كوني مهندس مشرف لعدة مشاريع خاصة باعمال الطرق ولكثرة الاجتهادات في عدد نماذج الفحوصات المختبرية للمكعبات الكونكريتية لاعمال صب الطرق وكذلك الشتايكر المستخدم في الارصفة ولذلك ارجو المساعدة من الاخوان ولكم فائق الاحترام


----------



## anass81 (14 مايو 2009)

aliamin قال:


> السلام عليكم ان طلبي للمواصفة العراقية وذلك كوني مهندس مشرف لعدة مشاريع خاصة باعمال الطرق ولكثرة الاجتهادات في عدد نماذج الفحوصات المختبرية للمكعبات الكونكريتية لاعمال صب الطرق وكذلك الشتايكر المستخدم في الارصفة ولذلك ارجو المساعدة من الاخوان ولكم فائق الاحترام



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم, سبق لي وان اجبت سؤالك فيما مضى, 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124-2.html#post1076473

هل يفي هذا الرابط بحاجتك , ام انك تريد شيئا اخر؟


----------



## aliamin (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد كنت اتمنى ان يكون الرد بشكل يشرح تفاصيل الفحوصات من حيث عدد النماذج المطلوبة للمكعبات الكونكريتية والشتايكر للارصفة وانا طامع في كرمكم


----------



## anass81 (14 مايو 2009)

aliamin قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الرد كنت اتمنى ان يكون الرد بشكل يشرح تفاصيل الفحوصات من حيث عدد النماذج المطلوبة للمكعبات الكونكريتية والشتايكر للارصفة وانا طامع في كرمكم



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

انصحك ان تضع طلبك في موضوع منفصل مع ذكر التفاصيل التي تريدها حتى يتاح للجميع مساعدتك


----------



## Ayman (14 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم ayman
> ما هو موضوع هذه المواصفة؟ ليسهل ايجادها بين آلاف مواصفات ASTM



عذرا ..اخطأت في كتابة الرقم

ASTM F1412 - 09

Standard Specification for Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings for Corrosive 
Waste Drainage Systems

اعتذر مرة اخرى و
شكرا مقدما


----------



## lab00 (15 مايو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ارجو منكم الكودات astm الخاصة بعمل المرشال للأسفلت و استخلاص البيتومين و ال sp gravity

ارجوكم بسرعة و جواكم الله كل خير


----------



## حسان2 (15 مايو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> عذرا ..اخطأت في كتابة الرقم
> 
> ASTM F1412 - 09
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم ayman 
في المرفقات تجد كل ما تحتاجه


----------



## ناصر سلام (16 مايو 2009)

المهندس احمد صلاح عبو د المحترم
الرجاء تزويدي بالشروط العامه للمقاولات العراقية والصادرة من وزارة التخطيط والتعاون الانمائي مع فائق احترامي وتقديري


----------



## lab00 (16 مايو 2009)

اين الرد على سؤالي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (17 مايو 2009)

ناصر سلام قال:


> المهندس احمد صلاح عبو د المحترم
> الرجاء تزويدي بالشروط العامه للمقاولات العراقية والصادرة من وزارة التخطيط والتعاون الانمائي مع فائق احترامي وتقديري


 

السلام عليكم.. إن شاء الله خلال الأيام القادمة أرفعها إن وجدتها، لأن الشروط حاليا ً غير متوفرة لديّ... تحياتي


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (17 مايو 2009)

aliamin قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الرد كنت اتمنى ان يكون الرد بشكل يشرح تفاصيل الفحوصات من حيث عدد النماذج المطلوبة للمكعبات الكونكريتية والشتايكر للارصفة وانا طامع في كرمكم


 

السلام عليكم.. في صفحة 17 من هذا القسم (الكودات الهندسية) ستجد ما تبحث عنه... تحياتي


----------



## حسان2 (17 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005*
> VOLUME 1​
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?ihzmloiqngh*



الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي رابط جديد لـ national building code of canad 2005, volume 1 
http://www.mediafire.com/?w0hjomdmjgz


----------



## حسان2 (17 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> *NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005*
> VOLUME 1​
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?ihzmloiqngh*


الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
فيما يلي رابط جديد لـ national building code of canada 3005 volume 2​http://www.mediafire.com/?yoyjilqizyj


----------



## مونية النفس (18 مايو 2009)

ارجو لو تكرمتم الكود المصرى فى الالياف العازلة للخرسانة


----------



## anass81 (18 مايو 2009)

مونية النفس قال:


> ارجو لو تكرمتم الكود المصرى فى الالياف العازلة للخرسانة



السلام عليكم

هذا هو الكود المطلوب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130178.html


----------



## Abo Fares (18 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> فيما يلي رابط جديد لـ national building code of canad 2005, volume 1
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?w0hjomdmjgz





حسان2 قال:


> الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
> 
> 
> 
> ...





بارك الله بك أستاذنا العزيز م. حسان..... حقيقةً جهد فوق العادي منك في الملتقى وفي هذا الموضوع بالذات، جزاك الله خيراً..

ولكن للأسف، الرسالة نفسها تظهر بأن الملف غير فعال :82: ....... بس مو مشكلة، ما حدا مستعجل، خليها على راااااااحتك :20:


لك تحيــــــاتي..
​


----------



## حسان2 (18 مايو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
أعتذر عن الخطأ اللذي حصل في موقع الرفع ولا اعرف سببه على الرغم أن الرفع ام البارحة ولم يمضي عليه وقت طويل
على أي حال فيما يلي رابطين جديدين لـ :
NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005 VOLUME 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?qoxnxondczz
http://www.4shared.com/file/106215347/1f76171e/National_Building_Code_of_Canada_2005_Volume_1.html


----------



## حسان2 (18 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
> أعتذر عن الخطأ اللذي حصل في موقع الرفع ولا اعرف سببه على الرغم أن الرفع ام البارحة ولم يمضي عليه وقت طويل
> على أي حال فيما يلي رابطين جديدين لـ :
> NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005 VOLUME 1
> ...



وفيما يلي رابطين جديدين لـ:
NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005 VOLUME 2

http://www.mediafire.com/?g5ga1gjmemn
http://www.4shared.com/file/106230725/ed35da3a/National_Building_Code_of_Canada_2005_Volume_2.html


----------



## حسان2 (19 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
> أعتذر عن الخطأ اللذي حصل في موقع الرفع ولا اعرف سببه على الرغم أن الرفع ام البارحة ولم يمضي عليه وقت طويل
> على أي حال فيما يلي رابطين جديدين لـ :
> NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005 VOLUME 1
> ...





حسان2 قال:


> وفيما يلي رابطين جديدين لـ:
> NATIONAL BUILDING CODE OF CANADA 2005 VOLUME 2
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?g5ga1gjmemn
> http://www.4shared.com/file/106230725/ed35da3a/National_Building_Code_of_Canada_2005_Volume_2.html



أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
يبدو أن موقع الـ 4shared قد اعتبر الملفات مخالفة لأنظمته بسبب شكوى كما يبدو وقد تم ازالتها من الموقع, ولكن الروابط الأخرى على الـ mediafire مازالت فعالة
اذا كان هناك موقع آخر مفضل أرجو اعلامي لاعادة رفع الملفين عليه


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
> يبدو أن موقع الـ 4shared قد اعتبر الملفات مخالفة لأنظمته بسبب شكوى كما يبدو وقد تم ازالتها من الموقع, ولكن الروابط الأخرى على الـ mediafire مازالت فعالة
> اذا كان هناك موقع آخر مفضل أرجو اعلامي لاعادة رفع الملفين عليه



السلام عليكم استاذ حسان

حل المشكلة في ال فور شيرد ,هو في تغيير تسمية الملف الى اسم اخر لا يحتوي على اسم الكود

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lab00 (20 مايو 2009)

*ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الكودات التالية 


astm d 2726 : 2000
astm d 1188 : 1996
astm d 6307 : 1998
astm d 5444 : 1998
astm d 6926 : 2004
astm d 1559 : 1989
astm d 6927 : 2005 
astm d 3549 : 1993


رجاء خاص للأخ حسان2 بتلبية طلبي بأسرع و قت

و جزاك الله كل خير لكم جميعا *


----------



## حسان2 (20 مايو 2009)

lab00 قال:


> *ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الكودات التالية
> 
> 
> astm d 2726 : 2000
> ...



الأخ الكريم lab00 
فيما يلي:
ASTM 1188-96
ASTM 2726 -2004
ASTM 5444-98


----------



## حسان2 (20 مايو 2009)

lab00 قال:


> *ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الكودات التالية
> 
> 
> astm d 2726 : 2000
> ...



وفي ما يلي:
ASTM 3549 - 93a
ASTM 6307-98
ويجدر التنويه أن الـ ASTM 1559 قد سحب من التداول


----------



## lab00 (20 مايو 2009)

اخي الغالي حسان2

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

باقي الكودات جزاك الله خيرا 

astm d 6927 :2005
astm d 6926 :2004


----------



## سعدون ابو حيدر (21 مايو 2009)

تسلم يا وردة وبارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## fozdok (22 مايو 2009)

السلا عليكم
ارجو من تتوفر لديه الكود 
بجميع اجزاءه 
bs 5385


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2009)

fozdok قال:


> السلا عليكم
> ارجو من تتوفر لديه الكود
> بجميع اجزاءه
> bs 5385



الأخ الكريم fozdok
فيما يلي روابط :
1- BS5385-part1-95
http://www.mediafire.com/?yqmmmjdr1um
2- BS5385-part 2-91
http://www.mediafire.com/?twijteyzuud


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2009)

fozdok قال:


> السلا عليكم
> ارجو من تتوفر لديه الكود
> بجميع اجزاءه
> bs 5385


وفيما يلي:
BS5385-part 3-89
http://www.mediafire.com/?45otynmuknm
BS5385-part 4-92
http://www.mediafire.com/?rm2oy2zzw4d


----------



## samih001 (23 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام
ارجو bs 1377 -90 وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2009)

samih001 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> ارجو bs 1377 -90 وجزاكم اللة كل خير



الأخ الكريم samih001 
فيما يلي الأجزاء التسعة من الكود المطلوب
1- رابط الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?nzytotm0vqq
2- رابط الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?hdzl5lqznjk
3- رابط الجزء الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?nnymfuy03dn
4- رابط الجزء السادس
http://www.mediafire.com/?y4im2gy5gzj
5- رابط الجزء السابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmoeoyunzzn
60 رابط الجزء التاسع
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgdwkmkjkdn
أما بقية الأجزاء 1و5و8 ففي المرفقات


----------



## fozdok (24 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> وفيما يلي:
> Bs5385-part 3-89
> http://www.mediafire.com/?45otynmuknm
> bs5385-part 4-92
> http://www.mediafire.com/?rm2oy2zzw4d



السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة استجابتك وعذرا على التأخير فى الرد
جارى التحميل


----------



## samih001 (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اقدم شكري الكبير وتقديري لهذا الملتقى والاخوة والقائمين علية وكافة المشاركين لسرعة تلبية الطلبات وجعل اللة اللة ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوسمير الامير (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام تلبية طلبي " وهو النسخة الالكترونية من الكود الاردني ان وجد " حيث انني بحت مطولا في النت ولم اجد له وجود


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية bsen 1335-1 &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-2&1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
م.م / وليد


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية bsen 1335-1 &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-2&1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر
م.م / وليد*​


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي أبو الحلول وأخي حسان


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

*مشكور أخي أبو الحلول وأخي حسان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية bsen 1335-1 &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-2&1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر ياريت بسرعة عشان عايز أشكل الرسالة عشان أناقش
م.م / وليد عيسى *​*
*


----------



## wewell (25 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية bsen 1335-1 &bsen 1335-3 &bsen 14074 & bsen5459-2 & bsen 527-3 &bsen 14073-2 &bsen 1335-2&1335-3 حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر*
*م.م / وليد عيسى ××××××××××××××××××*

وسائل الاتصال الشخصية مخالفة لشروط الملتقى.. المشرف​


----------



## samih001 (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ارجو الكود الاوروبي للحديد en 1080 والشكر لكم مسبقا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (25 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعدة في العثور على الكودات التالية 
aci 308
aci 306r
bs 110
aashto m182
aashto m171
astm c171
واكون جدا ممنون بسرعة اذا امكن محتاجة في بحث التخرج


----------



## samih001 (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المساعدة بالحصول على كود الحديد grad 500 من خلال المواصفات الاوروبية EN 1080 او اي مواصفات اخري وذلك للاهمية والشكر لكم دائما


----------



## saleh0086 (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*إخواني** الأعزاء شاكر لكم مبادرتك بالمساعدة للحصول على آي مواصفة مطلوبة *
*فا**نا بحاجة للمواصفات التالية ارجوا من الله ثم منكم **تلبية طالبي :*
astm d-2325
astm d-424
*astm d-423*​*astm d-2216*​*astm d-427*
*astm d-854*
*astm d-422*
*astm d-1140*

*تقبلوا فائق تحياتي *

​


----------



## oc1045 (29 مايو 2009)

*مشكور وسوف أرد لك الجميل قريبا*

مشكور وسوف أرد لك الجميل قريبا

أرجو حصر المشاركات فقط بالمشاركات الفعالة الحاوية على الملفات المهمة التي تغني الموضوع، أي عدم إيراد أي مشاركة تحتوي عبارة شكر وما إلى ذلك، فقط لتسهيل عملية الحصول على أي ملف مطلوب بسهولة دون الرجوع والبحث بين المشاركات الكثيرة.. 

أتمنى من جميع الزملاء المساعدة في هذا الامر للحصول على مكتبة غنية للكودات الهندسية.. وسأكون أنا أول المشاركين في الموضوع برفع ما يتوفر عندي من نسخ ألكترونية لكودات هندسية..[/quote]


----------



## eng_moudgamal (30 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع الرهيب


برجاء

كود مكافحة الحريق - الكود المصري


و شكراً


----------



## anass81 (30 مايو 2009)

eng_moudgamal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع الرهيب
> 
> 
> برجاء
> ...



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لكود مكافحة الحريق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69490.html

وهذا رابط لمجموعة من الكودات المصرية

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/1957422/13636c44/sharing.html?rnd=73


----------



## anass81 (30 مايو 2009)

*International Building Code IBC 2009*

International Building Code IBC 2009


----------



## حسان2 (30 مايو 2009)

saleh0086 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *إخواني** الأعزاء شاكر لكم مبادرتك بالمساعدة للحصول على آي مواصفة مطلوبة *
> *فا**نا بحاجة للمواصفات التالية ارجوا من الله ثم منكم **تلبية طالبي :*
> astm d-2325
> ...



الأخ الكريم saleh0086 
فيما يلي:
Astm d422
astm d427
astm d 854
والبقية تأتي


----------



## حسان2 (30 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم saleh0086
> فيما يلي:
> Astm d422
> astm d427
> ...



وفيما يلي:
Astm d1140
astm d2216
astm d2325
أما:
Astm d423 & astm d424 
فقد تم سحبهم من التداول في الـ astm منذ 2006


----------



## samih001 (30 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المساعدة بالحصول على كود الحديد grad 500 من خلال المواصفات الاوروبية EN 1080 او اي مواصفات اخري وذلك للاهمية والشكر لكم دائما*​


----------



## ayman666666 (31 مايو 2009)

رجاء ممن لديه
*ACI 546.1R-80 - Guide for Repair of Concrete Bridge Superstructures*


توفيره ان امكن


----------



## حسان2 (31 مايو 2009)

ayman666666 قال:


> رجاء ممن لديه
> *ACI 546.1R-80 - Guide for Repair of Concrete Bridge Superstructures*
> 
> 
> توفيره ان امكن


الأخ الكريم AYMAN66666 
فيما يلي:
ACI 546r-04
ACI 5462r-98


----------



## الامانة (31 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الكود البريطاني أو astm الخاصm بحساب ( نفادية الخرسانة للماء ، إختراق الكلوريدات للخرسانة )


----------



## waleed300 (1 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي كود في

Concrete Anchor Design


----------



## كيروهاني (1 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحت اخي الفاضل ابحث عن كود الجراجات طبقا للكود المصري فاين اجده (محتجه ضروري جدا)


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (1 يونيو 2009)

*Astm*

الزملاء الكرام 
مرفق لكم مجموعات مواصفات astm المتعلقة بالحديد و هي 
astm-a2 &astm a82 &astm a99 ,astm a101,astm-a108 ,astma123
جزاكم الله خير جميعا و الشكر للأساتذة و ما يتحفونا به من كودات


----------



## fozdok (2 يونيو 2009)

fozdok قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة استجابتك وعذرا على التأخير فى الرد
> جارى التحميل


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا امكن 
BS 5385-5:1994 
Wall and floor tiling. Code of practice for the design and installation of terrazzo tile and slab, natural stone and composition block floorings
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايت علي عبد الرحيم (2 يونيو 2009)

*Bs 6349*

*CODE OF PRACTICE FOR*

*MARITIME STRUCTURES*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/59607497/8fa39450/BS_6349_1-7.html*​ 
اخي حسان، ممكن تحديث الرابط او اعادة تحميله،لا يمكن قراءة و تصفح الجزء السابع؟ مشكور.
:56:


----------



## حسان2 (2 يونيو 2009)

ايت علي عبد الرحيم قال:


> *CODE OF PRACTICE FOR*
> 
> *MARITIME STRUCTURES*
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم ايت علي عبدالرحيم
فيما يلي رابط جديد للكود BS6349-1 to 7 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nwuwzyz2ymh


----------



## حسان2 (2 يونيو 2009)

fozdok قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اذا امكن
> BS 5385-5:1994
> Wall and floor tiling. Code of practice for the design and installation of terrazzo tile and slab, natural stone and composition block floorings
> مع جزيل الشكر



الأخ الكريم FOZDOK 
فيما يلي نسخة من الكود المطلوب
http://www.mediafire.com/?yontngtvt3n


----------



## fozdok (2 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم fozdok
> فيما يلي نسخة من الكود المطلوب
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yontngtvt3n



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على سرعة الاستجابة
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## fozdok (2 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم fozdok
> فيما يلي نسخة من الكود المطلوب
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yontngtvt3n



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على سرعة الاستجابة
تقبل تحياتى
طلب اخير لو امكن جميع ملفات الكود البريطانى فى مجلد واحد برابط تورنت على غرار astm2004
كنت قد ارفقته فى مشاركه سابقه فى نفس الموضوع


----------



## fozdok (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوه الكرام
لو امكن المواصفه البريطانيه لحصر الكميات للأعمال المدنيه
او كتاب
standard method of measurement. For civil engineering according to british standard 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الامانة (3 يونيو 2009)

:68:astm c125ارجو تزويدي بهده المواصفة


----------



## حسان2 (3 يونيو 2009)

الامانة قال:


> :68:astm c125ارجو تزويدي بهده المواصفة



الأخ الكريم الأمانة
فيما يلي نسخة من المواصفة المطلوبة


----------



## eng_ahmed_elaraby (3 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا فى حاجة للأكواد المصرية فى الهندسة المدنية


----------



## anass81 (3 يونيو 2009)

eng_ahmed_elaraby قال:


> لو سمحتم يا جماعة انا فى حاجة للأكواد المصرية فى الهندسة المدنية


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط فيه العديد من الكودات المصرية , أرجو أن تفيدك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12077518/e5bf9e17/EGYPTIAN_CODES.html


----------



## saleh0086 (4 يونيو 2009)

آخي/ حسان 2 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عني كل خيرآشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن المساعدة برفع astm c150
وشكرا


----------



## حسان2 (4 يونيو 2009)

م.أوس قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن المساعدة برفع astm c150
> وشكرا



الأخ الكريم م أوس قاسم
في المرفقات نسخة من المواصفة المطلوبة


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك الشكر الجزيل وجزاك الله خيرا يا اخي حسان 2 وبارك الله في جهودك
مع التحية


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن رفع مواصفات ِastm الخاصة بمواصفات المواد الانشائية مثلا الحصى المكسر والرمل وحديد التسليح 
وشكرا


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد كود خاص بتكنولوجيا الركائز
وشكرا


----------



## wewell (5 يونيو 2009)

_جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً كثيرا ً_​_ممكن طلب_​_ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بإعطائي المواصفات البريطانية الآتية_​_ Bs en 1335-3 _​_BS en 14074 _​_BS en 5459-2 _​_BS en 527-3_​_ BS en 14073-2 _​_حيث أني احتاج هذه المواصفات لإنهاء رسالة الدكتوراه خاصتي ولكم جزيل الشكر_​_م.م / وليد عيسى_​


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (6 يونيو 2009)

تم رفع مواصفة تخص فحص الركائز واختفت


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (6 يونيو 2009)

*فحص الركائز*

ASTM_D4945 dynamic test of pile :15:


----------



## anass81 (6 يونيو 2009)

م.أوس قاسم قال:


> تم رفع مواصفة تخص فحص الركائز واختفت



السلام عليكم

المشاركة لم تختف أخي الكريم:70: , وإنما قمت بنقلها الى موضوع منفصل نظراً لأهميتها:56:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137396.html


----------



## راسم النعيمي (6 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الملف مازال موجودا وهذا هو الرابط المباشر
> http://www.mediafire.com/?txlpjnniagg


 
الاخ العزيز
يرجى تحديث الرابط لان الذي يظهر لنا هو
The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire. 
مع الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (6 يونيو 2009)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> يرجى تحديث الرابط لان الذي يظهر لنا هو
> the key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or mediafire.
> مع الشكر



الأخ الكريم راسم النعيمي
لأي كود يعود هذا الرابط, اعذرني بسبب كثرة الكودات المرفوعة يصعب تقدير أي كود يخض هذا الرابط


----------



## راسم النعيمي (6 يونيو 2009)

rwmam قال:


> وهذا الكود ASTM وبكل محتوياته لعيون الجميع وهذه اول مره ارفع بها ملف وان شاء الله استمر
> ادعو بالرحمه لامي وابي وجزاكم الله خيراhttp://rapidshare.de/files/41079499/PDF.zip.html


 
الاخوة الاعزاء ممكن تحديث الرابط لانه يظهر الاتي
This file has been deleted.
Reason: No download for a longer period. Inactivity-timeout exceeded.مع شكري وتقديري سلفا


----------



## eng abdallah (7 يونيو 2009)

فعلا الرابطان المذكوران لا يعملان


----------



## fouadk49 (7 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي الكريم, سبق لي وان اجبت سؤالك فيما مضى,
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم من لديه مواصفة aashto t224 رجاء تحميلها عل الموقع مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن astm615
bs4449
وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## anass81 (7 يونيو 2009)

م.أوس قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن astm615
> bs4449
> وشكرا لتعاونكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط لل bs4449

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/99081565/731a61cb/BS_4449-1997.html


----------



## ابوسمير الامير (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى كود الخرسانة العادية وكود الخرسانة المسلحة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng abdallah (8 يونيو 2009)

> *السلام عليكم
> انا بحاجة الى كود الخرسانة العادية وكود الخرسانة المسلحة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


 
أرجو أن توضح طلبك أكثر .... لأي بلد الكود الذي تريد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوسمير الامير (9 يونيو 2009)

(كود الخرسانة العادية وكود الخرسانة المسلحة ) الاردني
وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك يا مهندس عبدالله


----------



## heppoo2 (10 يونيو 2009)

نرجو من الاخوة تزويدنا ب technical report 43
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن الـastm كاملا لكن ليس ملف تورنت اي صيغة اخرى
وشكرا


----------



## Akram gad (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (10 يونيو 2009)

قمت برفع ASTM code 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12300757/bb8b04eb/sharing.html


----------



## فتوح (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا العمل المبارك والجمع الطيب

أبحث عن الكود En 294 والكود en iso 13857


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن astm c33
وشكرا


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نشكر جهودكم الرائعة
الاخ المهندس ابو عادل ممكن الـ bs على غرار الـ astm 
شكرا


----------



## Ayman (13 يونيو 2009)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا العمل المبارك والجمع الطيب
> 
> أبحث عن الكود en 294 والكود en iso 13857



و عليكم السلام..
اخي هل لك ان توضح عنوانه او اسم الكود؟


----------



## حسان2 (13 يونيو 2009)

م.أوس قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن astm c33
> وشكرا



الأخ الكريم أوس قاسم
في المرفقات نسخة من المواصفة المطلوبة


----------



## eng abdallah (13 يونيو 2009)

> *قمت برفع astm code
> 
> abuadel.4shared.com*​


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخ أبو عادل


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (13 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أوس قاسم
> في المرفقات نسخة من المواصفة المطلوبة



اشكرك الشكر الجزيل على جهودك المبذولة ووفقك الله لعمل الخير


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز المهندس حسان ممكن astm a615 الخاصة بحديد التسليح
شكرا


----------



## حسان2 (13 يونيو 2009)

م.أوس قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العزيز المهندس حسان ممكن astm a615 الخاصة بحديد التسليح
> شكرا



الأخ الكريم أوس قاسم
تفضل:


----------



## م.أوس قاسم (13 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم أوس قاسم
> تفضل:



شكرا جزيلا وانشاء الله يحفظك يا استاذ حسان


----------



## فتوح (14 يونيو 2009)

Ayman قال:


> و عليكم السلام..
> اخي هل لك ان توضح عنوانه او اسم الكود؟



أشكرك أخي أيمن واسم المواصفة هو

BS EN ISO 13857:2008 Safety of machinery. Safety distances to prevent hazard zones being reached
by upper and lower limbs

والمواصفة القديمة هي EN 294:1992 تم تحديثها بالمواصفة EN ISO 13857:2008


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (15 يونيو 2009)

انا اشكركم احب ان اشكركم اخواني في مكتبة الكودات على المساعدة
شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو خالد مصطفى (16 يونيو 2009)

فكرة ممتازة ومجهود ممتاز


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (16 يونيو 2009)

ارجوا ان لا تكون المشاركة بكودات تخصص معين وأرجو أن يوفقني الله لأوفر بض كودات الميكانيكا


----------



## engabdallah (16 يونيو 2009)

*engabdallah*

السلام عليكم 
الرابط ل
asce 7-05 minimum design loads for buildings and other structure
غير نشط
ارجو الافاده
شكرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخ حسان و جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## حسان2 (17 يونيو 2009)

engabdallah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرابط ل
> asce 7-05 minimum design loads for buildings and other structure
> غير نشط
> ...



الأخ الكريم engabdallah 
تجده في الرابط التالي:
http://www.mediafire.com/?e2bfmcdbrnd


----------



## هشام علام (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الاكواد بس انا عاوز حاجة بالعربى


----------



## anass81 (18 يونيو 2009)

هشام علام قال:


> شكرا على الاكواد بس انا عاوز حاجة بالعربى



السلام عليكم

تفضل , هذا مجموعة من الكودات المصرية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12077518/e5bf9e17/EGYPTIAN_CODES.html

وهذه مجموعة من الكودات السورية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12136061/5389609f/SYRIAN_CODE.html

وهذا الكود العراقي

http://www.4shared.com/file/1023684...ode_Requirements_for_Reinforced_Concrete.html

وهذا الكود العربي الموحد

http://www.4shared.com/file/82231763/6d48d4ee/______.html


----------



## كيروهاني (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي الفاضل ممكن احكام كود الجراجات طبقا للكود المصري


----------



## حسن مؤمن (20 يونيو 2009)

*aci 350/350r*

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب وبشدة اخر اصدارات هذا الكود aci 350/350r
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (20 يونيو 2009)

حسن مؤمن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مطلوب وبشدة اخر اصدارات هذا الكود aci 350/350r
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



الأخ الكريم حسن مؤمن
في الرابط التالي تجد كل ما تبحث عنه
http://www.mediafire.com/?kwygzoyojty


----------



## حسن مؤمن (20 يونيو 2009)

*الكرم عنوان رسالتكم*

بارك الله فيكم اهتمامكم بالموضوع واشكرك وجزيل الشكر على المرفقات
وارجوا اذا كان هناك برامج اكسيل او اخرى للتصميم بهذا الكود فانا شاكر جدا اذا توفر لديكم لان برنامج بروكون لا يضم الكود الامريكي في هذه الجزئية 
دام عزكم ودام كرمكم


----------



## حسان2 (21 يونيو 2009)

حسن مؤمن قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اهتمامكم بالموضوع واشكرك وجزيل الشكر على المرفقات
> وارجوا اذا كان هناك برامج اكسيل او اخرى للتصميم بهذا الكود فانا شاكر جدا اذا توفر لديكم لان برنامج بروكون لا يضم الكود الامريكي في هذه الجزئية
> دام عزكم ودام كرمكم



الأخ الكريم حسن مؤمن
برنامج البروكون يدعم الكود الأمريكي اضافة لكودات متعددة أخرى


----------



## س م عبدالله (21 يونيو 2009)

والله ياخواني انا شاكر لكم وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يونيو 2009)

*طلب كتاب Concrete -Nivel*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لدية نسخة حديثة من كتاب الخرسانة Concrete للمؤلف Nivel ان يقوم بتنزيله للضرورة
مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا


----------



## حسان2 (21 يونيو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء ممن لدية نسخة حديثة من كتاب الخرسانة concrete للمؤلف nivel ان يقوم بتنزيله للضرورة
> مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
أرجو أن تتفضل بذكر الاسم الكامل للمؤلف أو الاسم الكامل للكتاب, ربما يكون من الأسهل معرفة الكتاب المقصود للمبادرة برفعه
مع تحياتي


----------



## حسن مؤمن (21 يونيو 2009)

*البروكون لا يحسب سمك الشروخ بالكود الامريكي*

الاخ الفاضل المهندس حسان انا عندي نسخة البروكون اصدار 2.4 ولكنه 
البروكون لا يحسب سمك الشروخ (crack width) بالكود الامريكي 
فما هو الحل 
مع الشكر


----------



## زاد أحمد (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ممكن الكود الكندي National Building Code of Canada 2005 

وبارك الله فيكم على كل المجهودات ‏​


----------



## حسان2 (22 يونيو 2009)

زاد أحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ممكن الكود الكندي National Building Code of Canada 2005
> 
> وبارك الله فيكم على كل المجهودات ‏​



الأخ الكريم زاد أحمد
سبق رفع الكود الكندي بجزئيه هنا في مكتبة الكودات, ومع ذلك فيما يلي الرابطين للجزئين 
"national building code of canada 2005
1- الجزء الأول "volume1" 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qoxnxondczz

الجزء الثاني "volume2"
http://www.mediafire.com/?g5ga1gjmemn


----------



## زاد أحمد (22 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم زاد أحمد
> سبق رفع الكود الكندي بجزئيه هنا في مكتبة الكودات, ومع ذلك فيما يلي الرابطين للجزئين
> "national building code of canada 2005
> 1- الجزء الأول "volume1"
> ...



بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الفاضل حسان , جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن اليك 
شكرا على كل المجهودات 
.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يونيو 2009)

*مطلوب المواصفات الخاصة بتقييم نتائج كسر المعكبات حسب bs*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لدية المواصفات الخاصة بالمتطلبات اللازمة لقبول نتائج كسر المكعباتevaluation of test crushing results الخرسانية حسب المواصفات البريطانية bs
مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## باسل احمدي (22 يونيو 2009)

اجو مساعدتي بالحصول على كودات العزل المائي في المنشات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يونيو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
> أرجو أن تتفضل بذكر الاسم الكامل للمؤلف أو الاسم الكامل للكتاب, ربما يكون من الأسهل معرفة الكتاب المقصود للمبادرة برفعه
> مع تحياتي


السلام عليكم
اشكر للاخ حسان على هذا الاهتمام .
للاسف كانت اسم الكتاب ليس كاملا وكذلك اسم المؤلف وبعد ان حصلت على الاسم الصحيح للكتاب والمؤلف وجدت الكتاب زاهديه للجميع نظرا لاهميته
*Properties of Concrete -AM NEVILLE*
http://www.4shared.com/file/96092373/5e727fba/Properties_of_Concrete_AM_NEVILLE.html?s=1
password 
www.geniecivil.org


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مواضيع رائعة جزاكم الله خيراً

أريد المساعدة يا إخواني وذلك لمعرفة الكود الأردني لمكافحة الحريق ( المرشات المائية )


----------



## حسان2 (23 يونيو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء ممن لدية المواصفات الخاصة بالمتطلبات اللازمة لقبول نتائج كسر المكعباتevaluation of test crushing results الخرسانية حسب المواصفات البريطانية bs
> مع الشكر سلفا



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
المواصفات البريطانية الخاصة بالمتطلبات اللازمة لتقييم نتائج كسر المكعبات وطريقة اجرائها. موجودة في:
BS 5328 "خاصة part4"
BS1881 "لكل ما يتعلق بالتجارب على الخرسانة"
وقد سبق رفعهما بكل أجزائهما هنا في مكتبة الكودات, وفيما يلي رابط الـ BS1881 بكل أجزائه
http://www.mediafire.com/?zadytwl2ljw
وفي المرفقات نسخة من-BS5328-part4- 990


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (23 يونيو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لهذه المشاركة الرائعة والمجهود الجميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## زاد أحمد (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا محتاج كود أو كتاب يشرح طريقة تحويل مخطط التسارع الزلزالي Acceleration الى Time History وسأكون مشكور لكم 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## أذكارصباح (25 يونيو 2009)

الله يجازيك أخي أبو الحلول فعلا أنت أبو الحلول


----------



## pepo5111980 (26 يونيو 2009)

اريد الكود المصري للطرق


----------



## سندباد البحري (27 يونيو 2009)

أرجوا المساعدة في ايجاد الكودات التالية

CSA CANADIAN STANDARD "STEEL STRUCTURES FOR BUILDINGS-LIMIT STATES DESIGN 

ISO 10137
"Bases for design of structures - Serviceability of buildings and walkways against vibration" 

ISO 2631
"Mechanical vibration and shock -- Evaluation of human exposure to whole-body vibration"

اي ابحاث عن
human induced vibration

AISI أي اصدار 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 يونيو 2009)

*International Building Code-2009*

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الهدية

2009 International Building Code: Looseleaf Version 




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V85V7M4D


----------



## اسامة العباسى (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووورين جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ACI 330R-2008


----------



## alizwain (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده في ايجاد المواصفة البريطانية التالية
bs 4408-part 5
lu [.dg hga;v


----------



## alizwain (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد المواصفة البريطانية
bs 4408-part5
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حجازى محمد رجب (30 يونيو 2009)

*الكود المصرى للأحمال.....2008*

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=0885ff67e5c56e82aaca48175a79d1c3428cf72822273c285621d66e282a0ee8


----------



## heiaaj (1 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيكم العافية جميعا ، والتحية موجه أيضا إلى الأخ حسان2
أولا :
لا أعلم لمذا تضعون المواصفات متفرغة بخصوص 
**ASTM**
برأيي الأفضل أن تكون بالكتاب أو 
**Volume**
وذلك أفضل من حيث الوصول للمواصفة وأيضا تكون لديك مكتبة كبيرة من المواصفات ، فأنا طريقتي إذا أريد مواصفة معينة في **ASTM** كل ما علي هو أن أفتح ملف الفهرس الخاص به والذي يحتوي علي جميع المواصفات **ASTM** ثم أبحث عنها وإذا رأيتها أعرف في أي **volum** 

الموجود لدي :

**INDEX_ASTM**

**Volume 01.01_ASTM 2004_Steel--Piping, Tubing, Fittings
Volume 01.03_ASTM 2004_ Steel--Plate, Sheet, Strip, Wire_ Stainless Steel Bar
Volume 01.04 steel
Volume 01.06_ASTM 2004 Coated Steel Products
Volume 02.01_ASTM 2004_ Copper and Copper Alloys
Volume 04.01 CEMENT
Volume 04.02 Concrete and Aggregates
Volume 04.03 ASTM 2004_Road and Paving Materials_ Vehicle-Pavement Systems
Volume 04.04 Roofing and Waterproofing
Volume 04.05_ASTM 2004_ Chemical-Resistant Nonmetallic Materials_ Vitrified Clay Pipe_ Concrete Pipe_o
Volume 04.06_ASTM 2004_Thermal Insulation_ Environmental Acoustics
Volume 04.07_ASTM 2004_Building Seals and Sealants_ Fire Standards_ Dimension Stone
Volume 04.08_ASTM 2004_Soil and Rock 
Volume 04.09_ASTM 2004ASTM 2004_Soil and Rock 
Volume 04.10_ASTM 2004 Wood

**
**والذي أريده وأبحث عنه * *هو :

**V 08.01**
**V 08.02
V 09.01**
**
**أرجو مساعدتي للحصول على هذه الكتب ضروري وذلك حسب طبيعة عملنا وشكرا*​


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2009)

heiaaj قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يعطيكم العافية جميعا ، والتحية موجه أيضا إلى الأخ حسان2
> 
> **
> ...



الأخ الكريم heiaaj 
فيما يلي : ASTM V 9.01 والبقية تأتي
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgmzz1qnwzg


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم heiaaj
> فيما يلي : ASTM V 9.01 والبقية تأتي
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mgmzz1qnwzg



وفيما يلي رابط لـ ASTM V 8.01 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zjnfijr1iyq


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم heiaaj
> فيما يلي : ASTM V 9.01 والبقية تأتي
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mgmzz1qnwzg



وفيما يلي رابط لـ ASTM V 8.02 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jzonyweyjj4


----------



## باسل احمدي (1 يوليو 2009)

مستعجل جدا .. ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على b.s. 8000 الخاص بالعزل المائي للمنشات واي كود او مصادر متعلقة بالموضوع مع فائق شكري .. اخوكم باسل احمدي


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2009)

باسل احمدي قال:


> مستعجل جدا .. ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على b.s. 8000 الخاص بالعزل المائي للمنشات واي كود او مصادر متعلقة بالموضوع مع فائق شكري .. اخوكم باسل احمدي



الأخ الكريم باسل أحمدي
في المرفقات تجد : BS 8000 part 1& 2.1 and 2.2 والبقية تأتي


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم باسل أحمدي
> في المرفقات تجد : Bs 8000 part 1& 2.1 and 2.2 والبقية تأتي



أعتذر عن الخطأ , اذ لم يتم ارفاق الملفات في المشاركة السابقة, وتجدها مرفقة هنا


----------



## ابوجاسر200 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا المجهود ممكن لو تكرمتم الكود المصرى للمصاعد الكهربائية


----------



## حسان2 (1 يوليو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم باسل أحمدي
> في المرفقات تجد : BS 8000 part 1& 2.1 and 2.2 والبقية تأتي



وفي المرفقات هنا تجد: BS 8000 part 3 & 4 and 5


----------



## سندباد البحري (1 يوليو 2009)

سندباد البحري قال:


> أرجوا المساعدة في ايجاد الكودات التالية
> 
> csa canadian standard "steel structures for buildings-limit states design
> 
> ...


 
أرجوا منكم الافادة بخصوص هذه الكودات


----------



## khalidmak (5 يوليو 2009)

:8::75:thank to you all for this great knowlege



حسان2 قال:


> وفيما يلي:
> aci-mcp-2005
> http://www.4shared.com/file/35399431/20e23eed/aci_mcp_2005part1.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/35490706/f7e039e6/aci_mcp_2005part2.html
> ...


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الكودات اغنية واطلب وان كان بالامكان توفير رابط لتحميل ASTM Vol 4.03
thank you


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة وبارك الله فيكم واتمنى ان تضعوا روابط ملفات 
ASTM all folders i mean VOL 4.03 and other available folders
thank you


----------



## حسان2 (6 يوليو 2009)

بديل عبدال الياس قال:


> شكرا على الجهود المبذولة وبارك الله فيكم واتمنى ان تضعوا روابط ملفات
> ASTM all folders i mean VOL 4.03 and other available folders
> thank you



الأخ الكريم بديل عبدال الياس
في الرابط التالي تجد نسخة من ASTM vol 4.03 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ttazz3mkhm


----------



## دعاء_ممدوح (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ارسال ملفات عن تصميم steelوهو مخزن جمالون framesوياريت لو معاه رسومات 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sola4466 (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمجهودكم ولو ممكن حد يرفع الكود الالماني din


----------



## sabeel (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذا المجهود الرائع و شكراً جزيلاً . ارجو من فضلكم إذا امكن bs 4449:2005, din 4150


----------



## sabeel (7 يوليو 2009)

*Human exposure to vibration*



سندباد البحري قال:


> أرجوا منكم الافادة بخصوص هذه الكودات


 Here is BS standard for Guide to
Evaluation of human
exposure to vibration in
buildings (1 Hz to 80 Hz)


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على كتاب AASHTO design specification 
ونتمنى لكم التوفيق 
هل توجد وصلة AASHTO for material tests
اي المواصفات الامريكية اشتو الخاصة بمواد البيتومين والمواد الداخلة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (7 يوليو 2009)

مجهود جبار لاينكره الا ظالم برجاء التكرم بتوفير الكود المصرى ل التغذية بالمياة الساخنة وحمامات السباحة


----------



## fadwaissa (9 يوليو 2009)

أرجو ممن لديه كودات تتعلق بالتصميم الزلزالي مثل الكود النيوزلاندي أو الهندي أو الإسباني أو الياباني الجديدة


----------



## حسان2 (9 يوليو 2009)

fadwaissa قال:


> أرجو ممن لديه كودات تتعلق بالتصميم الزلزالي مثل الكود النيوزلاندي أو الهندي أو الإسباني أو الياباني الجديدة



الأخت الكريمة fadwaissa 
سبق لي رفعالكود الهندي المتعلق بالزلازل هنا, وتجدين في المرفقات نسخة منه "IS 13920"


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (9 يوليو 2009)

المشاركة 237 حاولت تحميل astm

الا انه لم نتوصل للرابط او الفايل قد الغي الرجاء اعادته ان كان بالامكان


----------



## سندباد البحري (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك استاذ سبيل على هذا الكود


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (10 يوليو 2009)

لا زلت ابحث عن فحص المواد الكامل بموجب aashto


----------



## mdsayed (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حيدر محمد البغدادي (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ....أخواني الأعزاء ....أحتاج الكود العربي الأردني أو السعودي لمواد البناء و فحوصاتها ......مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يوليو 2009)

*Guia Para el Dise&ntilde;o y Construcci&oacute;n de Pavimentos Rigidos*

Guia Para el Diseño y Construcción de Pavimentos Rigidos





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7R98ELR5 
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/iknlglnqz


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (13 يوليو 2009)

محدش راضى يحن عليا بالكود المصرى للتغذية بالمياة الساخنة وحمامات السباحة
دانا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان( مع الاعتذار للفنان عادل امام)


----------



## halawad (13 يوليو 2009)

أجمل ما فى الحياة العطاء ،،، وأجمل ما فى العطاء أن يكون لوجه الله


----------



## باسل احمدي (13 يوليو 2009)

مستعجل جدا .. جدا.. بحاجة ماسة الى الكود المصري والسوري والسعودي واي كود عربي اخر متوفر عن العزل المائي للمنشات .. علما بان العزل المائي قد يكون على شكل فصل في كودات البناء لاي دولة .. اخوكم باسل احمدي


----------



## anass81 (14 يوليو 2009)

باسل احمدي قال:


> مستعجل جدا .. جدا.. بحاجة ماسة الى الكود المصري والسوري والسعودي واي كود عربي اخر متوفر عن العزل المائي للمنشات .. علما بان العزل المائي قد يكون على شكل فصل في كودات البناء لاي دولة .. اخوكم باسل احمدي



السلام عليكم

هذا الكود المصري لعزل المنشات 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/87750311/fe07a708/____2001.html


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (14 يوليو 2009)

thank you for ASTM 4.03


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (14 يوليو 2009)

الاخ anass81
لم نستطع تحميل مواصفة aashto 2007
الرجاء ارسال رابط اخر


----------



## رضا سيد (14 يوليو 2009)

انا عاوز الكود المصري في الخرسانة ويا ريت يتحمل وشكرا


----------



## باسل احمدي (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على اهتمامك، اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
اخوك باسل احمدي


----------



## anass81 (14 يوليو 2009)

بديل عبدال الياس قال:


> الاخ anass81
> لم نستطع تحميل مواصفة aashto 2007
> الرجاء ارسال رابط اخر



السلام عليكم

تفضل الرابط المطلوب

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/91616253/c16a760a/AASHTO_LRFD_Design_Specifications_2007.html


----------



## anass81 (14 يوليو 2009)

رضا سيد قال:


> انا عاوز الكود المصري في الخرسانة ويا ريت يتحمل وشكرا



السلام عليكم

تفضل الكود المطلوب , وهو نسخة ال 2001

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/83374195/a84b9f45/_____.html


----------



## باسل احمدي (14 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا الكود المصري لعزل المنشات
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/file/87750311/fe07a708/____2001.html


 
شكرا جزيلا اخي على اهتمامك، اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة
اخوك باسل احمدي


----------



## كلبون (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا يتكرم احد الاخوة بتزويدنا بملف مواصفات
aashto m 6, m 80, m 154
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## sajid_eng (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الى كل الأخوان


----------



## sajid_eng (15 يوليو 2009)

اريد الكود الأمريكي باللغة العربية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يوليو 2009)

*Civil Engineering Reference Manual*

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن الكتاب التالي
Civil Engineering Reference Manual
المؤلف 
Michael R. Lindeburg, P.E
مع الشكر​


----------



## زهير محمد علي (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم نشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه الخدمات الهندسية ونتمنى لكم التوفيق[


----------



## fadwaissa (17 يوليو 2009)

شكراً للمهندس أنس 
أرجو تأمين الكود النيوزلاندي والإسباني والياباني aij


----------



## زهير محمد علي (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ فتوح انت سيد العارفين هذا موقع هندسي فني علمي وليس مكان لاعمال اخرى ان ماقلته يقال في المواقع الدينيه وليس هنا مع احتلرامي لما قلت


----------



## كيروهاني (18 يوليو 2009)

ارجوكم اريد الكود المصري لاشتراطات الامان


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبحث عن مواصفة
astm d1188:1989
أرجوا المساعدة وجازاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (18 يوليو 2009)

still we are AASHTO spcification for material tests specially the asphalt tests
thank you


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (21 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا......
اني بحاجة الى كودات عن Prestressed Concrete
مثلا الكود الكندي، الاسترالي،الاوروبي او اي كود يتوفر فيه هذا الموضوع. كما انني اسال و ان لم يكن متوفر لديكم عن كودات حول الموضوع....
مع الشكر الجزيل على الجهود المبذولة........


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجدت هذا الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5614157/c8af530f/S-Codes.html

يحتوي على سبعة كودات من الكودات الأوروبية للإنشاءات باللغة الانجليزية وهي عشرة تبتدئ من EC0 حتى EC9

الكودات الموجودة بالرابط:
EN 1990 Eurocode 0 : Basis of Structural Design
EN 1991 Eurocode 1: Actions on structures
EN 1992 Eurocode 2: Design of concrete structures
EN 1993 Eurocode 3: Design of steel structures
EN 1995 Eurocode 5: Design of timber structures
EN 1997 Eurocode 7: Geotechnical design
EN 1998 Eurocode 8: Design of structures for earthquake resistance
EN 1999 Eurocode 9: Design of aluminium structures

المفقود:
EN 1994 Eurocode 4: Design of composite steel and concrete structures
EN 1996 Eurocode 6: Design of masonry structures

أرجو أن يستفيد منه الجميع
وجزا الله من قام برفعها خير الجزاء...


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (22 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا.......
اني بحاجة الى كودات عن الخرسانة مسبقة الجهد و من هذه الكودات
AS 3600, Concrete Structures,2001 (Council of Standards Austuralia
و شكرا........


----------



## elieo (27 يوليو 2009)

Dear All,

I am trying to find the canadian codes
I am interesting for the steel code - S16-01
and if possible the Wood canadian codes.... 2boos

i hope to get reply on my E-mail:
******************


----------



## Gehad Elattar (27 يوليو 2009)

Please i need the ASTM


----------



## fozdok (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو توفير المواصفه الاتيه
awwa c651
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريان-1 (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أبحث عن الكود الامريكي aisc(360-05 والكودات الخاصة ب aisc for steel structure

وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 أغسطس 2009)

*Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam*

السلام عليكم
الى كل من يهتم بتطوير نفسة ومعلوماته الهندسية اليكم هذا الكتاب

Civil Discipline Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam





http://rapidshare.com/files/173515214/ECEH_Yooply.pdf

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## proeng (3 أغسطس 2009)

*الرجاء توفير bs 8298 *


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أرجو المساعدة في توفير المواصفات التالية
BS 7263-1
BS 13476-2
Iso 161
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 أغسطس 2009)

تحسين أبو كيلة قال:


> السلام عليكم أرجو المساعدة في توفير المواصفات التالية
> bs 7263-1
> bs 13476-2
> iso 161
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


وعليكم السلام 

وجدت الاول فقط
بالمرفقات


----------



## anass81 (5 أغسطس 2009)

ريان-1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أبحث عن الكود الامريكي aisc(360-05 والكودات الخاصة ب aisc for steel structure
> 
> وشكرا



السلام عليكم

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الروابط

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/1957422/13636c44/sharing.html?rnd=61

وهذه مواضيع مهمة من أستاذنا حسان

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141755.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124244.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118229.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118119.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137484.html


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أغسطس 2009)

*الكود البريطاني لفحوصات الحديد .........*

السلام عليكم
​
الكود البريطاني لفحوصات الحديد( Bs 4449-1997 (1 ..... ولا اعرف هل هو مرفوع هنا ام لا لاني بحثت ولم اجده لذا وضعته هنا للفائده .............


مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أغسطس 2009)

*Standard Test Method for Shear Strength and Shear Modulus of Structural Adhesives1*

السلام عليكم

هذا ملف اخر من المواصفات الامريكيه من الفحوصات على ال shear and Strength ....​
مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أغسطس 2009)

*Standard Test Method forDetermining Strength of Gap-Filling Adhesive Bonds in*

السلام عليكم



هذا ملف يحوي على المتطلبات اللازمه لاملاء ال gap في المباني الانشائيه ............​

مع تحياتي


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو من الأخوة الكرام مساعدتي في تأمين المواصفة 
bs 6717
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أغسطس 2009)

*ممكن هذا الملف يفيدك.........*



تحسين أبو كيلة قال:


> السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرجو من الأخوة الكرام مساعدتي في تأمين المواصفة
> bs 6717
> ولكم جزيل الشكر





السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ممكن هذا الملف في هذه المشاركه يفيدك .........​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147551.html



مع تحياتي


----------



## أبو الفرج (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا جميعا
إخواني أبحث عن ...
bs 8118
bs 8203
bs 8212
bs 8216
bs 8218
bs 8233
bs 8290
bs 8298
bs 8313
فها أجدها عندكم؟
جزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخري


----------



## أذكارصباح (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم، أرجوكم ساعدوني في بحثي حول "site effects in the sismic codes" بأية ملفات أو معلومات أو حتى بالكودات المختلفة حول الزلازل، أرجوكم في أقرب الآجال و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (16 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن كود خاص بالاعمال الصحية للمماء والمجاري


----------



## المهندسه نور (18 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن الكود المصرى للحوائط الحامله


----------



## أذكارصباح (18 أغسطس 2009)

*كودات الزلازل*

السلام عليكم، أريد الحصول على كل الكودات الخاصة بالزلازل التي بحوزتكم و خاصة المتعلقة منها بتأثيرات الموقع (site effect) قصد إجراء بحث حول أخذ هذه الظاهرة بعين الاعتبار من طرف الكودات الزلزالية.
أرجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (24 أغسطس 2009)

*british standard*

مرحبا........
اسال عن امكانية توفيراي من الbritish standard التالية:

BS 8500 part1
BS 8500 part2
BS EN 12620
BS EN 206 part1
BS EN 12350 part2
BS EN 85001
BS 1008
BS 812 part2
BS 1367 part4
BS 4027
BS4550
BS 197 part1
BS 10248 part 1 &2
BS 10249 part 1&2
BS EN 1011 part 1
BRE Special Digest1-2005 Third ed
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أذكارصباح (26 أغسطس 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم، أريد الحصول على كل الكودات الخاصة بالزلازل التي بحوزتكم و خاصة المتعلقة منها بتأثيرات الموقع (site effect) قصد إجراء بحث حول أخذ هذه الظاهرة بعين الاعتبار من طرف الكودات الزلزالية.
> أرجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله خيرا.


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، و تقبل الله صيامكم و قيامكم. أرجو فقط إفادتي بكودات الزلازل الأمريكية و اليابانية لإتمام بحثي و جزاكم الله عني كل الخير


----------



## Abo Fares (27 أغسطس 2009)

أذكارصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله، و تقبل الله صيامكم و قيامكم. أرجو فقط إفادتي بكودات الزلازل الأمريكية و اليابانية لإتمام بحثي و جزاكم الله عني كل الخير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله.. تقبل الله منا ومنكم.... رمضان مبارك..

الكثير من الكودات المهمة في بحثك موجودة في هذا الموضوع...... وعلى كل حال، انتظري قليلاً أختي الكريمة وسأدلك على الكودات التي تهمك...

بالتوفيق..​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم.. من لديه المواصفات البريطانية او الأمريكية للوسائد البلاستيكية أو المطاطية للجسور الكونكريتية، أرجو تزويدي بها .. وكذلك أي كتاب يتحدث عن وسائد الجسور للحاجة الماسة لها... مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## فراس مهنا (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
محتاج الكود الفرنسي للرياح والثلوج 
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم


----------



## م محمد عاشور (30 أغسطس 2009)

الإخوة الكرام، هل بالإمكان توفير نسخة pdf أو ما شابه من الكود الأمريكي
aci 216.1-m07
للضرورة ما أمكن، بارك الله فيكم


ورمضانكم مبارك إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد عبدالعزيزسلام (30 أغسطس 2009)

dear can you provide me UL 465 please. regards. M Sallam


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا.......
اسال عن امكانية توفير الكود الاوروبي Eurocode 3: Part 5 الجزء الخامس منه الخاص بالpiles.

و ايضا لدي استفسار عن ما هو الفرق بين BS و BS EN 
هل ان الاخير يعني انه جزء من الكود الاوروبي ام ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ارجو توضيح الامر........
و لكم جزيل الشكر.............


----------



## كيروهاني (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ياجماعة ارجوكم حد يرد علي و يدلني علي الكود المصري لاشتراطات الامان و الذي به احكام الجراجات


----------



## م محمد عاشور (7 سبتمبر 2009)

م.علاء الدين ش قال:


> إليك هذه النسخة من كود الـــ /ibc2006 / الذي وجدت فيه شخصيا كل الفائدة



أخي الكريم، حاول رفع الكود على أحد مواقع التحميل ووضع رابطه هنا .!
أمر أخر، هل بالامكان توفير aci-216.1m-07 من طرفكم ؟!

سأكون شاكراً لك.


----------



## anass81 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

م محمد عاشور قال:


> أخي الكريم، حاول رفع الكود على أحد مواقع التحميل ووضع رابطه هنا .!
> أمر أخر، هل بالامكان توفير aci-216.1m-07 من طرفكم ؟!
> 
> سأكون شاكراً لك.


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط لل IBC 2006 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/81901908/bad11764/2006_ibc.html

وهذا رابط اخر للنسخة الحديثة منه IBC 2009

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/108722871/be8a68e/IBC_2009.html

وهذا رابط لمجموعة من كودات ال ACI لعلك تجد فيه الكود المطلوب

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140186.html#post1152349


----------



## محمدظاهر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هل يتوفر international plumbing code 2009


----------



## saadetman (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لو تكرمت اخي الفاضل اريد كود astm c42 والخاص باختبار core test

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوان ممكن مساعدة 
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على اهم فحوصات التربة والمواصفات 
لان الامر يتعلق بانشاء سدة ترابية...................ممكن بسرعة
وشكراًً


----------



## mostafaqc (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز اليك الملف المطلوب وكل عام وأنتم بخير رمضان كريم

astm c 42


----------



## nabilhabib (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني سلام عليكم 

انا محتاج كود ul142 & nfpa30

شكرا لكم على هذا المجهود الكبير

نبيل محمد حبيب


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

mostafaqc قال:


> أخى العزيز اليك الملف المطلوب وكل عام وأنتم بخير رمضان كريم
> 
> astm c 42



شكرا اخي على الجهود الطيبة ولكن الملف المرفق هو لاعمال الخرسانة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اهم فحوصات التربة 
astm d 2216
astm d 2166
astm d 2850
astm d 4318


اكون ممنون اذا بسرعة ............وشكراًَ


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

فحوصات التربة واجهزة التربة


----------



## wisamnn (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعدة بحاجة الكود البريطاني للألمنيوم
Bs8118
و هو مؤلف من جزأين
شكرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

heiaaj قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يعطيكم العافية جميعا ، والتحية موجه أيضا إلى الأخ حسان2
> أولا :
> لا أعلم لمذا تضعون المواصفات متفرغة بخصوص
> ...





اخي الله يعطيك العافية محتاج هذه المواصفات التي تخص التربة
Volume 04.08_ASTM 2004_Soil and Rock 
Volume 04.09_ASTM 2004ASTM 2004_Soil and Rock 


اكون ممنون اذا بسرعة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عيدكم مبارك 
اخواني ارجو الرد انا محتاج الكودات الخاصة بالتربة والفحوصات المختبرية للتربة 
وبسرعة يعطيكم العافية


----------



## النمرسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

رجو من الاصدقاءالكود
bs8298
>ع خاص الدعاء


----------



## ENG.DUBAI (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو ممن يملك نسخ كودات اللغة العربية وخاصة الكود الأميركي و البريطاني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني الأعزاء
لقد تعبت في البحث عن آخر اصدار من
AASHTO Standards
وليس 
AASHTO LRFD
على حسب علمي أن آخر اصدار هو 2002
أرجو إفادتي في ذلك بسبب حاجتي الماسة له وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير ونسال الله ان يعيد الايام المباركه علينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات 

ارجو ممن لديه الكود البريطاني bs 6496 ان يتفضل برفعه مشكوراً - 

والحقيقه ان حاولت البحث هنا ولكن وجدت صعوبه في تصفح كل صفحات الموضوع - فارجو من اي زميل فاضل عامل تنظيم لملفات الكود البريطاني علي جهازه بحيث يسهل البحث والوصول اليه او الي اي جزؤ من الكود يكون جزاه الله خيراً 

وشكراً للجميع


----------



## مهندس أمين (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*Bs 7263*

السلام عليكم
أنا محتاج للمواصفة BS 7263
(Precast concrete flags, kerbs, channels, edgings and quadrants)
ومشكورين مسبقا


----------



## iraqgis (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*astm c 123-69*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على astm c 123-69 فحوصات الاملاح وبالسرعه الممكنه لو سمحت اخي الفاضل

بارك الله بك .. وشكرا مقدما


----------



## م نوارة (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من الاخوة مساعدتي في الحصول على الكود الاسترالي
as1170.2-89
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس أمين (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندس أمين قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا محتاج للمواصفة bs 7263
> (precast concrete flags, kerbs, channels, edgings and quadrants)
> ومشكورين مسبقا


 لا جواب!؟


----------



## karwankarzan (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ، أريد هذا الكتاب 
Computer Graphics with OpenGL 3/E Author: Donald Hearn and M. Pauline Baker
شكرا لكم


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا
اذا ممكن الملحق الثاني للكود العربي السوري الخاص بالزلازل و الكود العربي الموحد للاحمال و اي كود عربي او اجنبي يخص الاحمال و الزلازل...........
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تسهيلا للبحث هذه فهرسة للخمسين مشاركة الأولى في هذه المكتبة
> atc-40
> 
> ...


 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

وأنا أتصفح المشاركات بحثا عن كود الحريق ،طرأ على ذهنى تساؤلا .. بعد مطالعة 21 صفحة من هذه المكتبة الممتازة

لماذا لا نخصص مشاركة تدون فيها كل المشاركات السابقة مجمعة ومفهرسة تاريخيا أو موضوعيا

لتيسير عملية البحث .. لذلك وجدت ماأفكر فيه قد نفذه أخى الفاضل الكريم خالد الأزهرى

جزاه الله كل خير ... 

وأكون شاكرا لو دلنى أحد الأصدقاء عن أكواد الحريق nfpa

جزاكم الله خيرا

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## samih001 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى الماصفات البريطانية BS8110 part 6


----------



## m2299227 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*لاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى الماصفات astm E4
*


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفة Bs EN 124/94
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بامحيمود (7 نوفمبر 2009)

source *documents for the IBC. As in any code development cycle, the current **code forms the basis for the new edition. This is no different with the **evolution from the 1997 UBC to the 2000 IBC. The purpose of this document **is to provide an analysis com*


----------



## هيثم الجاف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل من الممكن الحصول على المواصفات iso 13007-2 مع الشكر


----------



## عبدالله اللحام (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء كيف يمكن الحصول علىACI codeكاملا بكل اجزائه


----------



## الهيثم الصغير (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله لكم اخوتي علي هذا المجهود الكبير وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم امين
ابحث عن _الكود المصري لتصميم وتنفيذ اعمال المباني
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد السيوطى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم
أرجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفة bs 4447
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## م.أشرف نصر (19 نوفمبر 2009)

يا شباب بدي الكود الاوروبي لتصميم solid slap


----------



## Mexicano (20 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank you for all
Sorry for my english
Im looking for BS7385 part1&2
or another standard about Vibration ​


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا.......
اسال عن امكانية توفير notes on aci 318-08-08, pca ......
شكرا


----------



## anass81 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

عبدالله اللحام قال:


> الرجاء كيف يمكن الحصول علىACI codeكاملا بكل اجزائه


 
السلام عليكم

راجع هذا الرابط

جميع كودات ال aci حتى عام 2005


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشروط الفنية للطرق في سوريا*​ 
*وزارة الأتصالات و التقانة*​ 
*download links*​ 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/296990197/conditions_of__highway_construction_in_syria.rar *​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/157128945/21262697/____.html*​ 
*http://depositfiles.com/files/nn5hgnbt1*​


----------



## عمار شرف (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اعطوني كود 2005


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ماسسبب المشاكل في الرابط shard


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 نوفمبر 2009)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> مرحبا.......
> اسال عن امكانية توفير notes on aci 318-08-08, pca ......
> شكرا


 
الرابط

PCA Notes on ACI318-08​


----------



## د.محبس (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

هل بامكانك الحصول على الكود الكامل astm 236
انا بحثت داخل وخارج الملتقى لكن لم افلح

شكرا على المكتبة الجيدة من codes


----------



## حسان2 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هل بامكانك الحصول على الكود الكامل astm 236
> انا بحثت داخل وخارج الملتقى لكن لم افلح
> ...



الأخ الكريم د. محبس
أرجو أن تدقق رقم الكود المطلوب فالرقم المذكور يبدو أنه ناقص


----------



## sherief2003 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> وفيما يلي:
> aci-mcp-2005
> http://www.4shared.com/file/35399431/20e23eed/aci_mcp_2005part1.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/35490706/f7e039e6/aci_mcp_2005part2.html
> ...


مشكور اخى حسان ولكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## paula (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جدا علي كمية الكودات الموجودة ولكن عندي طلب اكون شاكرا عليه وهو الحصول علي كود لحصر الكميات وبالأخص للتشطيبات


----------



## حسان2 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

sherief2003 قال:


> مشكور اخى حسان ولكن الروابط لاتعمل



الأخ الكريم sherief 
يبدو أن الملفات قد تم ازالتها من الموقع , سأعاود رفعها على موقع آخر انشاء الله بعد عطلة العيد, وأعتذر عن التأخير بسبب سفري خلال فترة العيد
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.. 

أرجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي :​
*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

لكم جميعاً تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تم تحميلمواصفات astm ولكن لم نستطع فتحه باستخدام تورنت هل يمكنكم المساعد


----------



## wisoom (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة للحصول على المواصفات الاوروبية كاملة


----------



## محمود مهران (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*الكود البريطانيbs-en 14015*

زملائي الأعزاء ارجو لمن لدية الكود البريطانيbs-en 14015 :2004
رفعة على المنتدي و لة جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## حسان2 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم sherief
> يبدو أن الملفات قد تم ازالتها من الموقع , سأعاود رفعها على موقع آخر انشاء الله بعد عطلة العيد, وأعتذر عن التأخير بسبب سفري خلال فترة العيد
> وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير



الأخ الكريم sherief 
فيما يلي روابط جديدة للبرنامج المطلوب مجزء لأربعة أجزاء "zip files "
الجزء الأول:
http://www.mediafire.com/?0tjgmuuqmne
الجزء الثاني:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dqz3mywruxn
الجزء الثالث:
http://www.mediafire.com/?wynyzkkznym
الجزء الرابع:
http://www.mediafire.com/?gzz55xogmij


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

wisoom قال:


> ارجو المساعدة للحصول على المواصفات الاوروبية كاملة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا رابط يحتوي المواصفات الاوروبية كاملة باللغة الفرنسية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/980747-post349.html

وهذا رابط يحتوي ثمانية منها باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1191922-post707.html


----------



## حسان2 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الاخ أبو الحلول و استاذنا حسان كل عام و انتم بألف خير
> و جزاكم الله خير عنا
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



وأنت وجميع الأخوات والأخوة بخير, أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركات


----------



## محمود مهران (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*الكود البريطاني للخزانات المعدنية*

الحمد لله علي سلامتك و عودتك لينا اخ حسان
ممكن من زملائي الأعزاء من لدية الكود bs en 14015 أو 
bs 2654
رفعة على المنتدي و لة جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## حسان2 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محمود مهران قال:


> الحمد لله علي سلامتك و عودتك لينا اخ حسان
> ممكن من زملائي الأعزاء من لدية الكود bs en 14015 أو
> bs 2654
> رفعة على المنتدي و لة جزيل الشكر و التقدير



الأخ الكريم محمود مهران
أولا أشكرك وأتمنى لك السلامة الدائمة
وثانيا فيما يلي نسخة من الكود المطلوب: BS 2654 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymqmmoz1my3


----------



## -==DarkNess==- (10 ديسمبر 2009)

برجاء مطلوب

BS 1305 : 1974 ( Batch type concrete mixers )please
BS 2571 : 1990 (spesfications for PVC waterstops )

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## حسان2 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

-==DarkNess==- قال:


> برجاء مطلوب
> 
> BS 1305 : 1974 ( Batch type concrete mixers )please
> BS 2571 : 1990 (spesfications for PVC waterstops )
> ...



ألأخ الكريم DARKNESS
فيما يلي نسخة من الكود: BS 1305:1974 والثاني قريبا انشاء الله
http://www.mediafire.com/?2czjuwtz3d5


----------



## محمود مهران (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*الكود البريطاني*

شكرا زميلي المهندس حسان
الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية على مجهوداتك, شكرا جزيلا


----------



## -==DarkNess==- (12 ديسمبر 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> ألأخ الكريم darkness
> فيما يلي نسخة من الكود: Bs 1305:1974 والثاني قريبا انشاء الله
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2czjuwtz3d5


 


شكرا على الاستجابة السريعة

و لكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ابو الخير اديب (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء من ممكن يساعدني بالكود رقم aci311.1r-07 او اسمه الاخر ACI SP-2(07)
وهو كود للاختبارات المتعلقة بالخرسانة لاعداد مهندس الاختبارات


----------



## azadsdiq (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## اسامة العباسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد الكود البريطانى للألومتيوم bs8118


----------



## totabigboss (19 ديسمبر 2009)

aci code is not here how can we get it?


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (22 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/179066582/d6f47b2a/__online.html

الكود المصري
 لاسس تصميم وشروط تنفيذ محطات تنقية مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي ومحطات الرفع 
المجلد الرابع
الروافع​


----------



## حسان2 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو الخير اديب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء من ممكن يساعدني بالكود رقم aci311.1r-07 او اسمه الاخر ACI SP-2(07)
> وهو كود للاختبارات المتعلقة بالخرسانة لاعداد مهندس الاختبارات



الأخ الكريم أبو الخير اديب
في المرفقات نسخة من الكود aci 311.4 R00 وهو خاص باختبارات الخرسانة:
*GUIDE FOR CONCRETE INSPECTION*​أرجو أن يفي بالغرض المطلوب


----------



## حسان2 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

totabigboss قال:


> aci code is not here how can we get it?



الأخ الكريم totabigboss 
في الصفحة الأولى المشاركة رقم 6 للأخ أبو الحلول تجد aci 318-08 وفي الصفحة الثانية في المشاركتين 12 و 13 تجد aci 05 & 02 , وفي المشاركة 14 تجد برنامج يحوي كل التقارير الصادرة عن الـ aci حتى 2005


----------



## pinkwomen (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*طلب ضروري*

الأخ الكريم صاحب هذه الفكرة الرائعة لدي طلب لكود ارجو توفيره بسرعة
LRFD third edition, manual of steel construction
ارجو توفير اخر نسخة كاملة و ليس التحديثات فقط
او
manual of steel ASD 13 edition


----------



## fozdok (5 يناير 2010)

ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بايجاد نسخة من
bs en 12266


----------



## حسان2 (5 يناير 2010)

fozdok قال:


> ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بايجاد نسخة من
> bs en 12266



الأخ الكريم fozdok 
يرجى التأكد من رقم الكود المطلوب, اذ انني لم أجد هذا الرقم بين قائمة BS en المعروفة, ربما ذكر ما يتضمنه هذا الكود يساعد في ايجاده


----------



## sonia-a (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة لتقديم المعلومات القيمة وعندي سؤال أرجو أن أجده وهو الكود الأوروبي أو الكود المصري للأعمال الصحية (التمديدات الداخلية-الشبكات) ولكم جزيل الشكر
9


----------



## ابن الغربية (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى التفضل بتزويدي بالكود التالي ولكم جزيل الشكر

BS EN 6755 Part 1


----------



## tarjorda (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم...هل من الممكن الحصول على المواصفة ِ astm c 940? ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fozdok (7 يناير 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم fozdok
> يرجى التأكد من رقم الكود المطلوب, اذ انني لم أجد هذا الرقم بين قائمة BS en المعروفة, ربما ذكر ما يتضمنه هذا الكود يساعد في ايجاده



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على سرعة الاستجابة
اسم الكود كامل
BSI BS EN 12266-1 Industrial valves Testing of valves Part 1: Pressure tests, test procedures and acceptance criteria Mandatory requirements
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## fozdok (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو توفير الكود التالى
AWWA C 652. 
Disinfection of Water Storage Facilities


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (7 يناير 2010)

*Metal building manufacturers association*

METAL BUILDING MANUFACTURERS ASSOCIATION
*1996*
*LOW RISE*
*BUILDING*
*SYSTEMS*
*MANUAL*​
​​MBMA​1996
http://www.4shared.com/file/190414778/b1975bf9/MBMA_19961.html


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (7 يناير 2010)

*MBMA What's New in the AISI Spec 2009*

MBMA What's New in the AISI Spec 2009

http://www.4shared.com/file/190425843/f9288b3a/MBMA_Whats_New_in_the_AISI_Spe.html​


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير 
شاكرين على امجهود
*


----------



## tarjorda (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ... هل يمكن التزود بالكود الامريكي ASTM C940 - 98a ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (9 يناير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> الرابط
> 
> pca notes on aci318-08​


شكرا جزيلا لك و عذرا على التاخير.......


----------



## tarjorda (11 يناير 2010)

هل يمكن الحصول على الكود .. ASTM C940 - 98a(2003) Standard Test Method for Expansion and Bleeding of Freshly Mixed Grouts for Preplaced-Aggregate Concrete in the Laboratory
للضرورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 يناير 2010)

تحية هل لدى احد من الزملاء الكرام اي مرجع او مطبوعة تغطي هذا الموضوعrocedure Manual for the administration of the projectمع الشكر سلفا


----------



## anass81 (12 يناير 2010)

tarjorda قال:


> هل يمكن الحصول على الكود .. Astm c940 - 98a(2003) standard test method for expansion and bleeding of freshly mixed grouts for preplaced-aggregate concrete in the laboratory
> للضرورة ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم

أرجو أن يكون ما تبحث عنه في المرفقات


----------



## tarjorda (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ anass81 بصدق اقولها كم أنا ممتن لك... منذ اكثر من ثمانية ايام وانا ابحث عن هذه المواصفة ولم اجدها الا في موقع صيني.. كدت ان اتعلم اللغة الصينية لاجل ان اشترك في ذالك الموقع.. جزيت خيرا وبارك الله لك و رزقك علما نافعا و اسأل الله ان ينفعك بما علمك


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (19 يناير 2010)

أصدقائي وأخواني الكرام ...
بارك الله بكل الجهود المبذولة في خدمة العلم والمعرفة
جزاكم الله عنا وعنكم خير الجزاء يا كرام
ارجو منكم اخوتي من يستطيع رفع الكودات التالية لي جزاه الله كل خير وهي:
Aci 530-2008
bs 5911-2008
مع شكري الجزيل مقدماً


----------



## anass81 (19 يناير 2010)

Eng. Mithaq قال:


> أصدقائي وأخواني الكرام ...
> بارك الله بكل الجهود المبذولة في خدمة العلم والمعرفة
> جزاكم الله عنا وعنكم خير الجزاء يا كرام
> ارجو منكم اخوتي من يستطيع رفع الكودات التالية لي جزاه الله كل خير وهي:
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

ما يتوافر لدي هو Aci 530-2005 وليست النسخة الجديدة منه, وهو في مجموعة الكودات الموجودة في هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/113780980/d4a164ae/ACI_part_1.html

أرجو أن يفيدك


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (20 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر اخي الكريم anass81 ما قصرت
جزاك الله كل خير
ولكن اخي الكريم هل تتوفر لديك المواصفة الثانية
مع الشكر


----------



## anass81 (20 يناير 2010)

eng. Mithaq قال:


> مشكورررررررررررر اخي الكريم anass81 ما قصرت
> جزاك الله كل خير
> ولكن اخي الكريم هل تتوفر لديك المواصفة الثانية
> مع الشكر


 
السلام عليكم

للأسف , لا تتوافر لدي المواصفة الثانية


----------



## step6 (20 يناير 2010)

[ASCE ( american society of civil engineers )
من اهم الاكواد فى تصميم احمال الرياح 
اليكم الروابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/47854309/Guide.to.the.Use.of.the.Wind.Load.Provisions.7z
http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/Tall-buildings/TB-Lecture07-Wind-Forces.pdf
http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/Tall-buildings/TB-Lecture08-ASCE-7-Wind-Method-2.pdf
http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/Tall-Buildings/TB-Lecture09-ASCE-7-Wind-Simplified.pdf
http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto/Tall-Buildings/TB-Lecture10-ASCE-7-Wind-Tall-Buildings.pdf


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

PCA Notes on ACI318-08 ‏(




1 2 3)


----------



## LAHLOH (21 يناير 2010)

هل هناك كود لبناني؟ إذا وجد أرجو اضافته وشكراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يناير 2010)

*Astm code*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*ASTM CODE*​ 
*الروابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?dm3fomfgzud

http://www.mediafire.com/?h3zy2nrtg4i

الروابط منقولة
*​ ​


----------



## mostafaqc (22 يناير 2010)

*أصدقائي وأخواني الكرام ...
بارك الله بكل الجهود المبذولة في خدمة العلم والمعرفة
جزاكم الله عنا وعنكم خير الجزاء يا كرام
ارجو منكم اخوتي من يستطيع رفع الكود التالي لي جزاه الله كل خير وهي:
Astm d2487*
*مع شكري الجزيل مقدماً*​


----------



## مهندس أمين (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحتاج إلى المواصفة bs 812-107 لإيجاد نسبة امتصاص الماء للركام المسموح بها حسب هذه المواصفة.
من كان لديه هذه المواصفة فأرجو منه تزويدي بها مشكورا.
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## fzru (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم والرحمه...

أخواني لو تفضلتوا ممكن كواد ال astm d882 و d570 وأخيرا d6701

وشكرا لكل من يساعد


----------



## anass81 (30 يناير 2010)

mostafaqc قال:


> *أصدقائي وأخواني الكرام ...*
> 
> *بارك الله بكل الجهود المبذولة في خدمة العلم والمعرفة*
> *جزاكم الله عنا وعنكم خير الجزاء يا كرام*
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

الكود المطلوب(نسخة 98) موجود في المرفقات


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين
الاخوه
حسان
خالد الازهري
م رزق
ابوالحلول
وشخص اخر لن اذكر اسمه هو انت


----------



## fadwaissa (7 فبراير 2010)

یرجی ممن لدیه الکود الیابانی
AIJ [1990] Architectural Institute of Japan, Design Guidelines for Earthquake Resistant Concrete Buildings Based on Ultimate Strength Concept, Japan.
وکذلک الکود النیوزلاندی
ان یرفعهما علی الموقع
مع الشکر الجزیل


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (7 فبراير 2010)

ارجو رفع الكود الامريكي اشتو الخاص بالتصميم الانشائي للطرق تصميم طبقات الرصف وطبقات الطريق


----------



## ايمن*** (7 فبراير 2010)

هل يوجد ترجمة عربية للكود الامريكي واذا كان يوجد ولوجزء قليل ارجو عرضة علينا وشكرا


----------



## ياسر فؤاد (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين
الاخوه
حسان
خالد الازهري
م رزق
ابوالحلول

هل أجد المواصفات البريطانيه التاليه:
Bs 12924
bs 12390
bsen 1008-2002
bs 1704
bs4550
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (8 فبراير 2010)

ياسر فؤاد قال:


> مشكورين
> الاخوه
> حسان
> خالد الازهري
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

BS4550


----------



## olma (8 فبراير 2010)

هل توجد نسخة حديثة من 2008 aci mcp أو على الأقل نسخة عام 2007


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على المواصفة
bs 3262
وشكراً


----------



## حسان2 (9 فبراير 2010)

تحسين أبو كيلة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على المواصفة
> bs 3262
> وشكراً



الأخ الكريم حسين أبو كيلة
في المرفقات تجد نسخة من الكود المطلوب


----------



## rana hashim (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو الكود الاكثر استخداما لتصميم احمال الرياح وما الفرق بين aisc,ubc,ibc
واين اجد الاصدارات الحديثة بعد تغيير معاملات التصميم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ammar2123 (9 فبراير 2010)

أخي العزيز هذا الرابط لا يعمل أرجو أعطاء رابط جديد او موقع أخر
تحياتي

ACI 318-08


Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete (ACI 318-08) and Commentary

http://www.4shared.com/file/5885919..._Building_Code_Requirements_for_Structural_Co ncrete_and_Commentary_.html


----------



## حسان2 (9 فبراير 2010)

ammar2123 قال:


> أخي العزيز هذا الرابط لا يعمل أرجو أعطاء رابط جديد او موقع أخر
> تحياتي
> 
> ACI 318-08
> ...




http://www.mediafire.com/?mttdmnn3yj0


----------



## olma (10 فبراير 2010)

olma قال:


> هل توجد نسخة حديثة من 2008 aci mcp أو على الأقل نسخة عام 2007


 
يرجى من الإخوة الأعضاء الرد والمقصود هو : 
( Manual of Concrete Practice )
والمعد بواسطة لجنة الكود الأمريكي


----------



## حسان2 (10 فبراير 2010)

olma قال:


> يرجى من الإخوة الأعضاء الرد والمقصود هو :
> ( Manual of Concrete Practice )
> والمعد بواسطة لجنة الكود الأمريكي



الأخ الكريم olma 
آخر نسخة تمكنت من الحصول عليها هي نسخة 2005 وسبق لي رفعها هنا في مكتبة الكودات


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (11 فبراير 2010)

إلى الأخ حسان2
شكراً جزيلاً على المساعدة وأتمنى أن يقدرنى الله عز وجل على رد معروفك 
علماً أنه يوجد لدي قسم كبير من bs astm+aci


----------



## engahmed77 (12 فبراير 2010)

رجاء من الاخوة اريد الكود
bs en 1992-1-1:2004
وهو الكود البريطانى الجديد لتصميم المنشات الخرسانية المسلحة المتوافق مع الكود الاوربي
لانى محتاجه ضرورى لرسالة الدكتوراة ولكم وافر الشكر

مهندس/ احمد صلاح


----------



## فتوح (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
محتاج كود او مواصفة عن عملية التدبيس في الصاج

Clinching

خاصة كود الاختبار
لأني باستلم ماكينة فيها عملية التدبيس والمصنع ايطالي وبيقولي راجع على المواصفة اللي معاك وان مش معايا مواصف
فمحتاج اي كود ولو كود امريكي لعنة الله عليهم


----------



## حسان2 (12 فبراير 2010)

engahmed77 قال:


> رجاء من الاخوة اريد الكود
> bs en 1992-1-1:2004
> وهو الكود البريطانى الجديد لتصميم المنشات الخرسانية المسلحة المتوافق مع الكود الاوربي
> لانى محتاجه ضرورى لرسالة الدكتوراة ولكم وافر الشكر
> ...



الأخ الكريم engahmed 
فيما يلي من نسخة 1990-2002


----------



## عثمان درار (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا من الاخوة مدي ب aisc بالنظام المتري


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
 *Eurocode** & Civil Engineer books*​ 
*Filenames of Uploaded Books:*

(Ebook - English) Us Army - Engineer Course En5260 - Construction Equipment Repairer (Hydraulic Systems)
(e-book CFD) - Computational Fluid Dynamics Algorithms for Hydraulic Engine
[Ebook-ENG]-Eurocode_3_ Part_1_11(feb2003)
[Ebook-ENG]-Eurocode_4_ Part_2(set2004)
[Ingenieria] Elsevier - Civil Engineer s Reference Book
[Ingenieria] Introduction To The Finite Element Method
[Terzaghi] Unsaturated Soil Mechanics (2007)
2-Problems Of Structural Optimization For Post-Buckling Behaviour
A Comparative Study Of International Building Code Seismic Analysis Methods With Case Studies
A modal pushover analysis procedure for estimating seismic demands for buildings
A New Dimension In Precast Prestressed Concrete Bridges For Congested Urban Areas In High Seismic Zones
Advanced Finite elements methods
Advanced Structural Dynamics And Active Control Of Structures
ANSORGE R. - Mathematical Models of Fluid Dynamics. Modelling, theory, basic numerical facts-An Introduction - (WILEY-VCH 2003; 181 p)
Apress,.Dynamics.AX.A.Guide.to.Microsoft.Axapta.(2 005).BBL.LotB
Basic Concepts In Nonlinear Dynamics And Chaos
Behaviour of precast concrete floor slabs exposed to standar
Behaviour of precast reinforced concrete pile caps
Book Introduction To The Finite Elements Method
C3292 - Constructions Parasismiques - Eurocode 8
Composite beam design to Eurocode 4
Concrete Dams- Seismic Analysis, Design and Retrifitting
Continuum Mechanics and Elements of Elasticity Structural Mechanics_Victor E.Saouma_1998(243)
Developments in seismic structural analysis and design
DIN 18800-3 1990 (Stability - buckling of plates)
DIN 18800-4 1990 (Steel structures, stability, buckling of shells)
Displacement-based seismic analysis for out-of-plane bending of unreinforced masonry walls
Efficient three-dimensional seismic analysis of a high-rise building structure with shear walls
Elastic Stability of Plates(Plate Buckling Analysis
Elements of soil mechanics (7th ed)
Engineering Hydrology
Eurocode 0 - EN 1990-2002
Eurocode 0 - prEN 1990 (ENG)
Eurocode 0 - prEN 1990-prAnnexA2-2003
Eurocode 1 Part 1,1 - prEN 1991-1-1-2001
Eurocode 1 Part 1,2 - prEN 1991-1-2-2002
Eurocode 1 Part 1,3 - prEN 1991-1-3-2003
Eurocode 1 Part 1,4 - prEN 1991-1-4-2004
Eurocode 1 Part 1,5 - prEN 1991-1-5-2003
Eurocode 1 Part 1,6 - prEN 1991-1-6-2004
Eurocode 1 Part 1,7 - prEN 1991-1-7-2003
Eurocode 1 Part 2 - prEN 1991-2-2002
Eurocode 1 Part 2,6 - DDENV 1991-2-6-1997
Eurocode 1 Part 3 - prEN 1991-3-2002
Eurocode 1 Part 4 - DDENV 1991-4-1995
Eurocode 1 Part4 (ENG) - prEN 1991-4 (2003 Mar)
Eurocode 2 - Design of Concrete Structures - Part 1 (Eurocodigo EC 2) - prEN 1992-1-1 November 2002 [ENG]
Eurocode 2 - prEN 1992-1-1 (2004 Dez)
Eurocode 2 Part 1,1 - prEN 1992-1-1-2002
Eurocode 2 Part 1,2 - prEN 1992-1-2-2004
Eurocode 2 Part 1,4 - DDENV 1992-1-4-1994
Eurocode 2 Part 1,6 - DDENV 1992-1-6-1994
Eurocode 2 Part 2 - DDENV 1992-2-1996
Eurocode 2 Part 3 - prEN 1992-3-2004
Eurocode 2_Design of concrete structures. Concrete bridges
Eurocode 2-3 Design of Precast concrete structures 6
Eurocode 3 - Pren 1993-1-5 (2004 Jun) 34
Eurocode 3 design of steel structures 1.2
Eurocode 3 design of steel structures 1
Eurocode 3 For Dummies
Eurocode 3 Manual for the design of steelwork building structures (November 1989)
Eurocode 3 Part 1,1 - DDENV 1993-1-1-1992
Eurocode 3 Part 1,1 - PrEN 1993-1-1-2001 (bizarre)
Eurocode 3 Part 1,10 - prEN 1993-1-10-2003
Eurocode 3 Part 1,2 - PrEN 1993-1-2-2002
Eurocode 3 Part 1,3 - DDENV 1993-1-3-1996
Eurocode 3 Part 1,5 - prEN 1993-1-5-2004 (Juin 2004)
Eurocode 3 Part 1,8 - prEN 1993-1-8-2003
Eurocode 3 Part 1,9 - PrEN 1993-1-9-2003
Eurocode 3 Part 3 - prEN 1993-3-2001
Eurocode 3 Part1.5 (ENG) - prEN 1993-1-5 (2003 Set)
Eurocode 3 Part1.6 - Pren 1993-1-6 (Eng)
Eurocode 3.3 - Pren 1993-3 (2002 Mai)
EUROCODE 3
Eurocode 4 design of composite steel and concrete structures
Eurocode 4 Part 1,1 - prEN 1994-1-1-2004
Eurocode 4 Part 2 - DDENV 1994-2-1997
Eurocode 5 Part 1,1 - DDENV 1995-1-1-1993
Eurocode 5 Part 1,2 - prEN 1995-1-2-2001
Eurocode 6 Design Of Masonry Structures 4
Eurocode 6 Part 1,2 - prEN 1996-1-2-1995 - incomplet
Eurocode 6 Part 1,2 - prEN 1996-1-2-2000
Eurocode 6 Part 1,3 - DDENV 1996-1-3-1998
Eurocode 6 Part 1.1
Eurocode 6 Part 2 - DDENV 1996-2-1998
Eurocode 6 Part 3 - DDENV 1996-3-1999
Eurocode 6 Part1.1 (ENG) - prEN 1996-1-1 (2001 Out)
Eurocode 7 Geotechnical design 1
Eurocode 7 Part 1 - DDENV 1997-1-1994
Eurocode 7 Part 1 - prEN 1997-1-2001 (bizarre)
Eurocode 7 Part 2 - DDENV 1997-2-1999
Eurocode 7 Part 3 - DDENV 1997-3-1999
Eurocode 8 - prEN 1998-4_ 2003 [Silos, tanks and pipelines]
Eurocode 8 Part 1 - prEN 1998-1 (12-2003)
Eurocode 8 Part 3 - prEN 1998-3 (07-2003)
Eurocode 8 Part 4 - prEN 1998-4-2003 (12-2003)
Eurocode 8 Part 5 - prEn 1998-5 (12-2003)
Eurocode 8 Part 6 - prEN 1998-6 (01-2003)
Eurocode 8.6 Part6 - prEN 1998-6 (ENG)
EuroCode 8-1-Final
Eurocode 9 Design of aluminium structures 12
Eurocode 9 Design of aluminium structures(1)
Eurocode 9 Design Of Aluminium Structures
Eurocode 9 Part 1,1 - DDENV 1999-1-1-1998
Eurocode 9 Part 1,2 - DDENV 1999-1-2-1998
Eurocode 9 Part 2 - DDENV 1999-2-1998
Eurocode Basis Of Structural Design
Finite Element II, solid mechanics_Victor E.Saouma_2001
Finite Element Method Programming With Mathematica(airplane design)
Finite Element Method using Pro ENGINEER and ANSYS
Finite Volume Methods For Hyperbolic Problems - R. Leveque (Cambridge, 2004) WW
Fluid Mechanics - Zucker R D , Biblarz O - Fundamentals Of Gas Dynamics (2Ed , Wiley, 2002)(Isbn 0471059676)(500S)
Fracture - Saouma, Fracture Mechanics-00--Saouma-p419
Functional Analysis Introduction To Spectral Theory In Hilbert Spaces - Rosenberger
Introduction to Structural Dynamics & Aeroelasticity
John Wiley & Sons - P Solin - Partial Differential Equations And The Finite Element Method 2000
Lopez - Spectral theory and nonlinear functional analysis
Material Modelling In The Seismic Response Analysis For The Design Of Rc Framed Structures
Mechanics of Structural Elements
naca-tn-3781-Buckling of flat plates
naca-tn-3783-Buckling of curved plates and shells
Numerical Methods in Soil Mechanics
PCI_Precast & prestressed concrete handbook
Plant-Precast Structural Concrete
Plates_and_Shells
Practices for Pier and Intermediate Diaphragms of Precast Concrete Girder Bridges
Precast Prestressed Concrete Horizontally Curved Bridge Beams
Push-over analysis for performance-based seismic design
Reliability-based seismic performance evaluation of steel frame buildings using nonlinear static analysis methods.
Risk analysis of landfill design response to seismic loading
Saouma.-.Matrix.Structural.Ananysis.(with.an.Introduction. to.Finite.Elements).(1999)
Saouma.-.Mechanics.Of.materials.[sharethefiles.com]
Schuppener.-.Stability.analysis.for.shallow.foundations.-.Eurocode.7.and.the.new.generation.of.DIN.codes.(2 000)
Section properties and member resistances to Eurocode 3
Seismic Analysis And Desing Of Industrial Chimneys
Seismic Analysis Modeling to Satisfy Building Codes
Seismic Analysis Of Cantilever Retaining Walls, Phase I Erdcitl Tr-02-3
Shahram Pezeshk - Basic Structural Dynamics And Seismic Analysis
Shear Buckling Analysis
Soil Mechanics & Foundations
Solin P.- Partial differential equations and the finite element method (Wiley, 2006)(499s)
Statistic And Probabilities In Hydrology
Statistical seismic response analysis and reliability design of nonlinear structure system
Techniques De L ingenieur - c3 292 Doc - Constructions Parasismiques - Eurocode 8 (Biblio)
The Theory of Piezoelectric Shells and Plates, N. N. Rogachev
The.Finite.Element.Method.(5th.Edition).[O.C..Zienkiewicz]
Theory Of Financial Risks From Statistical Physics To Risk Management Cambridge University Press 2000
Theory Of Plates And Shells By Timoshenko
Thermo-Dynamics of Plates and Shells (Springer 2007)
Timoshenko Plates And Shells
Victor Saouma - Matrix Structural Analysis
Volume 1 An Introduction to the Mechanics of Elastic and Plastic Deformation of Solids and Structural Materials
Volume 2 The Mechanics of Elastic and Plastic Deformation of Solids and Structural Materials
Worked Examples For The Design Of Steel Structures (Eurocode)​ 
Download links

http://www.mediafire.com/?zywwymehyht

 http://www.mediafire.com/?t2tji0dmmtl

 http://www.mediafire.com/?nunnjutemf2

 http://www.mediafire.com/?wzbydyejm1h

 http://www.mediafire.com/?vdaw7y0m001

 http://www.mediafire.com/?qimz7wuygft

 http://www.mediafire.com/?w4dsgm1i0ce

 http://www.mediafire.com/?ymgotianbdm​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

International_Fire_Code__2009





Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/225095944/bc10089d/book1.html


----------



## faaadiii (19 فبراير 2010)

ابحث عن الكود البريطاني bs105الخاص بمواصفات الoverhead crane
رجائي ممن يعرفه ان يرفعه وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

UBC 1997 Vol 1 - Fire Life Safety and Field Inspection

Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/225763243/941f8a6a/book2.html

UBC 1997 Vol 2 - Structural

Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/225789849/a9d0b8a7/book3.html

UBC 1997 Vol 3 - Material, Testing and Inspection

Download link

http://www.4shared.com/file/225798563/f637eebd/book4.html


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا تزويدي بالمواصفة astm d-140
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (23 فبراير 2010)

تحسين أبو كيلة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجوا تزويدي بالمواصفة astm d-140
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليك الكود المطلوب في المرفقات


----------



## mafomi (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي بالمواصفة الالمانية din 1048
وشكرا على مجهوادتكم الجبارة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مارس 2010)

*بحاجة للكود astm c 478*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لديه الكود

Standard Specification for Precast Reinforced Concrete Manhole Sections [Metric]
ASTM C 478

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## حسان2 (4 مارس 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء ممن لديه الكود
> 
> standard specification for precast reinforced concrete manhole sections [metric]
> ...



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
في المرفقات تجد نسخة من المواصفة المطلويب
مع تحياتي


----------



## usa101 (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ابحث عن المواصفة التالية جزاكم الله خيرا
astm d 6836


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا بامس الحاجة الى مواصفات رص الخرسانة (دمك الخرسانة)
سواء الهزازات vibration او يدوياً او اي طريقة اخرى 
واذا امكن انا جدا محتاجة 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 مارس 2010)

اي مواصفات كانت سواء بريطانية او امريكية 
بس اتكون اتخص عملية الرص (الدمك) للخرسانة 
واكون جدا ممنون


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى المهندسين والمهندسات الكرام
الى المشرفين الافاضل
انا بجاجة الى هذه المواصفات بسرعة اذا امكن


----------



## wafa2 (13 مارس 2010)

اريد الكود الأردني من فضلكم


----------



## khziko77 (16 مارس 2010)

مشكورين اخواني واخواتي على هذا المجهود الرائع بس ياريت المواصفات الامريكسه astm


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (22 مارس 2010)

*كودات عن الزلازل*

مرحبا......
اسال عن امكانية توفير كودات عن الزلازل عربية او اجنبية كالكود الاردني و السعودي والجزائري....و اي مصادر او كتب عن الموضوع.....
شكرا..........


----------



## م . أبو بكر (22 مارس 2010)

أخت تمارا شاهدي المشاركة رقم 445 .

مع التحية

م . أبو بكر


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (23 مارس 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أخت تمارا شاهدي المشاركة رقم 445 .
> 
> مع التحية
> 
> م . أبو بكر


شكرا جزيلا للاهتمام.............
و اسال عن امكانية توفير كودات و مصادراخرى كالكود السعودي والاردني و الجزائري و اي كود عربي او اجنبي خاص بالزلازل ........


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (26 مارس 2010)

مرحبا...
اسال عن امكانية توفير المواصفة الالمانية الخاصة بالخرسانة مسبقة الاجهادdin 4227 واجزائها....
شكرا جزيلا......


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (5 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا......
اسال عن امكانية توفير الكود العربي الموحد الخاص بالمنشآت الخرسانية......
شكرا......


----------



## اياد عيد (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليم:
انا بحاجة الي الكود الاوروبيeurocode 2...
الرجاء المساعدة.... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجنابي الاصيل (6 أبريل 2010)

سلام عليكم اي كود تريد


----------



## nasserlu (7 أبريل 2010)

* ياريت تحمله مرة ثانية لو سمحت و شكراً مقدماً aci 318-08 تم الغاؤه 
*


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء من الأخوة ممن لديه المواصفة EN 13476 1-2 and 3
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (7 أبريل 2010)

jamal_elmapruk قال:


> Hi, Can you add the AISC


 
السلام عليكم

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12136151/7966596b/AISC.html


----------



## anass81 (7 أبريل 2010)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> مرحبا......
> اسال عن امكانية توفير الكود العربي الموحد الخاص بالمنشآت الخرسانية......
> شكرا......


 
السلام عليكم

أرجو أن يكون هذا ما تبحثين عنه

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/82231763/6d48d4ee/______.html​


----------



## anass81 (7 أبريل 2010)

nasserlu قال:


> * ياريت تحمله مرة ثانية لو سمحت و شكراً مقدماً aci 318-08 تم الغاؤه
> *


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط اخر للكود المطلوب

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/108075395/d6612789/ACI_318M-2008.html


----------



## بن علوان (8 أبريل 2010)

اين اجد الكود السوري


----------



## محمد عبدالعزيزسلام (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أكرمكم الله ياريت تساعدوني في الحصول على aci 216.1-2007


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2010)

بن علوان قال:


> اين اجد الكود السوري


 
السلام عليكم

هذا رابط للكود السوري وملحقاته من مشاركات المهندس ابو الحلول

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12136061/5389609f/SYRIAN_CODE.html


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (19 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهدى لكم الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ الطرق المصرية
الكود مكون من 10 أجزاء وتم رفع كل جذء مستقلا وذالك لسهولة تحميلة والاستفادة منه
ولا تنسونا بالدعاء
لينكات التحميل 
الجذء الاول من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9503549/01.PDF.html
الجذء الثانى من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9503720/2.PDF.html
الجذء الثالث من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9503895/3.PDF.html
الجذء الرابع من الرابط التالى	
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504298/04.PDF.html
الجذء الخامس من الرابط التالى	
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504488/05.PDF.html
الجذء السادس من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504736/06.PDF.html
الجذء السابع من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504854/07.PDF.html
الجذء الثامن من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504894/08.PDF.html
الجذء التاسع من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9505042/09.PDF.html
الجذء العاشر من الرابط التالى	
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9505313/10.PDF.html
على فكرة (مش هتعرف تحمل الكود ده غير من هنا فقط )
*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2010)

khziko77 قال:


> مشكورين اخواني واخواتي على هذا المجهود الرائع بس ياريت المواصفات الامريكسه astm



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله تجد طلبك فى هذا الرابط

Astm code


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 أبريل 2010)

اياد عيد قال:


> السلام عليم:
> انا بحاجة الي الكود الاوروبيeurocode 2...
> الرجاء المساعدة.... وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله تجد طلبك فى هذا الرابط

Eurocode & Civil Engineer books ‏(




1 2 3)


----------



## end of world (20 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت اخى هل اجد هنا الملحق الثالث للكود المصرى


----------



## najw (20 أبريل 2010)

أرجوا مساعدتى فى الحصول على كتاب applied numerical analysis by curtis 3th edition وكذلك معرفة ماهى تطبيقات المصفوفات matrix فى مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة المحترمين المواصفة التركية لغرض مقارنة زمن التصلب لمادة الجص مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م محمود مهران (30 أبريل 2010)

أشكر الاخ حسان الاستاذ والزميل علي مجهوده وتقديره لي واتمنا انا اكون واحد من مشرفين هنا الامنتدي واشكرا علي هذا 
الأخ الكريم محمود مهران
أولا أشكرك وأتمنى لك السلامة الدائمة
وثانيا فيما يلي نسخة من الكود المطلوب: BS 2654 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymqmmoz1my3


----------



## جورج م حداد (4 مايو 2010)

*الرجاء الكود الكندي للخرسانة والهياكل المعدنية شـكــ را وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## karemzxc (6 مايو 2010)

لو سمحتوا ما هو الكود الاكتر استخداما" في شمال افريقيا


----------



## Jordan Kababe (8 مايو 2010)

المواصفات السعودية ال Password من فظلكم و شكرا


----------



## abuferas94 (10 مايو 2010)

*Astm*

ارجو المساعدة للحصول على الاتى:
Astm c 227,289,294,295,342,441,856,1260,1293, 1567
انا محتاج لها جدا امل مساعدتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمونه من فائدة بهذا المنتدى الجميل وبالاخص قسم الهندسة المدنية:56:


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على المواصفة astm c126
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (12 مايو 2010)

*الأخ أبو فراس 94 أليك هذه المواصفة علمأً أنه سوف يتم أرسال المزيد قريباً إن شاء الله*



abuferas94 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة للحصول على الاتى:
> Astm c 227,289,294,295,342,441,856,1260,1293, 1567
> انا محتاج لها جدا امل مساعدتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمونه من فائدة بهذا المنتدى الجميل وبالاخص قسم الهندسة المدنية:56:


 

الأخ أبو فراس 94 أليك هذه المواصفة علمأً أنه سوف يتم أرسال المزيد قريباً إن شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (12 مايو 2010)

abuferas94 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة للحصول على الاتى:
> Astm c 227,289,294,295,342,441,856,1260,1293, 1567
> انا محتاج لها جدا امل مساعدتكم ولكم جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمونه من فائدة بهذا المنتدى الجميل وبالاخص قسم الهندسة المدنية:56:


 


تحسين أبو كيلة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجوا المساعدة في الحصول على المواصفة astm c126
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم

راجعوا هذا الرابط لعلكم تجدوا فيه طلبكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124.html#post1610471


----------



## yaser2altall (13 مايو 2010)

شكرأ جزيلاً على هذا الموقع المتميز
ممكن أسأل إذا ممكن الكود النيوزيلاندي
nzs 3101
و شكراً


----------



## جسر المحبة (17 مايو 2010)

الرجاء ممكن المساعدة 
اريد الكود bs 1199 الخاص بتصنيف الرمل لخلطة البوك


----------



## م . الاء حرب (18 مايو 2010)

أشكر كل مَن ساهم في نجاح وتقدم هذه المكتبة

ولكنني ألاحظ غياب aashto عنها :8:

أرجو تزويدنا بها في أقرب وقت وخاصةً .. t 84-00 , t 85-91 (2000) , t 96-2000


ولكم جزيل الشكر  ​


----------



## حسان2 (18 مايو 2010)

جسر المحبة قال:


> الرجاء ممكن المساعدة
> اريد الكود bs 1199 الخاص بتصنيف الرمل لخلطة البوك



لأخ الكريم جسر المحبة
في المرفقات تجد نسخة من الكود المطلوب


----------



## حسان2 (18 مايو 2010)

م . الاء حرب قال:


> أشكر كل مَن ساهم في نجاح وتقدم هذه المكتبة
> 
> ولكنني ألاحظ غياب aashto عنها :8:
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم آلاء حرب
في المرفقات تجد نسخة من aashto t85


----------



## جسر المحبة (18 مايو 2010)

حسان2 قال:


> لأخ الكريم جسر المحبة
> في المرفقات تجد نسخة من الكود المطلوب



سلمت يداك اخى وجزيت خيرا 

بس لو من الممكن ترسلى كلمل bs 1199

لان المرفق فقط ورقتين 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا من الأخوة الكرام تزويدي بالمواصفة astm c126
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## yaser2altall (24 مايو 2010)

anyone has Ts500 (Turkish code) or IS 456-2000 (Indian Code) Plz.... I will be greatful


----------



## مهندس فلسطين أ (30 مايو 2010)

الكود الاردني للبناء بو سمحتم ؟؟؟


----------



## Riadh TRABELSI (3 يونيو 2010)

Assalam
please. _BS 2571_ : 1990 (spesfications for PVC waterstops
thinks


----------



## abu.maab (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم نرجوا شاكرين تزويدنا ب AASHTO T 294 or AASHTO TP46


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (24 يونيو 2010)

ارجو تزويدنا بمواصفة ASTM F 1554 anchor bolt


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (24 يونيو 2010)

up today we can 't found AASHTO specification for material tests


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (24 يونيو 2010)

ما هو الكود المستخدم للتصميم الانشائي للطرق
واين هو؟


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (24 يونيو 2010)

Does anyone have CSA W178.2-08 Certification of Welding Inspectors


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (1 يوليو 2010)

we try to load (Eurocode & Civil Engineer books) and we load all the parts but when we extracted give anote that part 8 have aproblem then we re laded three time abd the problem still exist


----------



## ENG TAHA SALEM (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا
واطلب الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ الاساسات العميقه وكذا اى كود عالمى متحاح لسيدتكم بخصوص تصميم وتمفيذ الاساسات وpile Caps


----------



## م / محمد شعيفان (11 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا لكن الغريب ان الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## anass81 (11 يوليو 2010)

م / محمد شعيفان قال:


> جميل جدا لكن الغريب ان الرابط لا يفتح


 
السلام عليكم 

اي رابط لا يفتح؟؟


----------



## architect2010 (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد اتعلم الهندسة المدنية هل القى منكم المساعدة؟


----------



## abd11 (17 يوليو 2010)

مطلوب المواصفات البريطانية للاسمنت المقاوم للأملاح 

bs 4027


----------



## علي الرفاعي (19 يوليو 2010)

*تقارير الاي سي اي لا تعمل*

الاخ المحترم حسان 

للاسف تقارير الاي سي اي اللي رفعتها حضرتك لا تعمل فارجو ان تجهزنا بوابط جديده لكي يتم الاستفادة منها وشكرا لمجهودك الكبير 

بانتظار ابداعك يا اخ حسان


----------



## العريق (20 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ملف bs 8110 رجاءا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يوليو 2010)

abd11 قال:


> مطلوب المواصفات البريطانية للاسمنت المقاوم للأملاح
> 
> bs 4027



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/819606-post42.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يوليو 2010)

العريق قال:


> ممكن ملف bs 8110 رجاءا



http://www.4shared.com/get/KIHFQRu6/BS_8110.html


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على المواصفة البريطانية
BS 5268-part 2


----------



## تالة101 (28 يوليو 2010)

Thanks for all


----------



## eng.zahid (29 يوليو 2010)

*2004 asmepressureالخاص بالهياكل و المقاطع الحديدية والمراجل البخارية ارجو التثبييت لهذه السلسة رجاا*

Specification for general requirements formالكود الخاص جزء مهم خاص بالهياكل الحديدية والمقاطع ومواصفاتها


----------



## م.انسر (10 أغسطس 2010)

*المواصفات العامه للطرق والجسور العراقيه*

السلام عليكم
ممكن تساعدونني بالحصول على المواصفات العامه للطرق والجسور واكون ممنون لكم

اخوكم م.انسر


----------



## M i D O (29 أغسطس 2010)

طلب مستعجل جداً لو سمحتوا
ACI 522R Pervious Concrete


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*طلب كود*

*السلام عليكم
ارجو تلبية هذا الطلب:
Building code requirements for reinforced concrete
ACI Publication 318-63,American concrete Institute
Farmington Hills,MI,1963
وشكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## anass81 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

M i D O قال:


> طلب مستعجل جداً لو سمحتوا
> ACI 522R Pervious Concrete


 
السلام عليكم أخي الكريم

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الروابط

جميع كودات ال aci حتى عام 2005 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/33508728/ACI-522R-10-Report-on-Pervious-Concrete


----------



## anass81 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

تمارا عبواليونان قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *ارجو تلبية هذا الطلب:*
> *Building code requirements for reinforced concrete*
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط

جميع كودات ال aci حتى عام 2005


----------



## بنت قاريونس (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي هذا المجهود الكبير والمفيد لنا 
عندي كتب وكودات هندسيه ولكني لااعرف كيفيه رفعها علي المنتدي ارجو منكم المساعده للتعلم والاستفاده


----------



## تمارا عبواليونان (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرحبا
اسال ان كان بالامكان توفير BS 5400 باجزائه التالية
*​*BS 5400-1:1988 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. General statement.

BS 5400-2:2006 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Specification for loads.
BS 5400-3:2000 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Code of practice for design of steel bridges. 
BS 5400-4:1990 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Code of practice for design of concrete bridges.
BS 5400-5:2005 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Code of practice for design of composite bridges
BS 5400-6:1999 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Specification for materials and workmanship, steel. 
BS 5400-9.1:1983 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Bridge bearings. Code of practice for design of bridge bearings.
BS 5400-9.2:1983 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Bridge bearings. Specification for materials, manufacture and installation of bridge bearings. 
BS 5400-10:1980 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Code of practice for fatigue.
BS 5400-10C:1999 Steel, concrete and composite bridges. Charts for classification of details for fatigue
**شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## wolfspirit (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن المساعدة فى 
bs 197-1
bs 4248 
bs 4027
bs 932-1
bs 12620
bs 1008
bs 1367-4 
din 1048


----------



## Eng.Marwa1 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الكود المصري لحساب الأحمال
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/3334


----------



## mukhallad (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العز يز اذا ممكن ACIcode 315 الخاص بحديد التسليح مع تحياتي لك


----------



## احمد محمد مو (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت تساعدوني محتاج aashto لسنة 1976 الخاص بطبقة الاساس المساعد


----------



## GULL BIRD (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تزويدي بال aci sp-121 
مع فائق احترامي​


----------



## حاتم الألفى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو التكرم بمساعدتى فى الحصول على المواصفات القياسية المصرية 
1- الطوب الطفلى والوردى
2- البلاط الأسمنتى


----------



## raheemnaser (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن مواصفات الثرمستون


----------



## سلطي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كودات الكهرباء مثل iec-439art1,part 3 
bs 5486art12,13واي شيء بخصوص الكهرباء وبارك الله لكم.


----------



## hussein74 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ ابو الحلول والاخ حسان على هذه المشاركه الاستثنائيه ولي طلب بسيط هل استطيع الحصول على الكود الخاص ب wind tunnel test سواء كان البريطاني او الامريكي او اي مواصفات تخص هذا الموضوع وع التقدير


----------



## anass81 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

hussein74 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للاخ ابو الحلول والاخ حسان على هذه المشاركه الاستثنائيه ولي طلب بسيط هل استطيع الحصول على الكود الخاص ب wind tunnel test سواء كان البريطاني او الامريكي او اي مواصفات تخص هذا الموضوع وع التقدير


 
السلام عليكم

لا أعلم إذا كان هناك كود خاص بهذا الموضوع , على العموم , تجد معلومات أكثر عنه في الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232555.html#post1931992


----------



## hussein74 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لا أعلم إذا كان هناك كود خاص بهذا الموضوع , على العموم , تجد معلومات أكثر عنه في الرابط التالي
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232555.html#post1931992



جزاك الله خيرا لسرعة الرد وبارك فيك وشرفتنا معرفتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

كود الاحمال الاردني


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (26 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاج المواصفات الخاصة بربط الخزانات من نوع cst و grp مع الكودات الهندسية المعنية بهذا النوع
.... مع شكري وتقديري لكافة اعضاء هذا المنتدى الراقي


----------



## م شرحبيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هل ممكن الحصول على أي كود عربي في الأساسات من غير الكود المصري ... أكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## Y_aliraqi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو الحلول قال:


> *aci 318-08*​
> *building code requirements for structural concrete (aci 318-08) and commentary*
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/58859199/da92e93b/aci-318r-2008__building_code_requirements_for_structural_concrete_and_commentary_.html*​
> ...



يا ريت اذا أحد حمل الملف هذا يرفعة من جديد 
وشكرا لك اخوية الغالي
​


----------



## anass81 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

Y_aliraqi قال:


> يا ريت اذا أحد حمل الملف هذا يرفعة من جديد
> 
> وشكرا لك اخوية الغالي​


 
السلام عليكم

تفضل , هذا رابط اخر للكود المطلوب

http://www.4shared.com/document/maK-TK4j/ACI_318M-2008.html

وهذا رابط لنفس الكود مع شرح ال PCA عليه وهو من رفع المشرفة سنا الإسلام جزاها الله خيراً

http://www.4shared.com/file/kkv9Bvnr/ACI318-08_and_PCA_Notes.html


----------



## سلطي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن كود كهرباء يبين توصيل الاسلاك داخل علب التجميع كيف تتم او توصل


----------



## sammourma (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن الكود bs en 14015 ولكم الشكر


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا الى الاخ ايمن لكن ما هو باسورد المواصفات السعودية وبارك الله بك


----------



## محمد هاشم الرميم (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وهل ممكن الحصول عليها بالعربي


----------



## Jamal (20 ديسمبر 2010)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تفضل , هذا رابط اخر للكود المطلوب
> 
> ...



هل يوجد نسخة من الكتاب بوحدات متر كيلونيوتن؟ وشكرا


----------



## محمد مليطان (27 ديسمبر 2010)

من فضلكم اريد المواصفات الاوروبية


----------



## hammyhamido (28 ديسمبر 2010)

AISC design guide
http://www.4shared.com/dir/0VnZT-qR


----------



## hammyhamido (28 ديسمبر 2010)

AISC Steel Construction Manual 13th.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DF58VEZO


----------



## anass81 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

jamal قال:


> هل يوجد نسخة من الكتاب بوحدات متر كيلونيوتن؟ وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم

الروابط المذكورة في مشاركتي السابقة هي بالواحدات نيوتن-م


----------



## اسلام سعودي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*الاخوة والاخوات اريدمنكم المساعدة في ايجاد الكود البريطاني 
BS 6349-2. Maritime works. Part 2.
Code of practice for the design of quay walls, jetties and dolphins
هو اصدار عام 2010 و1988


انا عندي 1988 ودة الرابط بتاعة 



ولكن اريد اصدار 2010
*


----------



## hussainelarabi (11 يناير 2011)

*كنز جديد*

نشكر كل المشاركين الذين يقدمون مساهماتهم القيمة ليستفيد منها إخوتهم:75:
وهذا رابط جميل جدا :20:
تجدون فيه ثروة من الكتب والكودات لجميع التخصصات :10:
http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/147675049/1990+pdf?tab=summary&smiley:73:​


----------



## jamalabd (12 يناير 2011)

بدي كود أمريكي مترجم الى العربية يا بش مهندس


----------



## hussainelarabi (13 يناير 2011)

الأخ جمال عبد 
تبحث عن كود أمريكي مترجم إلى العربية
في إعتقادي لا يوجد كود امريكي مترجم 

و إن وجدته أنصحك الا تستخدمه لسببين
الاول فقدان المعاني عند الترجمة فلا يكون الأصل كالترجمة
الثاني ان دراسة الكود بالانجليزيه ( مع ما فيه من جهد ) يفتح لك الباب واسعا لفهم جميع الأكواد العالمية 
وبعض الأكواد العربية الصادرة بالإنجليزيه 
والله يعينك ويوفقك


----------



## hos1989 (13 يناير 2011)

هل يوجد كود للموانئ والمنشآت البحريه


----------



## eng-youssef (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أبحث عن كود bs 12464-2-2007
الرجاء تزويدي به أن أمكن
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## إووسي (9 مارس 2011)

*طلب ضروري جدا من الأخوه الأعزاء*

أطلب من الأخوة الأعزاء مشرفين واعضاء ان يعيدوا رفع رابط أو مرفق للملف المذكورفي الموضوع ((المواصفات الأمريكية والعراقية في التصميم الإنشائي)) والذي يتضمن (ملف pdf فيه جداول مستخلصة من الكودات والمواصفات الأمريكية والعراقية للمهندس مقدام عبد الكريم التميمي) والموجود في مكتبة الكودات الهندسية لحاجتي الماسه اليه مع جزيل الشكر.

المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة العضو أحمد صلاح عبود
((http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98124-43.html))


----------



## nabanaba (10 مارس 2011)

اسلام عليكم 
ممكن احصل على اهم الكودات الهندسية


----------



## مركز الهدى (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن المواصفة البريطانية 1881 رقم 202 bs الخاصة شمدت هامر


----------



## لمياء علي سعيد (25 مارس 2011)

يزاكم الله كل خير 
طلبتكم المواصفة البريطانية التالية : Bs5268
ماعليكم امر 
وشكرا


----------



## suhadayman (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
تخوتي الاعزاء الرحاء الخاص من لديه نسخة عن: Astmd6926
astmd6927
astmd2161


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (30 أبريل 2011)

اخوانى الصفحات كثيرة وانا ابحث عن الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 ساعدونى


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2011)

احمد كامل حسنين قال:


> اخوانى الصفحات كثيرة وانا ابحث عن الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 ساعدونى



السلام عليكم

جرب هذا الرابط

http://www.kutub.info/library/book/3334


----------



## eng_islamalqwamh (2 مايو 2011)

اريد مواصفة astm d1559 اذا ممكن


----------



## بيداء مجيد (13 مايو 2011)

بدون زحمة ايد aci 237 للخرسانة ذاتية الرص ضروري جدا


----------



## الحارث الباوي (18 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى الحصول على الكود astm 1017 وشكرا


----------



## م.عبد (20 يونيو 2011)

اذا سمحتو اعادة رفع MBMA 1996 manual


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يونيو 2011)

مكتبة الكودات المحلية والعالمية


----------



## esraa_yousri (2 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحت عايزه اى كتاب فيه شرح لل composite sections 
ضرورى جدا


----------



## anass81 (2 يوليو 2011)

esraa_yousri قال:


> لو سمحت عايزه اى كتاب فيه شرح لل composite sections
> ضرورى جدا



السلام عليكم

راجعي الرابط التالي

http://www.4shared.com/folder/lzD3NZY5/COMPOSITE_STRUCTURES.html


----------



## سولافة (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد
 ولو سمحتوا ارجوكم اريد الكود الخاص بالمواصفات للركام الخفيف وكيفية تصميم خلطة خرسانية تحوي ركام خفيف الوزن اعتقد اسم المواصفة astm c330 وانا غير متاكدة ولكم الشكر والتقدير :80::80::80:​


----------



## esraa_yousri (2 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنه




اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على الرد و المساعده


----------



## مهندس فراس 1 (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك على اخي العزيز


----------



## Ben Bord (24 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ان يفيدوني عن برنامج  ( atir v12 beamd+strap ) كاملأ مع الرابط و الكراك , ودمتم ذخرأ للامه , تقبل الله منكم ومنا خير العمل وبارك لكم ولنا في هذا الشهر الفضيل . 
اخوكم بن برد


----------



## احمدالزيادي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
ارجو من اخو توضيح لان هناك بعض الملفات فارغه
واشكرك على هذه المواضيع


----------



## anass81 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

احمدالزيادي قال:


> سلام عليكم
> ارجو من اخو توضيح لان هناك بعض الملفات فارغه
> واشكرك على هذه المواضيع


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

ارجو التوضيح أي الملفات الفارغة التي تقصدها؟


----------



## Ayman (4 سبتمبر 2011)

سولافة قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد
> ولو سمحتوا ارجوكم اريد الكود الخاص بالمواصفات للركام الخفيف وكيفية تصميم خلطة خرسانية تحوي ركام خفيف الوزن اعتقد اسم المواصفة astm c330 وانا غير متاكدة ولكم الشكر والتقدير :80::80::80:​




C 330 – 04
Standard Specification for
Lightweight Aggregates for Structural Concrete
http://www.4shared.com/document/EPnAuf6j/C_330__04.html

C 331 – 04
Standard Specification for
Lightweight Aggregates for Concrete Masonry Units1
http://www.4shared.com/document/q7Gji-1w/C_331__04.html



C 332 – 99
Standard Specification for
Lightweight Aggregates for Insulating Concrete
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZAbGqM7y/C_332__99.html


----------



## pinar (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا .......


----------



## احمد تهامي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب 
اعمل حديثا في المملكه العربيه السعوديه ,واحتاج بشده المواصفات القياسية الحديثة الصادرة عن الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس saso


----------



## رجب خلف السيد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حقا خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## mohammed abboud (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تزويدي بـ aashto m 307 للحاجه اليه مع التقدير


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (19 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على المواصفة astm d7263-09 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (19 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خيررررررررررررررر


----------



## نبيل جدوع (19 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يمكنني الحصول على نسخة مجانية من الكود الامريكي aci 318-11 والذي صدر حديثا لسنة 2011


----------



## anass81 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

نبيل جدوع قال:


> كيف يمكنني الحصول على نسخة مجانية من الكود الامريكي aci 318-11 والذي صدر حديثا لسنة 2011


 
السلام عليكم

على حد علمي , الى حد الان لم تتوفر نسخة الكترونية منه


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## المهندسة هبه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al batsh (28 أكتوبر 2011)

thaaaaaanks


----------



## wagih khalid (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## da.hacker (23 نوفمبر 2011)

thaaaaaanksthaaaaaanks


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## المهندس علاء 1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## ali4aqsa (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## managment (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم وررحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة يا اخوة للمهندسين المصريين هل الكود المصرى لتنفيذ المنشات الخرسانية اصدار 2007 هو اخر كود تم اصداره ام انه تم اصدار نسخة اخرى 2010 ؟ ارجو من حضراتكم الرد وجزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## ASearthice (26 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank a lot


----------



## معن سالم (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذي المواضيع المهمة جدا . ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار . لنا وللقارئ


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عوض الكفافى (23 يناير 2012)

thanks toooooooooooooo much


----------



## wagih khalid (23 يناير 2012)

_*بارك الله فيك
*_​


----------



## toomadavid (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

ارجو تزويدي بالاتي
Ultimate Strength in Combined Bending and Torsion of Concrete Beams Containing both Longitudinal and Transverse Reinforcement
والموجود في
http://www.concrete.org/PUBS/JOURNALS/OLJDetails.asp?Home=JP&ID=7836


----------



## امير مرتجى (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2012)

هل من أحد عنده الكود الأمريكي aci و astm على صيغة وورد وليس pdf


----------



## تحسين أبو كيلة (8 فبراير 2012)

*السيد أبو فراس بعضإليك بعض المواصفات المطلوبة مع الدعاء بالتوفيق*

السيد أبو فراس بعضإليك بعض المواصفات المطلوبة مع الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## jamal36 (10 فبراير 2012)

من فضلكم أنا في أمس الحاجة للكود المغربي وشكراً على تفهمكم


----------



## تنوب قنوى (14 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هذه المواضيع*
* اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة*


----------



## mutea (17 فبراير 2012)

*هل يمكن المساعدة في تأمين بعض من هذه الأكواد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يرجى المساعدة في تأمين ما أمكن مما يلي وجزاكم الله خيراً:
ASTM E 1300-04
ASTM E 283
ASTM E 330
ASTM E 331

BS EN 124
BS cp3
BS EN 12152
BS EN 12154
BS EN 13166
3600 Safety

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بس الكود الامريكى مش موجود وانا محتاجاه ضرورى ربنا يكرمك تحاول ترفعه تانى


----------



## anass81 (17 فبراير 2012)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا بس الكود الامريكى مش موجود وانا محتاجاه ضرورى ربنا يكرمك تحاول ترفعه تانى


Assalam alaikum

if you are looking for the ACI 318 code , try this link

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=305290

if not , please specify the name of the code so we can help you


----------



## الاخوة في الله (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكر الله جهدكم 
...ولكن كيف اتوصل الى كتاب انشاءات 2 باللغة العربية ..في هذا المنتدى


----------



## hk_shahin (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاک اللہ ۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔


----------



## omar458 (29 فبراير 2012)

*لو سمحتوا كنت محتاج 
اكواد و جداول التصميم بحديد grade60*
*ضروري جدا 
لو حد يقدر يفيدنى *​


----------



## isssaaa (10 مارس 2012)

رجاءا اريد الكود الاردني و شكرا


----------



## ahdarweesh (15 مارس 2012)

ارجو مساعدتي بايجااد اي من المواصفات التالية
bs 4870+ bs 4871+ bs 288+ iso15614-1
ولكم جزيل الشكر و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهودهذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## mohammad barmawi (2 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء المساعدة في الحصول على المواصفات التالية : 
bs 245bs 1336bs 4652bs 4756bs 5082bs 5358bs 2523bs 3698bs 1512iso 15528
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم74 (20 أبريل 2012)

هل من الممكن رفع international building code 2000


----------



## هيثم74 (25 أبريل 2012)

يرجى رفع ibc 2000
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## anass81 (25 أبريل 2012)

هيثم74 قال:


> يرجى رفع ibc 2000
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 This building code is so old and there are newer versions from it available if you want

IBC 2009 and IBC 2012

I found a link that might help you

http://www.4shared.com/office/2g17GgPt/International_Building_Code_20.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/7dMAc3nU/UBC-IBC_structural__1997-2000_.htm


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

الجهد الكبير واضح ........مشكورين


----------



## ياسر بشارة محمد (24 مايو 2012)

please AASHTO 2012


----------



## نبيل جدوع (9 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام يرجى تفضلكم مساعدتي في امكانية الحصول على المواصفات النيوزلندية القياسية للهندسة المدنية بأحدث اصدار
New Zealand Standard NZS 3101
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله الف خير وبركة*


----------



## عبدالدائم نوري 200 (12 يونيو 2012)

Astmc 142 ,astmc88


----------



## م أحمد الأهلاوي (13 يونيو 2012)

*اولا بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرااااائع و الضخم

ثانيا / انا عندي طلبين
الأول / اريد BS 5507 "methods of tests for falsework"
الثاني / نسخة الكترونية من الكود الأردني للدعم و الطوبار لسنة 1993 أو سنة 1989*


----------



## abzarad (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
المشكله إنو مديري المواقع يطلبون التعليق كشرط للحصول على المادة!!!!
والواحد طبعا محتج وقت علشان ييقرأ ويراجع معلوماته ثم يدلي بدلوه في النقاش فيما بعد
ورغم أني ما حملت شي من موادك المرفوعة هنا الا إني برضو بشكرك .
وإذا أمكن أرفع لينا الكود البريطاني .


----------



## عادل المقدمي (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تزويدي بالمواصفة البريطانية 
BS 8000 part 12
BS 3483 
وشكرا


----------



## رحمن امير (4 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي واخواتي ارجو المساعده بتزويدي مواصفات اش تو الخاصه باعمال الاسفلت ارجوووووووووووووووووووكم وشكرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (6 يوليو 2012)

جزااااااااااااااااكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohammad barmawi (7 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (17 يوليو 2012)

*والله جهد متميز ..افادونا الاخوة الكرام ولانعرف كيف نعبر لهم عن اعتزازنا وتقديرنا . حفظكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## jibrin (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## jibrin (29 أغسطس 2012)

​*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## jibrin (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.asaad225 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اطلب من الاخوة كود خاص بالاعمال الكونكريتية وشكرا


----------



## sammillinum (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو اعادة تنظيم الموضوع واعادة رفع الكودات لان معظم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## CoolGuy (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Anyone IBC 2012 PLEASE


----------



## anass81 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

CoolGuy قال:


> Anyone IBC 2012 PLEASE



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t317267.html


----------



## CoolGuy (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Brother anass81, I checked this post last night, the file has been deleted from all servers.
I would appreciate it if one of the brothers who got the chance to download the file before it got
deleted to UPLOADED it Please, I really need this code.
And thank you all in advance for your effort.


----------



## anass81 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

CoolGuy قال:


> Brother anass81, I checked this post last night, the file has been deleted from all servers.
> I would appreciate it if one of the brothers who got the chance to download the file before it got
> deleted to UPLOADED it Please, I really need this code.
> And thank you all in advance for your effort.



Noted

I will upload it to you on Sunday inshAllah


----------



## anass81 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

anass81 قال:


> Noted
> 
> I will upload it to you on Sunday inshAllah



السلام عليكم

هذا رابط للكود 

IBC_2012.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


----------



## عبد الغفار العماري (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...​​
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة....​​


----------



## CoolGuy (21 أكتوبر 2012)

Brother anass81 thank you very much
​Your effort is much appreciated


----------



## anass81 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

عبد الغفار العماري قال:


> اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...​
> وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة....​​





CoolGuy قال:


> Brother anass81 thank you very much
> ​Your effort is much appreciated



You are all welcome my friends


----------



## gold dream (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,, 
شكرا لجهودكم المميزة ,,, 
طلب صغير انا محتاجة مواصفة astm c127-01 , c128-01 ,,,


----------



## mse64 (13 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيكم الخير

لو تكرمتم أريد المواصفة astm c40 & astm c331
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## M.mano (23 فبراير 2013)

*راقب 4 في حياتك *
*
*
*راقِبْ أفــكــارَكَ لأنها ستُصبِحُ أفعَالاً*
*
*
*راقِبْ أفعـالَـكَ لأنها ستُصبِحُ عادات*
*
*
*راقِبْ عاداتَــكَ لأنها ستُصبِحُ طِباعاً*
*
*
*راقِبْ طِباعَـكَ لأنها ستُحدِّدُ مصِيرَك*
*.........................................جزاك الله خيرا..........................*​


----------



## anass81 (24 فبراير 2013)

mse64 قال:


> الله يجزيكم الخير
> 
> لو تكرمتم أريد المواصفة astm c40 & astm c331
> مع الشكر الجزيل



السلام عليكم

الملفات المطلوبة في المرفقات

مع الاعتذار على التأخير لأنني لم أشاهد هذه المشاركة الا البارحة


----------



## wolvareen (4 يوليو 2013)

احتاج كتاب AASHTO Guide for Design of Pavement structures


----------



## Abdo Essam (4 يوليو 2013)

*الكـــــود المـــــصري
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## عمادالحوت (10 يوليو 2013)

ارجوك يا اخى احتاج الكود اليابانى للزلازل وايضا الكود المكسيكى ضرورى جدا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## PrinceOfmetaL (12 أغسطس 2013)

اذا سمحتم يا ريت تزويدي باكواد 

astm d 4227
astm d 4228


----------



## amafhh (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن تزويدي بالمواصفة bs en 1338 مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## amafhh (24 أغسطس 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق D 4227 - 99 _RDQYMJC_.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق D 4228 - 99 _RDQYMJG_.pdf


----------



## amafhh (24 أغسطس 2013)

PrinceOfmetaL قال:


> اذا سمحتم يا ريت تزويدي باكواد
> 
> astm d 4227
> astm d 4228




تفضل
مشاهدة المرفق D 4228 - 99 _RDQYMJG_.pdf
مشاهدة المرفق D 4227 - 99 _RDQYMJC_.pdf


----------



## وليد خالد الهيتي (25 أغسطس 2013)

اخي الملف غير موجود يرجى اعادة رفعه مع التقدير


----------



## القلمون (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو الافادة:
انا بحاجة الى الكود ibc باللغة العربية .و شكرا"


----------



## aalsaffar (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (28 نوفمبر 2013)

شكر الله لكم


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (30 نوفمبر 2013)

حقيقى فكر راقى ومجهود نشكر القائمين عليه بالشكر والدعاء


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (5 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتمنى أن يساعدنى أحد إخوانا المهندسين الأفاضل فى إيجاد
جميع أجزاء الكودين الآتيين
asce & ubc
ياريت لو فى رابط مشاركه قديمه لأن أنا فعلا دورت كتير جداً جداً
وكل اللينكات منتهيه
و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم
أسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب أن يرزقنا الله العلم والفهم وحسن الخلق
​​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (11 يناير 2014)

:75: جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:75:​


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (13 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ishaqkhan (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الشرع (28 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين على الجهود الطيبة, اذا امكن اخوكم محتاج (bs en 12617-4 2002) من الكود البريطاني وبشكل مستعجل
مع التقدير


----------



## ساره العقاد (20 مارس 2014)

how to get aci handbook ?????


----------



## anass81 (20 مارس 2014)

ساره العقاد قال:


> how to get aci handbook ?????



SP - 17 ACI DESIGN HANDBOOK - Download - 4shared


----------



## tammamhanoun (22 مارس 2014)

Thank you


----------



## tammamhanoun (22 مارس 2014)

ممكن أخي الكريم الكود البريطاني bs 5534 لكل الأجزاء ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abonezar (14 مايو 2014)

انا ايضا ابحث عنهansi/aws d1.4/d1.4m


----------



## صفاء الجزائري (28 مايو 2014)

اخوان ارجو ارشادي الى طريقه مختصره لتصميم السقائف الحديديه


----------



## mmmf_726 (1 يوليو 2014)

*رد: Icbo*

السلا عليكم
عاجل جدا
ارجو من يتوفر لديه الكود bs 5385 الجزء الثالث يرفعه على اي موقع، حيث انني في حاجة ماسة جدا اليه، وقد بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اعثر عليه الا هنا في هذا المنتدى ولكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل.
وجزاكم الله خيراً
​
​


----------



## mmmf_726 (1 يوليو 2014)

السلا عليكم
عاجل جدا
ارجو من يتوفر لديه الكود bs 5385 الجزء الثالث يرفعه على اي موقع، حيث انني في حاجة ماسة جدا اليه، وقد بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اعثر عليه الا هنا في هذا المنتدى ولكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل.
وجزاكم الله خيراً

​


----------



## morched 2 (25 أغسطس 2014)

هل من أحد عنده الكود nf en et astm وشكراً على تفهمكم​


----------



## morched 2 (25 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا من الأخوة الكرام تزويدي بالمواصفة nf p 18-418
ولكم جزيل الشكر​
​


----------



## Eng. Firas (31 أغسطس 2014)

anass81 قال:


> SP - 17 ACI DESIGN HANDBOOK - Download - 4shared


thanks


----------



## ahmednafie (15 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من السادة المهندسين الافاضل مساعدتى فى الحصول على هذه الاكواد الكندية لانى اريدها ضرورى فى رسالة الماجستير
Canadian Standards Association. (2002). “Design and Construction of Building Components with Fibre-Reinforced Polymers,” CAN/CSA S806-02, Canadian Standards Association, Rexdale, Ontario, 177 p

Canadian Standards Association. (2004). “Design of Concrete Structures,” CAN/CSA A23.3-04, Canadian Standards Association, Rexdale, Ontario, 214 p

Canadian Standards Association. (2009). “Canadian Highway Bridge Design Code,” CAN/CSA S6-09, Canadian Standards Association, Addendum, Rexdale, Ontario

ISIS Canada. (2007). “Reinforcing Concrete Structures with Fibre Reinforced Polymers,” ISIS-M03-07, The Canadian Network for Centers of Excellence on Intelligent Sensing for Innovative Structures, ISIS Canada, Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada

NBCC. (2005). “National Building Code of Canada,” National Research Council of Canada, Ottawa, Ontario, 1167 p



ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmednafie (19 سبتمبر 2014)

السادة المشرفين الافاضل
ارجو من سيادتكم اعادة رفع هذه الاكواد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## morched 2 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اذا امكن تزويدي بالمواصفة norme astm d 7625 مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير​
​


----------



## galal980 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

شباب من فضلكم محتاج
SP-155 "Testing of Fiber Reinforced Concrete"-1
SP-124 "Thin section of Fiber Reinforced Concrete and forrocement"-2
ضروري وشكرا


----------



## galal980 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

للرفع 
طب حد يفهني أدور عليهم ازاي؟
هوا ال sp دا تبع ال aci?


----------



## ibrahim ashour (30 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخوه الافاضل محتاج بشكل ضروري جدا بعض المواصفات الاوروبيه
وهيا كالتالي 

en 12350-1
en 12390-1
en 12390-2
en 12390-3


----------



## bayaaonline (2 مارس 2015)

الرجاء من القائمين على المنتدى تزويدى بالكود 
bs en 12504-1:2009

ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## م محمد عاشور (18 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم، وجمعة مباركة
بكون ممنون جدا لو حدا نسخة عن aci 426r-74 أو أي اصدار من النشرة هاي


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

الســــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ACI code 2014​
http://www.mediafire.com/view/oxtia0sq7dzwwm5/كود 2014 بالوحدات المتريه.pdf


----------



## galal980 (27 ديسمبر 2018)

إخواني الأعزاء 
هل أجد ibc-2000
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## salameh saleh (23 يوليو 2020)

مواضيع مميزة


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 يوليو 2020)

Eurocodes

https://www.4shared.com/rar/7NuTKj9Uba/Eurocodes_All.html


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 يوليو 2020)

https://www.4shared.com/office/6YYxspdDce/TUNIS_EUROCODES__2-2_.html


----------



## MRA (23 أغسطس 2020)

محتاج الكود en 1337 _3 للركائز


----------



## anass81 (26 أغسطس 2020)

MRA قال:


> محتاج الكود en 1337 _3 للركائز



تفضل


----------

